# Lo Amo e lo lascio libero. E' giusto?



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Ciao a tutti,

mi sono appena iscritta al forum dopo aver cercato esperienze simili alla mia ma non ne trovo e ho bisogno di consigli e sarò grata a chiunque vorrà darmene...

Ho 35 anni, sono sposata da 10 anni e abbiamo 2 figli di 4 anni e 2 anni. il bimbo di 2 anni ha grossi problemi di salute che fanno sì che per il momento io sia in pausa con il lavoro e che il futuro sia molto incerto.

Con mio marito le cose vanno male da anni... da almeno 2 anni e mezzo non abbiamo rapporti e tutti i tentativi che ho fatto nel corso del tempo, anche solo per avere un confronto con lui, sono risultati vani. E' una brava persona ma, di fatto, mi ha abbandonato da tanto tempo e non ha mai fatto nulla per cercare di salvare il matrimonio, nonostante i miei sforzi. 

Premetto che prima d'ora non ho MAI tradito mio marito, nonostante anni di frustrazione e solitudine; ho sempre cercato di essere la donna che tutti si aspettavano, mamma perfetta, moglie, all'apparenza, perfetta, dedita ai figli ed alla casa.

Da qualche mese però è come se una parte di me, a lungo repressa, sia tornata prepotentemente a galla e non riesco più a recitare questo ruolo... sono tornata a sentirmi anche una donna, non solo madre e, sebbene abbia provato a reprimere ancora questo aspetto, per il bene dei figli in primis, non ne sono assolutamente più in grado.

Ho iniziato ad andare da uno psicologo perchè mi sentivo una persona orribile, in colpa per non riuscire a soddisfare più le aspettative dei miei cari, che, nel tempo, sono diventate anche le mie....
Mi sembrava che ormai, fatte determinate scelte, non ci potesse essere più un lieto fine per me.. e forse in parte lo penso ancora. Lo psicologo mi ha aiutato molto e devo tornarci anche con mio marito... e significherà scoperchiare un vaso di Pandora ma... non posso pensare di sacrificare tutta la mia vita.. magari altri 40/50 anni... e, anche se volessi, non ci riuscirei quindi sono determinata ad affrontare il problema, nel modo migliore possibile.

A luglio ho conosciuto un uomo di 39 anni, che abita a 2h da casa mia, sposato e con 2 figli. MAI avrei immaginato quello che sarebbe successo di lì ad oggi... In breve... dalla chat siamo passati a skype e poi a wa, a lunghissime telefonate e poi ci siamo visti... e da lì è iniziata la nostra storia. Questi passaggi raccontati in 2 righe sono stati enormi per me, mai avrei pensato che avrei conosciuto e incontrato qlno in questo modo, ma lui era davvero un Uomo speciale e il suo entusiasmo mi ha contagiato. Non avevo fatto mai nulla del genere e nemmeno lui.

Ha detto fin da subito di Amarmi, mi ha dimostrato amore, affetto, vicinanza, passione, sostegno... insomma... tutto... e io, partita diffidente, ho finito per credergli e mi sono perdutamente innamorata di lui..
Non ho mai conosciuto un uomo come lui, forte, dolce, divertente, entusiasta, pragmatico, sicuro di sè ma anche fragile, preciso e risolutivo, che sa esprimere quello che prova indipendentemente da quello che provano gli altri, e tante altre cose... Inoltre è affezionatissimo in maniera sincera al mio bimbo più piccolo e vederli insieme mi apriva il cuore...

Mi ha sempre detto che non credeva che il vero Amore esistesse davvero e che aveva sposato la moglie perchè cmq pensava di essere innamorato e perchè trascinato un po' dagli eventi e dalle famiglie ma che con me ha scoperto cosa sia l'Amore vero, che si sente mio, che sono la sua Vita e la sua Gioia etc. e che se ci fossimo incontrati prima mi avrebbe già chiesto di vivere insieme, che non ha mai conosciuto una donna come me e che ci deve essere un motivo per cui ci siamo incontrati ora. E molto altro...
Dice inoltre che con sua moglie è solo apparenza e che con lei si sente in gabbia, bloccato in un limbo, credo anche che non la stimi affatto come persona, mentre con me può essere finalmente se stesso.

Io... vivo male l'essere un'amante... nei confronti di tutti, della sua e della mia famiglia, e non riesco a condividerlo serenamente e *non gli ho mai chiesto nulla se non una cosa*... il fatto che non avesse già scelto di non lasciare mai la moglie. Volevo la certezza che ci fosse almeno una possibilità per noi, che poteva anche non realizzarsi ma che potesse esistere un futuro per noi.

Lui... in pratica, mi ha detto che è un codardo, che mi ammira perchè voglio prendere in mano le redini della mia vita ma che lui non ci riesce, troppe questioni da affrontare, che non potrebbe pensare di non vedere i figli tutte le sere, che si vergognerebbe nei loro confronti, che ha preso un impegno e ormai deve onorarlo anche se non è quello che vuole. Io allora ho provato a spronarlo a provare a salvare il suo rapporto, magari con la terapia di coppia ma mi ha detto di no perchè sa che tra loro è finita e la terapia di coppia non farebbe altro che portare a galla la cosa che a quel punto andrebbe affrontata con le conseguenze del caso.
Questo il senso generale... anche se poi è molto combattuto, altre volte ha detto che non sa cosa farà, che non riesce ad andare avanti come se niente fosse a casa, e credo che abbia un vero dilemma interiore anche se probabilmente penderà solo da una parte... 

Io ho provato a sperare e ad andare avanti, ma sto male... non ci riesco sapendo che non avremo nemmeno una possibilità. Io sono disposta ad aspettare, dobbiamo fare 2 percorsi lunghissimi, il mio almeno è certo, ma ho bisogno di credere che possa esserci un futuro.. altrimenti non credo che sia vero Amore... L'Amore richiede per forza una prospettiva...o no?!

Lui vede che sto male e ieri abbiamo parlato e mi ha detto che in fondo forse l'Amore non esiste e che non potrebbe mai ipotecare tutto (non solo la famiglia ma anche soldi e reputazione secondo me!) per un sentimento così incerto... senza garanzie...insomma... troppo rischioso. (Aggiungo anche che la moglie che non stima e non ama è cmq molto più facile da gestire di me che sono cmq una donna più complicata e indipendente ma che dà tutto ad un uomo in un rapporto).

Ed è finita così... e mi sembra impossibile...
Ho fatto bene?
Mi manca da morire... ma sento che avrei perso il rispetto per me e la fiducia in lui andando avanti...

Nutro la segreta speranza che ci pensi, a lungo magari, e che prenda la decisione giusta per se stesso e anche per la sua famiglia... è mai successo?
Ogni volta che ho voglia di sentirlo mi dico "*Lo Amo, lo lascio libero*" anche se sarà infelice, almeno penso.

Eppure a me sembrava un vero Uomo, di quelli che affrontano la vita a spalle larghe, onesti con se stessi e con gli altri... 

Bho... vivo nel mondo delle favole? Sono addolorata perchè in fondo... non mi ama abbastanza... anche se lui dice di Amarmi con tutto se stesso.

Cosa devo fare? Sparisco e basta? Come se non fossi mai esistita..?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> mi sono appena iscritta al forum dopo aver cercato esperienze simili alla mia ma non ne trovo e ho bisogno di consigli e sarò grata a chiunque vorrà darmene...
> 
> ...


benvenuta Annina 
mi sembra che lui abbia idee piuttosto chiare al riguardo
restera' con lei anche se vorrebbe te 
tocca a te decidere quanto potrai sopportare questa situazione visto che un'ipotesi di vita insieme era per te una possibilita' attuabile
secondo me prima vi lasciate ( nonostanze la sofferenza) meno vi farete del male.
ciao


----------



## Skorpio (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> mi sono appena iscritta al forum dopo aver cercato esperienze simili alla mia ma non ne trovo e ho bisogno di consigli e sarò grata a chiunque vorrà darmene...
> 
> ...


Ciao benvenuta...

Cosa devi fare solo tu lo sai...

È certo che il contesto "impossibile" che vivete, amplifica molto le sensazioni.

Mi chiedo perché tu non riesca a vivere questa cosa senza pensare a troppo progetti

Credo di capire che la tua vita è già incasinata non poco, come quella di molti..

Perché incasinarla di più, quando semplicemente avevi/avevate trovato un'ancora di leggerezza......?


----------



## mistral (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> mi sono appena iscritta al forum dopo aver cercato esperienze simili alla mia ma non ne trovo e ho bisogno di consigli e sarò grata a chiunque vorrà darmene...
> 
> ...



Ciao Annina,è incredibile come tutte queste storie si assomiglino,strano che tu non ne abbia  trovate altre simili ...
Forse la caratteristica nel tuo caso è quella di aver deciso di lasciarlo ,molte aspettano invece di essere lasciate con le solite scuse che sono poi quelle che ti ha elencato il tuo amante.
Mi dispiace perché tutti credono  di aver vissuto qualcosa di diverso,unico e speciale che finisce per schiantarsi contro il solito scoglio .Forse è proprio questo che fa più male ,vedere qualcosa che si credeva speciale trasformarsi in qualcosa di così banale e scontato.
Qui c'è @_Flower7700_ che ha vissuto qualcosa di simile ,come te ,quando ha azzardato a manifestare i suoi desideri è stata mollata ..


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Ottobre 2017)

Siete due annoiati dalla routine.
Tu pensavi di amare, lui pensava di amare ma l'ammore vero è il vostro.
Tu solita donna che perde la bussola, pronta a lasciare macerie e caduti sul campo pur di realizzare l'ammore.
Lui, da uomo col cervello, sa che quelle macerie cadrebbero su di lui e, giustamente, ti fa il dito medio.
Eh ma se lui capisse...due famiglie distrutte e fra 5-6 anni a dire a qualcun altro/a che pensavate fosse amore e invece era un calesse.
Ma svagarvi non ci riuscite proprio? Dovete proprio drammatizzare tutto e, quindi, distruggere tutto?
E, ma l'ammore...


----------



## patroclo (20 Ottobre 2017)

Benvenuta!!!! ....ho sempre teorizzato che ognuno si salva da solo dalle proprie situazioni matrimoniali ( in un senso o nell'altro) ......fai prima quello che devi per il tuo matrimonio ( in un senso o nell'altro) e poi vedi ..........


----------



## ilnikko (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> *Lui vede che sto male e ieri abbiamo parlato e mi ha detto che in fondo forse l'Amore non esiste e che non potrebbe mai ipotecare tutto (non solo la famiglia ma anche soldi e reputazione secondo me!) per un sentimento così incerto... senza garanzie...insomma... troppo rischioso. (Aggiungo anche che la moglie che non stima e non ama è cmq molto più facile da gestire di me che sono cmq una donna più complicata e indipendente ma che dà tutto ad un uomo in un rapporto).*


Mi fa tenerezza leggerti, so come ti senti ed è bello quindi mi dispiace un po' romperti il giocattolo ma prova ad "estraniarti" ed analizzare un po' il tutto : tu sei decisa ma ancora sposata, lui manco a parlarne (lo sai anche tu che non mettera' mai il naso fuori di casa...) sposatissimo. Da quello che leggo tu hai una visione dello stare insieme un po'come la mia, non credo tu possa fare l'amante, e non violentarti nemmeno provandoci perché staresti male. E' brutto pianificare tutto pero' direi di mettere ordine prima in casa tua (tuo marito e la tua eventuale separazione) e poi cercartene uno libero...che in giro ci sono stronzi ma anche persone per bene. Per inciso, quello evidenziato non si puo' leggere, se una donna mi dicesse che sono un "rischio" ed è indecisa tra me e il marito gliela rispedirei piuì che volentieri.


----------



## Mariben (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> mi sono appena iscritta al forum dopo aver cercato esperienze simili alla mia ma non ne trovo e ho bisogno di consigli e sarò grata a chiunque vorrà darmene...
> 
> ...


Benvenuta Annina 
Ogni storia e a se ma ho sottolineato alcuni punti che hanno una certa assonanza con la mia storia o che mi hanno colpito.
In primis siamo a ottobre e vi siete conosciuti a luglio, mi sembra davvero pochino per pensare di rivoluzionare le vostre vite e famiglie senza dubbi e incertezze
Anche il mio compagno ripeteva come un mantra ( a se stesso più che a me che non l' ho mai pressato ) che si era preso l'impegno che intendeva onorarlo e via dicendo..
Se ti manca però...... ascoltati o continuerai a mettere da parte te stessa come hai fatto con tuo marito e cercare di mantenere quell'aurea sociale che tanto fa comodo.. agli altri Ascoltare i propri reali bisogni è fondamentale anche e sopratutto quando si è in certe relazioni diciamo problematiche.
e sii può succedere a patto che sia una scelta fatta consapevolmente e per se stessi. Il mio compagno ha deciso voluto e realizzato di lasciare la moglie solo dopo aver adempiuto a quegli impegni , sopratutto crescere la figlia, mi ha chiesto si di aspettarlo ma non l ha certo preteso e per noi ha giocato l'età non più verdissima.
Tu esisti ora come esistevi prima... comincia da lì. Un abbraccio


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tesoro mio, la tua storia la sai tu. E tu sai quello che vuoi. Normalmente gli sposati cercano leggerezza, e tu tra il vissuto, la non-indipendenza economica (mi pare di capire che non lavori per stare appresso al nano problematico, giusto?), e le grandi speranze, non sei esattamente una leggerina...
a freddo il mio consiglio sarebbe di usare il marito come campobase per scaricare pesantezza, ma mi rendo conto che sei sei finita dallo psicologo per i sensi di colpa e manco avevi l'amante, probabilmente non t'aregge. Dai, ci hai provato. Sparisci. Torna all'ovile con la consapevolezza che sei ancora una femminazza scopabile e pensa alle creature.


----------



## Lostris (20 Ottobre 2017)

Ciao.

Indipendentemente da ciò che pensi di sentire per l'altro, mi sembra di capire che hai la certezza che il tuo matrimonio sia bello che finito.

Se nonostante i bimbi piccoli (ho due figli della stessa età) la spinta a lasciare tuo marito resta, è forte e la senti indipendente da quello che (non) ti aspetta fuori allora il tuo percorso è piuttosto chiaro.

Ora sei ubriacata dalle sensazioni che questa storia ti ha lasciato, lascia passare la sbornia.. il tempo un po' aiuta. E poi prendi le redini della tua, di storia.

Io credo che se rifletti, nonostante la passione, lui abbia rivelato al momento del dunque le sue reali inclinazioni. 
E l'intensità, che ne dica, non mi sembra proprio corrisposta.. almeno non secondo il tuo metro, che è quello che conta.

E, tra parentesi..definirsi codardi o con altri epiteti dichiarando ammirazione per l'altro e giustificando in questo modo il proprio agire è una modalità che conosco molto bene, estremamente paracula e irritante. 

Pensa a te e a quello che ti ha dato di buono questo "risveglio".


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Siete due annoiati dalla routine.
> Tu pensavi di amare, lui pensava di amare ma l'ammore vero è il vostro.
> Tu solita donna che perde la bussola, pronta a lasciare macerie e caduti sul campo pur di realizzare l'ammore.
> Lui, da uomo col cervello, sa che quelle macerie cadrebbero su di lui e, giustamente, ti fa il dito medio.
> ...


che ti hanno fatto, per colpa dell'ammore che ce l'hai tanto con l'ammore? su, dillo ad Arci tuo.


----------



## Foglia (20 Ottobre 2017)

Ciao  

Non è che lo ami e lo lasci LIBERO.

Lo ami e lo lasci IMPEGNATO. Così come impegnato lo hai conosciuto.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Non è che lo ami e lo lasci LIBERO.
> 
> Lo ami e lo lasci IMPEGNATO. Così come impegnato lo hai conosciuto.


libero da lei, perchè? ma te pensi veramente che il ragazzo se la sarebbe accollata da madre single?


----------



## Foglia (20 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> libero da lei, perchè? ma te pensi veramente che il ragazzo se la sarebbe accollata da madre single?


Mah. Di sicuro non dopo pochi mesi di frequentazione.

Ma a sto punto mi verrebbero fuori le mie solite considerazioni su ammmorrre da una parte, e salvaguardia dei figli dall'altra  

Lo sai che se parto con il dire che con bimbi piccoli mi guarderei bene da tirare chicchessia in casa divento parecchio noiosa....


----------



## ilnikko (20 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> che ti hanno fatto, per colpa dell'ammore che ce l'hai tanto con l'ammore? su, dillo ad Arci tuo.


:rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mah. Di sicuro non dopo pochi mesi di frequentazione.
> 
> Ma a sto punto mi verrebbero fuori le mie solite considerazioni su ammmorrre da una parte, e salvaguardia dei figli dall'altra
> 
> Lo sai che se parto con il dire che con bimbi piccoli mi guarderei bene da tirare chicchessia in casa divento parecchio noiosa....


Ma su questo al di là del noioso Secondo me hai perfettamente ragione. Però teniamoci alla fattispecie in esame. Secondo me la tizia, lungi dal tirarsi in casa qualcuno, Secondo me ci sarebbe direttamente un trasloco in casa d'altri. Per capirci, indipendentemente da come lui gliela abbia infiocchettata, perché quel discorso del Sono un vigliacco fa veramente vomitare, sicuramente è una partita a carte in cui Tutti perdono e nessuno vince. Dicevo, a prescindere dal fatto della carta del pacchetto che fa schifo, secondo me lui ha deciso in maniera razionale che valutati gli elementi di fatto il grande amore si sarebbe spento sull'altare delle rotture di coglioni quotidiane, come tutti.


----------



## Foglia (20 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma su questo al di là del noioso Secondo me hai perfettamente ragione. Però teniamoci alla fattispecie in esame. Secondo me la tizia, lungi dal tirarsi in casa qualcuno, Secondo me ci sarebbe direttamente un trasloco in casa d'altri. Per capirci, indipendentemente da come lui gliela abbia infiocchettata, perché quel discorso del Sono un vigliacco fa veramente vomitare, sicuramente è una partita a carte in cui Tutti perdono e nessuno vince. Dicevo, a prescindere dal fatto della carta del pacchetto che fa schifo, secondo me lui ha deciso in maniera razionale che valutati gli elementi di fatto il grande amore si sarebbe spento sull'altare delle rotture di coglioni quotidiane, come tutti.


Boh.

Non lo so se TUTTI gli amori si spengono per effetto delle rotture di coglioni quotidiane. Io su questo sono più ottimista di te e credo che uno su mille magari ce la fa . Anche qualcuno in più  

Invece sono molto più pessimista nel considerare amore qualcosa che nasce per fuggire dalle rotture di coglioni quotidiane. Non sono nessuno per giudicare su cosa si basano le relazioni altrui. Può darsi che una su mille vada oltre il piacere di distrarsi. E' che troppo spesso leggo di gente che ha bisogno di aggrapparsi all'amante quasi fosse l'ancora di salvezza, e dall'altra parte di chi ad una certa non vede l'ora di disfarsene. Ovvero di tenerselo (in quanto piacevole diversivo) infarcendolo di fandonie (tipo vorrei lasciare mia moglie ma non ho il coraggio. Mentre non è il coraggio che manca, ma semplicemente e' la volontà che proprio non esiste).

Ecco.... Con tutto il rispetto per le relazioni di questo tipo.... Ma amore proprio non e'.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh.
> 
> Non lo so se TUTTI gli amori si spengono per effetto delle rotture di coglioni quotidiane. Io su questo sono più ottimista di te e credo che uno su mille magari ce la fa . Anche qualcuno in più
> 
> ...


Tesoro Io ho sempre fatto a tutte i seguenti discorsi:
- non lascerò mai la legittima
- quando sto con te sto con te
- Io sono la tua vacanza e tu sei la mia vacanza.
Parecchie in fuga subito, quasi tutte in fuga dopo qualche mese. Quelle che reggono me le porto appresso per Anni Anni Anni con mutua soddisfazione. Vogliamo parlare di quale sia il ruolo dell'amante nella vita di una donna sposata? Centrarti di nuovo su te stessa.  Fatti capire che sei di nuovo sul mercato.
Capisco che sia dura, ma molto spesso, non solo le donne Ma anche gli uomini, tendono a concepire il proprio valore soltanto nei termini in cui questo è funzionale alla famiglia o alla coppia.
Se io vedo che rispondi ai miei stimoli di soggetto assolutamente esterno al progetto, e recuperi una persona che mi piace da single, bene. Se tu sei talmente abituata a considerarti la moglie di, la mamma di, la nuora di (eccheccazzo ma le suocere? Eh, le suocere dove le mettiamo? ) se non hai un cazzo da dare al di fuori del progetto che vivi da vent'anni, torna in quel progetto.
Ma non per i danni che fai ad un amore alla strada, semplicemente perché se dentro di te ormai hanno spento tutto quello che c'è da spegnere alla fine è meglio una famiglia che ti sta stretta che la barbarie selvaggia della giungla delle corna.
Non so se mi sono capito da solo


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ecco.... Con tutto il rispetto per le relazioni di questo tipo.... Ma amore proprio non e'.


Niente niente sei un'altra di quelle che pensano che la riunione di condominio cementa la coppia?


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ciao benvenuta...
> 
> Cosa devi fare solo tu lo sai...
> 
> ...



È quello che dice lui... mi chiede piangendo di amarlo per quello che è... che quando è con me si dà al 100% e mi chiede che mi basti... ma questo è Amore? Mi chiedo anche io come mai non riesca.... avrei solo da guadagnare secondo lo psicologo....


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Mi fa tenerezza leggerti, so come ti senti ed è bello quindi mi dispiace un po' romperti il giocattolo ma prova ad "estraniarti" ed analizzare un po' il tutto : tu sei decisa ma ancora sposata, lui manco a parlarne (lo sai anche tu che non mettera' mai il naso fuori di casa...) sposatissimo. Da quello che leggo tu hai una visione dello stare insieme un po'come la mia, non credo tu possa fare l'amante, e non violentarti nemmeno provandoci perché staresti male. E' brutto pianificare tutto pero' direi di mettere ordine prima in casa tua (tuo marito e la tua eventuale separazione) e poi cercartene uno libero...che in giro ci sono stronzi ma anche persone per bene. Per inciso, quello evidenziato non si puo' leggere, se una donna mi dicesse che sono un "rischio" ed è indecisa tra me e il marito gliela rispedirei piuì che volentieri.


Non mi ha proprio detto che sono un rischuo ma è quello che ho percepito... di sicuro cmq con gli sposati ho chiuso per sempre!!!!!


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Mi fa tenerezza leggerti, so come ti senti ed è bello quindi mi dispiace un po' romperti il giocattolo ma prova ad "estraniarti" ed analizzare un po' il tutto : tu sei decisa ma ancora sposata, lui manco a parlarne (lo sai anche tu che non mettera' mai il naso fuori di casa...) sposatissimo. Da quello che leggo tu hai una visione dello stare insieme un po'come la mia, non credo tu possa fare l'amante, e non violentarti nemmeno provandoci perché staresti male. E' brutto pianificare tutto pero' direi di mettere ordine prima in casa tua (tuo marito e la tua eventuale separazione) e poi cercartene uno libero...che in giro ci sono stronzi ma anche persone per bene. Per inciso, quello evidenziato non si puo' leggere, se una donna mi dicesse che sono un "rischio" ed è indecisa tra me e il marito gliela rispedirei piuì che volentieri.





Mariben ha detto:


> Benvenuta Annina
> Ogni storia e a se ma ho sottolineato alcuni punti che hanno una certa assonanza con la mia storia o che mi hanno colpito.
> In primis siamo a ottobre e vi siete conosciuti a luglio, mi sembra davvero pochino per pensare di rivoluzionare le vostre vite e famiglie senza dubbi e incertezze
> Anche il mio compagno ripeteva come un mantra ( a se stesso più che a me che non l' ho mai pressato ) che si era preso l'impegno che intendeva onorarlo e via dicendo..
> ...


Grazie... sei molto dolce...
Una volta mi ha detto: "un giorno vengo e ti rapisco e andiamo via solo io e te" io gli ho chiesto "e i nostri figli?" Mi ha risposto "saranno grandi"..... 

Lui non pretende niente. Apprezzo che sia sincero con me e so che, se fosse per lui, andrebbe avanti così... io non gli ho chiesto di lasciare la moglie... ma solo se ci fosse una possibilità su un milione...... se non c'è...che senso ha? Cmq ora rispondo a tutti coloro che hanno commentato perché certi aspetti mi rendo coñto non sono chiari.

Grazie ancora...


----------



## Foglia (20 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Niente niente sei un'altra di quelle che pensano che la riunione di condominio cementa la coppia?


No.Sono di quelle che dice che le riunioni di condominio, piuttosto, non asfaltano la coppia già cementata.Ragazzo... E' chiaro che le rotture del quotidiano non aiutano. Ma insomma.... Credo anche che non siano quelle, da sole, a dividerla.


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> libero da lei, perchè? ma te pensi veramente che il ragazzo se la sarebbe accollata da madre single?



Hai capito bene... libero da me... che potrei creargli tanti casini solo per il fatto di esistere.....

Invece.... accollata in che senso? A parte che ho una casa che vale 3 volte la sua e uno stipendio, almeno al momento, dignitoso... non sono certo una che si fa mantenere!!! E cmq lui ha sempre saputo tutto e non si è mai tirato indietro, anzi! Si è innamorato di mio figlio come se fosse suo e mi ha sempre voluto stare vicino e soffre anche per la sua mancanza... se non è amore... allora è estrema superficialità....


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> È quello che dice lui... mi chiede piangendo di amarlo per quello che è... che quando è con me si dà al 100% e mi chiede che mi basti... ma questo è Amore? Mi chiedo anche io come mai non riesca.... avrei solo da guadagnare secondo lo psicologo....


Ma tu non vuoi, perché non vuoi?


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> tesoro mio, la tua storia la sai tu. E tu sai quello che vuoi. Normalmente gli sposati cercano leggerezza, e tu tra il vissuto, la non-indipendenza economica (mi pare di capire che non lavori per stare appresso al nano problematico, giusto?), e le grandi speranze, non sei esattamente una leggerina...
> a freddo il mio consiglio sarebbe di usare il marito come campobase per scaricare pesantezza, ma mi rendo conto che sei sei finita dallo psicologo per i sensi di colpa e manco avevi l'amante, probabilmente non t'aregge. Dai, ci hai provato. Sparisci. Torna all'ovile con la consapevolezza che sei ancora una femminazza scopabile e pensa alle creature.





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tesoro Io ho sempre fatto a tutte i seguenti discorsi:
> - non lascerò mai la legittima
> - quando sto con te sto con te
> - Io sono la tua vacanza e tu sei la mia vacanza.
> ...


Mah... ok la prima parte ma sono basita dalla seconda.... perché non ho niente da dare non  sono in gradi di fare l'amante? Non ho spento proprio nulla... ed è proprio perché ho tutto da dare..voglio qlno che apprezzi e ricambi. La giungla delle corna la abbandono.al volo!!!! Ma forse ho travisato....


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No.Sono di quelle che dice che le riunioni di condominio, piuttosto, non asfaltano la coppia già cementata.Ragazzo... E' chiaro che le rotture del quotidiano non aiutano. Ma insomma.... Credo anche che non siano quelle, da sole, a dividerla.


 Per me dipende dalla mole. Oltretutto se hai qualcosa di così solido e bello perché buttargli roba addosso? Non difendere la coppia dalle rotture di coglioni esterne per me è un peccato mortale. Forse il più grave.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> È quello che dice lui... mi chiede piangendo di amarlo per quello che è... che quando è con me si dà al 100% e mi chiede che mi basti... ma questo è Amore? Mi chiedo anche io come mai non riesca.... avrei solo da guadagnare secondo lo psicologo....


mica fesso l'amico, chiavate a gogo e via.


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma tu non vuoi, perché non vuoi?


Non riesco a scindere le 2 cose... se lo Amo voglio costruire qlsa... se non lo amo, non me lo prendo... mi sentirei usata e perderei il mio rispetto... non so se ha senso.... per te?

E cmq.... visto che non riesco a rispondere al tuo primo messaggio... so benissimo di essere "scopabile" (...) non avevo certo bisogno di lui per saperlo! 

Inoltre non mi si accolla proprio nessuno! Ho una casa che vale 3 volte la sua, per ora un buono stipendio e sussidi per mio figlio... e certo non sono né sarò mai una mantenuta. 

Non sono disposta a compromessi... lascio mio marito perché non abbiamo senso come coppia e lui non ha mai cercato di cambiare le cose nonostante i miei tentativi, giusti o sbagliati che fossero, e ormai è tardi. E preferisco sola che male accompagnata... 
Quindi non torno all'ovile...


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> mica fesso l'amico, chiavate a gogo e via.


Insomma, Mi par di capire che lui alla prima ventata di accollo Sì sì Ha preso il furgone.


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mah. Di sicuro non dopo pochi mesi di frequentazione.
> 
> Ma a sto punto mi verrebbero fuori le mie solite considerazioni su ammmorrre da una parte, e salvaguardia dei figli dall'altra
> 
> Lo sai che se parto con il dire che con bimbi piccoli mi guarderei bene da tirare chicchessia in casa divento parecchio noiosa....


Io ci ho pensato... e credo che, riuscendo a garantire la presenza di entrambi i genitori, anche per i bimbi sia meglio una separazione... la tensione infatti la percepiscono cmq....


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Hai capito bene... libero da me... che potrei creargli tanti casini solo per il fatto di esistere.....
> 
> Invece.... accollata in che senso? A parte che ho una casa che vale 3 volte la sua e uno stipendio, almeno al momento, dignitoso... non sono certo una che si fa mantenere!!! E cmq lui ha sempre saputo tutto e non si è mai tirato indietro, anzi! Si è innamorato di mio figlio come se fosse suo e mi ha sempre voluto stare vicino e soffre anche per la sua mancanza... se non è amore... allora è estrema superficialità....


 è grave tuo figlio? Per quale cazzo di motivo ti arroghi il diritto di dire a qualcuno che non vive L'amore come te che è un superficiale? E parliamo di sentimenti non esiste il giusto o lo sbagliato. Non c'è una ragion Divina o una ragion di stato. Potete decidere entrambi se portare avanti questo rapporto oppure no. Ma sporcare qualcosa di bello come quello che avete vissuto con la morale Comune secondo me è peggio del tradimento.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Insomma, Mi par di capire che lui alla prima ventata di accollo Sì sì Ha preso il furgone.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> che ti hanno fatto, per colpa dell'ammore che ce l'hai tanto con l'ammore? su, dillo ad Arci tuo.


A me nulla 
Ad altri fa danni inenarrabili.


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> è grave tuo figlio? Per quale cazzo di motivo ti arroghi il diritto di dire a qualcuno che non vive L'amore come te che è un superficiale? E parliamo di sentimenti non esiste il giusto o lo sbagliato. Non c'è una ragion Divina o una ragion di stato. Potete decidere entrambi se portare avanti questo rapporto oppure no. Ma sporcare qualcosa di bello come quello che avete vissuto con la morale Comune secondo me è peggio del tradimento.


Era una provocazione a chi scriveva che npn ho una situazione leggera che invece cerca chi è sposato e tradisce... io credi che lui sia stato sincero e che ami me e mio figlio.  Stai calmo!!!


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Insomma, Mi par di capire che lui alla prima ventata di accollo Sì sì Ha preso il furgone.


Mah... io credo che se gli parlassi... tornerebbe tutto come prima. Di sicuro ci pensa a costruire qlsa con me ma poi cancella tutto... io credo, a costo di apparire una scema, che lui lo faccia per non far soffrire me ogni giorno...


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Era una provocazione a chi scriveva che npn ho una situazione leggera che invece cerca chi è sposato e tradisce... io credi che lui sia stato sincero e che ami me e mio figlio.  Stai calmo!!!


Puoi pure essere sincero quanto ti pare sui sentimenti, ed egualmente libero di non volerti accollare una situazione di fatto orrenda. Non hai più vent'anni, almeno credo, e non si ama più come a vent'anni. Le energie sono limitate e probabilmente l'ammontare di fatica che costerebbe sto giocattolo gli dice che non ne vale la pena. E ci sta.


Annina123 ha detto:


> Mah... io credo che se gli parlassi... tornerebbe tutto come prima. Di sicuro ci pensa a costruire qlsa con me ma poi cancella tutto... io credo, a costo di apparire una scema, che lui lo faccia per non far soffrire me ogni giorno...


Ma la domanda è se lui davvero voglia costruire qualcosa con te. Non solo su tua sollecitazione. Secondo me se tu non chiedi lui non risponde.


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> mica fesso l'amico, chiavate a gogo e via.


Non andiamo solo a letto. Mi ha detto che è come se avesse una fidanzata... facciamo tante cose insieme. È quasi.come.se avesse 2 famiglie...


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Puoi pure essere sincero quanto ti pare sui sentimenti, ed egualmente libero di non volerti accollare una situazione di fatto orrenda. Non hai più vent'anni, almeno credo, e non si ama più come a vent'anni. Le energie sono limitate e probabilmente l'ammontare di fatica che costerebbe sto giocattolo gli dice che non ne vale la pena. E ci sta.
> 
> Ma la domanda è se lui davvero voglia costruire qualcosa con te. Non solo su tua sollecitazione. Secondo me se tu non chiedi lui non risponde.


Io chiedo e lui risponde... non ho paura della verità. Non credo di essere un giocattolo. Per come sono io... non ho paura delle sfide! Ma gli uomini forse sì... situazione orribile... a cosa ti riferisci? Perché se ti inalberi se uso il termine superficiale.... io mi inviperisco se definisci la mia una situazione orribile!
In 3 righe sembra orribile ma stiamo parlando di un bambino splendido e tanto amato, anche da lui! Mi ha detto che non si spiega come mai ma lo sente come suo figlio.... se è vero, è vero, altrimenti è superficiale. Punto. Concordi?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Non andiamo solo a letto. Mi ha detto che è come se avesse una fidanzata... facciamo tante cose insieme. *È quasi.come.se avesse 2 famiglie...*


Poveraccio...


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Era una provocazione a chi scriveva che npn ho una situazione leggera che invece cerca chi è sposato e tradisce... io credi che lui sia stato sincero e che ami me e mio figlio.  Stai calmo!!!



Benvenuta, gia' e' assurdo che abbia conosciuto tuo figlio, primo perche' e' 'solo' il tuo amante, e poi perche' sei ancora sposata. 

Comunque io lo trovo solo furbetto, ti ha trovata a 2h da casa, per stare tranquillo, e la tua situazione complicata , per lui e' rassicurante.

Temo che se tu potessi parlare con la moglie avresti brutte sorprese.

Inoltre, fosse pure vero che sono in crisi, dura e raro che un uomo si accolli  una seconda compagna con 2 figli, avendo inoltre i suoi , ed uno con gravi problemi di salute.  

Ci credo che a lui stia bene la situazione attuale.   

Come ti ha suggerito qualcuno, pensa bene cosa vuoi fare tu nel e del  tuo matrimonio, ma soprattutto  auguri per il tuo piccolo, che dovrebbe riempire tutte le tue giornate e non farti sentire sola, nonostante  tutto. Poi ne hai pure due.  Sapessi che nostalgia viene dei bimbi piccoli  quando sono grandi, quante  cose in piu' vorresti aver fatto con e  per loro, contano piup di tutto nella vita.

Riguardo al suo messaggio,  e' stato chiaro, quandi i tuo figli saranno grandi, tradotto, non  ci pensa proprio a vivere con  voi.

Un classico. E POI 2 MESI.....nulla. Sarebbe assurdo ci pensasse.   E giustamente ha detto che vuole vedere i suoi di figli, tutte le sere.


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Poveraccio...


....


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Mah... io credo che se gli parlassi... tornerebbe tutto come prima. Di sicuro ci pensa a costruire qlsa con me ma poi cancella tutto... io credo, a costo di apparire una scema, che lui lo faccia per non far soffrire me ogni giorno...


Intortamento totale


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Benvenuta, gia' e' assurdo che abbia conosciuto tuo figlio, primo perche' e' 'solo' il tuo amante, e poi perche' sei ancora sposata.
> 
> Comunque io lo trovo solo furbetto, ti ha trovata a 2h da casa, per stare tranquillo, e la tua situazione complicata , per lui e' rassicurante.
> 
> ...


Non so se hai figli... 
Le mie giornate sono piene, molto... ma non capisco come una donna, se ha figli, possa pensare che non ci debba essere altro nella vita. Una donna non è i suoi figli!!! E diffido da chi esprime il contrario... magari in mielosi post su fb!
Ha conosciuto mio figlio e ti assicuro che non e confuso su chi sia suo padre e mai lo sarà perché il padre è uno e lo rispetto. 
Io non ho bisogno di un uomo a tutti i costi. Mio marito ha rinunciato a noi anni fa, solo che sono io che dovrò trarre le conclusioni.
E NON GLI HO CHIESTO DI LASCIARE LA MOGLIE ... non so se è chiaro. Solo se sa che non è nemmeno in dubbio.... è una sfumatura importante. 
Amo i miei figli sopra ogni cosa e hanno diritto.ad una famiglia serena, non a finzioni e frustrazioni. 
Sarò ingenua ma credo nell'amore quello.vero.


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Intortamento totale


Possibile.
Se non lo stimassi però non starei qui a parlarne....


----------



## Lostris (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Hai capito bene... libero da me... che potrei creargli tanti casini solo per il fatto di esistere.....
> 
> Invece.... accollata in che senso? A parte che ho una casa che vale 3 volte la sua e uno stipendio, almeno al momento, dignitoso... non sono certo una che si fa mantenere!!! E cmq lui ha sempre saputo tutto e non si è mai tirato indietro, anzi! Si è innamorato di mio figlio come se fosse suo e mi ha sempre voluto stare vicino e soffre anche per la sua mancanza... se non è amore... allora è estrema superficialità....


:unhappy:
....conosce tuo figlio e gli manca?....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Ottobre 2017)

Qui l'unica confusa sei tu... se non gli hai chiesto di lasciare la moglie, glielo hai sicuramente fatto capire.


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> ....conosce tuo figlio e gli manca?....


Sì...
Dice che si sente legato a lui come ai suoi figli...


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Non so se hai figli...
> Le mie giornate sono piene, molto... ma non capisco come una donna, se ha figli, possa pensare che non ci debba essere altro nella vita. Una donna non è i suoi figli!!! E diffido da chi esprime il contrario... magari in mielosi post su fb!
> Ha conosciuto mio figlio e ti assicuro che non e confuso su chi sia suo padre e mai lo sarà perché il padre è uno e lo rispetto.
> Io non ho bisogno di un uomo a tutti i costi. Mio marito ha rinunciato a noi anni fa, solo che sono io che dovrò trarre le conclusioni.
> ...


Far conoscere il figlio all'amante? Tu stai fuori peggio di un balcone con i panni stesi.


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Qui l'unica confusa sei tu... se non gli hai chiesto di lasciare la moglie, glielo hai sicuramente fatto capire.


Forse è un concetto troppo sottile... ci sono uomini con le idee chiare... li trovi anche qui. Vogliono un'amante come svago e niente di più.  Ìo voglio solo essere certa di nom essere solo questo... che possa in un futuro pensare a qlsa di diverso per noi... che si realizzi o meno... come nelle "coppie normali".....


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Far conoscere il figlio all'amante? Tu stai fuori peggio di un balcone con i panni stesi.


Perché?


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Possibile.
> Se non lo stimassi però non starei qui a parlarne....


Se per questo hai parlato anche dei rispettivi cornuti........non stimati.


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se per questo hai parlato anche dei rispettivi cornuti........non stimati.


Io mi sento in colpa per sua moglie... se lui affrontasse le cose con lei e tornassero ad essere felici sarei quasi contenta... ti dirò. 
Mio marito mi ha lasciata anni fa.. il fatto che lasci fare a me lo sporco lavoro è solo un  punto a suo sfavore...

E aggiungo che soffro più io per sua moglie che lui.....


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Perché?


Perché dring dringt da'  miezz' o' mar' nu scoglio ci sta..........mah


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Perché dring dringt da'  miezz' o' mar' nu scoglio ci sta..........mah


Insomma non hai una risposta sensata....


----------



## Lostris (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Non so se hai figli...
> Le mie giornate sono piene, molto... ma non capisco come una donna, se ha figli, possa pensare che non ci debba essere altro nella vita. Una donna non è i suoi figli!!! E diffido da chi esprime il contrario... magari in mielosi post su fb!
> Ha conosciuto mio figlio e ti assicuro che non e confuso su chi sia suo padre e mai lo sarà perché il padre è uno e lo rispetto.
> Io non ho bisogno di un uomo a tutti i costi. Mio marito ha rinunciato a noi anni fa, solo che sono io che dovrò trarre le conclusioni.
> ...


Guarda che la perplessità sta nel fatto che hai introdotto un uomo, che conoscevi da pochissimo tempo, in famiglia, mica perché c'è il dubbio che i tuoi figli si confondino su chi sia il loro padre.. santo cielo.

Non hai bisogno di un uomo a tutti i costi ma dici che i tuoi figli hanno diritto ad una famiglia (famiglia?) serena e che credi nell'amore. 

Non gli hai mai chiesto di lasciare la moglie ma volevi una rassicurazione che prima o poi su per giù avreste vissuto la vostra storia. ..


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Io mi sento in colpa per sua moglie... se lui affrontasse le cose con lei e tornassero ad essere felici sarei quasi contenta... ti dirò.
> Mio marito mi ha lasciata anni fa.. il fatto che lasci fare a me lo sporco lavoro è solo un  punto a suo sfavore...
> 
> E aggiungo che soffro più io per sua moglie che lui.....


Quindi sei separata? Allora ok. Ho capito male.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Forse è un concetto troppo sottile... ci sono uomini con le idee chiare... li trovi anche qui. Vogliono un'amante come svago e niente di più.  Ìo voglio solo essere certa di nom essere solo questo... che possa in un futuro pensare a qlsa di diverso per noi... che si realizzi o meno... come nelle "coppie normali".....


La mia ex amante diceva le stesse cose.
Siamo tutti fatti con lo stampino.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Io chiedo e lui risponde... non ho paura della verità. Non credo di essere un giocattolo. Per come sono io... non ho paura delle sfide! Ma gli uomini forse sì... situazione orribile... a cosa ti riferisci? Perché se ti inalberi se uso il termine superficiale.... io mi inviperisco se definisci la mia una situazione orribile!
> In 3 righe sembra orribile ma stiamo parlando di un bambino splendido e tanto amato, anche da lui! Mi ha detto che non si spiega come mai ma lo sente come suo figlio.... se è vero, è vero, altrimenti è superficiale. Punto. Concordi?


No. Se é vero é un superficiale. Ti ha illuso con leggerezza.


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quindi sei separata? Allora ok. Ho capito male.


...
Che acidità!
Lo dirò io ad alta voce che è finita ma lui ha lasciato la nave da tempo... così è più chiaro?


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Se é vero é un superficiale. Ti ha illuso con leggerezza.


Azz! Allora va bene superficiale ora?
Cmq quello che scrivo è vero... non ha senso mentire in questo contesto!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> ...
> Che acidità!
> Lo dirò io ad alta voce che è finita ma lui ha lasciato la nave da tempo... così è più chiaro?


Per niente. Anch'io avevo capito che fossi ancora sposata.
Ah beh, questo cambia tutto.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> ...
> Che acidità!
> Lo dirò io ad alta voce che è finita ma lui ha lasciato la nave da tempo... così è più chiaro?


Insomma sei libera o no. Se si ok se vivete insieme sei solo una "signora"


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Per niente. Anch'io avevo capito che fossi ancora sposata.
> Ah beh, questo cambia tutto.


Ci stiamo separando...


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Insomma sei libera o no. Se si ok se vivete insieme sei solo una "signora"


Una signora?
Ci stiamo separando cmq...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ci stiamo separando...


Spiega meglio così capiamo.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Spiega meglio così capiamo.


Ho letto che devono ritornare lei è il marito dallo psicologo boh?


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Spiega meglio così capiamo.


Viviamo ancora insieme e ci stiamo separando. Lui non è mio marito da anni di fatto ma ad alta voce lo dico io...
È più chiaro?

E di fatto cosa cambia?


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ho letto che devono ritornare lei è il marito dallo psicologo boh?


Lo psicologo ci sta aiutando nella separazione... se ci sono domande precise fate pure...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Lo psicologo ci sta aiutando nella separazione... se ci sono domande precise fate pure...


La separazione è cominciata prima o dopo aver conosciuto lui?


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Guarda che la perplessità sta nel fatto che hai introdotto un uomo, che conoscevi da pochissimo tempo, in famiglia, mica perché c'è il dubbio che i tuoi figli si confondino su chi sia il loro padre.. santo cielo.
> 
> Non hai bisogno di un uomo a tutti i costi ma dici che i tuoi figli hanno diritto ad una famiglia (famiglia?) serena e che credi nell'amore.
> 
> Non gli hai mai chiesto di lasciare la moglie ma volevi una rassicurazione che prima o poi su per giù avreste vissuto la vostra storia. ..


Lo hanno conosciuto come hanno conosciuto altri amici... e cmq solo il piccolo...

Anche da separati rimaniamo.una famiglia... o no? E se litighiamo.ogni giorno è meglio separarsi e dare loro serenità..

Io volevo solo che non sapesse già che sono un ripiego... ma mi rendo conto ora che sia una domanda più difficile del previsto....


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La separazione è cominciata prima o dopo aver conosciuto lui?


Quanto cazzi vuoi sapere


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La separazione è cominciata prima o dopo aver conosciuto lui?


Prima ed è indipendente da lui.


----------



## disincantata (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Non so se hai figli...
> Le mie giornate sono piene, molto... ma non capisco come una donna, se ha figli, possa pensare che non ci debba essere altro nella vita. Una donna non è i suoi figli!!! E diffido da chi esprime il contrario... magari in mielosi post su fb!
> Ha conosciuto mio figlio e ti assicuro che non e confuso su chi sia suo padre e mai lo sarà perché il padre è uno e lo rispetto.
> Io non ho bisogno di un uomo a tutti i costi. Mio marito ha rinunciato a noi anni fa, solo che sono io che dovrò trarre le conclusioni.
> ...


Non ho detto che non ci debba essere altro, ma che contano di piu' i figli di uno che ha famiglia e ti dice 'un giorno ti prendero' e ce ne andremo insieme' quando..... tra 30 anni?  E lo conosci da 2 mesi, ne parli come foste amanti da anni.  Se ha una famiglia andra' pure a casa, quante giornate avete passato insieme?   Sei sposata, dovresti sapere la differenza tra vedersi ogni tanto, e convivere.  Inoltre o ho letto male, o sei ancora sposata.  Tuo marito accetta tutto? O siete separati in  casa?

Ne ho 3 di figli, tutti grandi, ed una ha avuto ed ha gravi problemi di salute(a vederla non si direbbe),   proprio per quello mi ha colpito la tua storia. 
Fortunatamente mio marito mi ha sempre aiutata con i figli  e con lei in modo particolare, e continua a farlo,   ed e' anche il motivo piu'  importante per cui sono rimasta con lui dopo il suo tradimento, dopo una vita insieme.  Andiamo d'accordo, mi piace, stiamo bene, burrasca a parte, ma anche nella scelta se lasciarlo o  restare con lui   ha pesato  molto  lei.   E lo rifarei. Adora suo padre. Io sto mesi  e mesi al mare. Loro insieme.


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non ho detto che non ci debba essere altro, ma che contano di piu' i figli di uno che ha famiglia e ti dice 'un giorno ti prendero' e ce ne andremo insieme' quando..... tra 30 anni?  E lo conosci da 2 mesi, ne parli come foste amanti da anni.  Se ha una famiglia andra' pure a casa, quante giornate avete passato insieme?   Sei sposata, dovresti sapere la differenza tra vedersi ogni tanto, e convivere.  Inoltre o ho letto male, o sei ancora sposata.  Tuo marito accetta tutto? O siete separati in  casa?
> 
> Abbiamo passato tante giornate insieme... fa i salti mortali x stare con me... mio marito non sa nulla e cmq siamo separati in casa.
> La differenza tra convivere e vedersi la conosco bene... ma mica si parte convivendo...
> ...


Se ami tuo marito e lui ti ama... hai fatto benissimo..  altrimenti avrei qualche dubbio... ma parlo per me.


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Cmq... mi sembra di capire che, in un modo o nell'altro... nessuno pensi che mi ami o che potremo, mai nemmeno per assurdo, avere un futuro...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Cmq... mi sembra di capire che, in un modo o nell'altro... nessuno pensi che mi ami o che potremo, mai nemmeno per assurdo, avere un futuro...


Ti ama sicuramente, ma difende il suo mondo, la sua famiglia.
Non avrete un futuro insieme.
Mi dispiace...


----------



## JON (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Cmq... mi sembra di capire che, in un modo o nell'altro... nessuno pensi che mi ami o che potremo, mai nemmeno per assurdo, avere un futuro...


Purtroppo di copioni come il tuo qui ne sono passati molti. Penso che rimarresti molto delusa.


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Cmq... mi sembra di capire che, in un modo o nell'altro... nessuno pensi che mi ami o che potremo, mai nemmeno per assurdo, avere un futuro...


Fagli capire che lui deve crescere i tuoi figli e qualcun altro i suoi


----------



## JON (20 Ottobre 2017)

Sei stata molto dettagliata. Forse un po' inconsapevole, ma oltre la tua hai dato sufficienti informazioni anche dell'altra campana...il tuo pseudo amore.

Se le cose che ti ha detto sono quelle (ci ha girato anche un po' intorno) penso che se tu, contrariamente ad ora, provassi un po' a "forzarlo" avresti le risposte definitive sulle sue reali intenzioni.


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ti ama sicuramente, ma difende il suo mondo, la sua famiglia.
> Non avrete un futuro insieme.
> Mi dispiace...


Io non voglio distruggere il suo mondo... ma farne parte... so che sembra impossibile... almeno in parte... ma esistono tante realtà ormai... non è come 60 anni fa...
Ma, da uomini, aiutatemi a capire... l'Amore... gestito con i tempi giusti e le mosse corrette... non vale la pena per affrontare dei cambiamenti? Cos'è questa paura? Io so che se lo lasciasse lei, lui sarebbe pronto a ricominciare... ma quindi è solo non volersi assumere delle responsabilità? E perché sacrificarsi tanto per qlsa di falso in fondo...? Le donne sono davvero più forti e coraggiose?


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Fagli capire che lui deve crescere i tuoi figli e qualcun altro i suoi


Mah... che simpatica risposta!
Ovviamente non puoi essere seria...


----------



## JON (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Le donne sono davvero più forti e coraggiose?


Si. Le capacità decisionali sono sicuramente più immediate.


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Sei stata molto dettagliata. Forse un po' inconsapevole, ma oltre la tua hai dato sufficienti informazioni anche dell'altra campana...il tuo pseudo amore.
> 
> Se le cose che ti ha detto sono quelle (ci ha girato anche un po' intorno) penso che se tu, contrariamente ad ora, provassi un po' a "forzarlo" avresti le risposte definitive sulle sue reali intenzioni.


Cioè arrivederci e grazie..?
Sono tutte così le storie quindi?
Lui non sa come andranno le cose ma onestamente non riesce ad immaginare ora di poter lasciare la moglie, anche se lo sogna...
Più ne parlo con voi cmq più provo un senso di... disgusto... mi sembrava un sentimento bello e speciale... ma forse è tutto falso... 
Non esistono sentimenti puliti quando.si è detto sì? Come a dire... il binario è imboccato... non si può cambiare direzione... io ero convinta del contrario ma forse sbaglio....


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Si. Le capacità decisionali sono sicuramente più immediate.


E il rimming è servito


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Si. Le capacità decisionali sono sicuramente più immediate.


Ok immediate... ma qui parliamo dell'impossibile mi pare...


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Mah... che simpatica risposta!
> Ovviamente non puoi essere seria...


A parte serio. Sono un maschietto. Perché Non ti va come risposta? Se è lui a dire di voler la sera trovare i propri pargoli. O sbaglio?


----------



## JON (20 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E il running è servito


Cosa intendi?


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Io non voglio distruggere il suo mondo... ma farne parte... so che sembra impossibile... almeno in parte... ma esistono tante realtà ormai... non è come 60 anni fa...
> Ma, da uomini, aiutatemi a capire... l'Amore... gestito con i tempi giusti e le mosse corrette... non vale la pena per affrontare dei cambiamenti? Cos'è questa paura? Io so che se lo lasciasse lei, lui sarebbe pronto a ricominciare... ma quindi è solo non volersi assumere delle responsabilità? E perché sacrificarsi tanto per qlsa di falso in fondo...? Le donne sono davvero più forti e coraggiose?


Ti ripeto che se continui a mettere nello stesso calderone amore e responsabilità non vale assolutamente la pena lasciare dove si sta per cercare leggerezza altrove. Esattamente perché un amante Cerca irresponsabilità. Magari non lo dichiara, ma è esattamente qui il nocciolo. Vi siete incontrati da sposati e lui ha proseguito il corteggiamento perché ti vedeva come la sua isola felice lontana dalle rotture di coglioni. E tu gli stai proponendo esattamente lo stesso Format con più rotture di coglioni. Puoi essere innamorato quanto ti pare ma secondo me Se non è un cretino fugge


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Io non voglio distruggere il suo mondo... ma farne parte... so che sembra impossibile... almeno in parte... ma esistono tante realtà ormai... non è come 60 anni fa...
> Ma, da uomini, aiutatemi a capire... l'Amore... gestito con i tempi giusti e le mosse corrette... non vale la pena per affrontare dei cambiamenti? Cos'è questa paura? Io so che se lo lasciasse lei, lui sarebbe pronto a ricominciare... ma quindi è solo non volersi assumere delle responsabilità? E perché sacrificarsi tanto per qlsa di falso in fondo...? Le donne sono davvero più forti e coraggiose?


Intanto benvenuta 
Ma pensare che non sia un problema di coraggio ma che semplicemente sta dove vuole stare? 
Una delle poche regole che mi impongo è guardare i fatti
Se ti amasse, per quello che per me è l'amore farebbe progetti con te e invece sta con sua moglie
Qualunque siano i suoi sentimenti per te la scelta al momento è questa. Questo non significa che tu non sia importante o che non ti voglia bene semplicemente ha una famiglia e al momento questo conta più di te. 
Tu puoi decidere di continuare così senza progetti e godendoti quello che ti da e il tempo che dividi con lui oppure rinunciare.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Fagli capire che lui deve crescere i tuoi figli e qualcun altro i suoi


Ho finito i verdi. Comunque sei un grande quando ti ci metti :lol:


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Io non voglio distruggere il suo mondo... ma farne parte... so che sembra impossibile... almeno in parte... ma esistono tante realtà ormai... non è come 60 anni fa...
> Ma, da uomini, aiutatemi a capire... l'Amore... gestito con i tempi giusti e le mosse corrette... non vale la pena per affrontare dei cambiamenti? Cos'è questa paura? Io so che se lo lasciasse lei, lui sarebbe pronto a ricominciare... ma quindi è solo non volersi assumere delle responsabilità? E perché sacrificarsi tanto per qlsa di falso in fondo...? Le donne sono davvero più forti e coraggiose?


 sinceramente, sono così sia sposati che single.
Vivono il momento in modo coinvolgente, quando si fa sul serio spariscono.
Non è così difficile da capire, amano ciò che gia hanno. Il resto è svago. Mi spiace che tu pensi che lui fosse innamorato, erano cose che in quel momento diceva per renderti felice e magari fantasticava di un ipotetico futuro insieme. Preso sicuramente, ma lui è tornato con i piedi ben piantati per terra. Sa cosa perde, e non sa cosa trova.
Un conto sono Un paio d'ore idilliaco un altro il futuro carico di problemi.


----------



## JON (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Cioè arrivederci e grazie..?
> Sono tutte così le storie quindi?
> Lui non sa come andranno le cose ma onestamente non riesce ad immaginare ora di poter lasciare la moglie, anche se lo sogna...
> Più ne parlo con voi cmq più provo un senso di... disgusto... mi sembrava un sentimento bello e speciale... ma forse è tutto falso...
> Non esistono sentimenti puliti quando.si è detto sì? Come a dire... il binario è imboccato... non si può cambiare direzione... io ero convinta del contrario ma forse sbaglio....


Allora, il rischio nella tua storia che tutto finisca in barbabietole è molto alto. Credimi, se ne sentono tante di questo genere. Poi tu hai riportato molto precisamente le asserzioni di lui che, prese qui su un forum e per quelle che sono, non lasciano ben sperare.


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> A parte serio. Sono un maschietto. Perché Non ti va come risposta? Se è lui a dire di voler la sera trovare i propri pargoli. O sbaglio?


Pensavo fossi donna... sarà l'acidità...
I figli sono sacri. Lui si cresce i suoi e io i miei, con i rispettivi genitori...  che senso ha dire sta frase? Mah!


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sinceramente, sono così sia sposati che single.
> Vivono il momento in modo coinvolgente, quando si fa sul serio spariscono.
> Non è così difficile da capire, amano ciò che gia hanno. Il resto è svago. Mi spiace che tu pensi che lui fosse innamorato, erano cose che in quel momento diceva per renderti felice e magari fantasticava di un ipotetico futuro insieme. Preso sicuramente, ma lui è tornato con i piedi ben piantati per terra. Sa cosa perde, e non sa cosa trova.
> Un conto sono Un paio d'ore idilliaco un altro il futuro carico di problemi.


Mi sa che tu abbia ragione...
Ma perché venire a rompermi i coglioni con tanta insistenza conoscendo tutta la storia... bho! Allora è davverp superficialità... ma a 40 anni e padre di 2 figli... mi sarei aspettata di più.....

Ultima domanda... e se trovasse qualcosa di meglio.... che lo rende Frlice per tutta la vita?


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Pensavo fossi donna... sarà l'acidità...
> I figli sono sacri. Lui si cresce i suoi e io i miei, con i rispettivi genitori...  che senso ha dire sta frase? Mah!


Una bella stronzata logistica.


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Una bella stronzata logistica.


Logistica non c'entra nulla...


----------



## Blaise53 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Logistica non c'entra nulla...


Mi sa che vivi in una bolla bella grande. Auguri


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi sa che vivi in una bolla bella grande. Auguri


Sono già uscita dalla bolla... mi chiedevo se fosse giusto... 
Grazie per gli auguri... credo


----------



## Lostris (20 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto benvenuta
> Ma pensare che non sia un problema di coraggio ma che semplicemente sta dove vuole stare?
> Una delle poche regole che mi impongo è guardare i fatti
> *Se ti amasse, per quello che per me è l'amore farebbe progetti con te e invece sta con sua moglie*
> ...


A parte il grassetto, su cui non sono del tutto d'accordo, perché riguarda una visione tua personale di cosa è l'amore, quoto.

Fatti, non pugnette.


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto benvenuta
> Ma pensare che non sia un problema di coraggio ma che semplicemente sta dove vuole stare?
> Una delle poche regole che mi impongo è guardare i fatti
> Se ti amasse, per quello che per me è l'amore farebbe progetti con te e invece sta con sua moglie
> ...


Non credo di riuscirci... e mi dispiace.
Cmq credo che tu abbia ragione...


----------



## Annina123 (20 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> A parte il grassetto, su cui non sono del tutto d'accordo, perché riguarda una visione tua personale di cosa è l'amore, quoto.
> 
> Fatti, non pugnette.


E si può riuscirci mantenendo un rispetto reciproco e per se stessi..?


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> E si può riuscirci mantenendo un rispetto reciproco e per se stessi..?


Quanti cazzi che vuoi!
Ma non è che per caso lui si chiama ambrogio?
Comunque no, il rispetto reciproco nel momento in cui lo costringi a mollare la famiglia, Ammesso che tu ci riesca scordatelo. Comincerá a germogliare un bellissimo sentimento di odio Che travolgerá tutto e tutti e fará grossi danni con i nani.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Cosa intendi?


Scusa, ho editato. Il dettatore.


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quanti cazzi che vuoi!
> Ma non è che per caso lui si chiama ambrogio?
> Comunque no, il rispetto reciproco nel momento in cui lo costringi a mollare la famiglia, Ammesso che tu ci riesca scordatelo. Comincerá a germogliare un bellissimo sentimento di odio Che travolgerá tutto e tutti e fará grossi danni con i nani.


...
1) non voglio costringerlo proprio a fare nulla e se mi dicesse che lo fa solo x me non sarei sollevata...

2) intendevo da amanti... si può avere rispetto x se stessi e reciproco?

Perché questo astio???


----------



## Skorpio (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> È quello che dice lui... mi chiede piangendo di amarlo per quello che è... che quando è con me si dà al 100% e mi chiede che mi basti... ma questo è Amore? Mi chiedo anche io come mai non riesca.... avrei solo da guadagnare secondo lo psicologo....


Esiste anche l'amore senza progetto (forse)

E non è un raccontarlo, secondo me

I sentimenti non hanno bisogno di progetti per nascere

Solo che vissuti da soli, senza progettualità, per quello  che sono e che danno, chissà perché, sembrano sporchi..

O imbrogli.

A ME MI sa che a ben pensarci,  l'imbroglio è proprio il progetto, invece..


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Esiste anche l'amore senza progetto (forse)
> 
> E non è un raccontarlo, secondo me
> 
> ...


Una boccata d'aria.... Ahahahah! Ma forse è solo quello che voglio sentirmi dire... 
Sapere che è sincero con me... che non sono solo uno svago ma il suo Amore e lui il mio, come mi giura...


----------



## Skorpio (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma forse è solo quello che voglio sentirmi dire...


C'è pure gente che quel che vuol sentirsi dire lo chiede pure.

Esempio:

A: "Dimmi che mi ami da morire"

B: "Ti amo da morire"

A: "mi prendi per il culo?"

B: "no, ti ho detto quel che mi hai detto di dirti"

A: "appunto, mi hai preso per il culo"

B: "se lo dici tu.. ".


----------



## Skorpio (21 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi sa che vivi in una bolla bella grande. Auguri





Annina123 ha detto:


> Sono già uscita dalla bolla... mi chiedevo se fosse giusto...
> Grazie per gli auguri... credo


Ti sei iscritta oggi, e a quest'uomo hai già levato 6 mesi di vita.. :rotfl:

Non so se non vorrei essere nei panni di tuo marito, o del tuo amore extra.. :carneval:

Scherzo eh..?

Buonanotte..


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Mi sa che tu abbia ragione...
> Ma perché venire a rompermi i coglioni con tanta insistenza conoscendo tutta la storia... bho! Allora è davverp superficialità... ma a 40 anni e padre di 2 figli... mi sarei aspettata di più.....
> 
> Ultima domanda... e se trovasse qualcosa di meglio.... che lo rende Frlice per tutta la vita?


 a me ne è capitato uno di 55 vedi tu.
Non rischiano di perdere le loro certezza. Tutto sommato stanno bene così come sono. Hanno un loro equilibrio,perché rischiare di aver problemi e di perderlo?


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti sei iscritta oggi, e a quest'uomo hai già levato 6 mesi di vita.. :rotfl:
> 
> Non so se non vorrei essere nei panni di tuo marito, o del tuo amore extra.. :carneval:
> 
> ...


Dici che sono una rompicoglioni!? Eheheheh! Lo so.... ma non solo! Scusate ma ero in fissa con questa cosa.. parlare con voi mi ha aiutato tanto...

CMQ..... sto riflettendo su alcuni spunti:

1) La sua famiglia è più importante di me
Non necessariamente sua moglie. Ed è anche giusto... se dovessi pensare di uscire di casa e vedere meno i miei figli credo che non lo farei, sebbene lo ami

2) forse non dovrei farmo troppe seghe mentali sul futuro e provare a vedere come va

3) devo prima affrontare mille problemi a casa... forse posso rimandare la questione

4) non è detto che non ci tenga davvero a me

Sto pensando soprattutto al punto 1....

Se qualcuno.leggerà..mi farà piacere il suo parere.
Grazie e scusate il martellare!!!!


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> C'è pure gente che quel che vuol sentirsi dire lo chiede pure.
> 
> Esempio:
> 
> ...


Mmh....


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2017)

Lo conosci dal luglio di quale anno?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2017)

Comunque non ho mai capito è mai capirò chi dice "lo lascio libero" o "lo lascio andare".
Ma che altro si può fare? Non si può tenere nessuno.
Certo si possono attuare modalità manipolatorie, ricatti, tentativi di suicidio, mandare messaggi disperati o minacciosi.
Insomma ci si può anche dimostrare psicopatici, volendo, ma le persone stanno dove pensano di stare meno male. 
Magari gli altri esternamente possono pensare che è sono vigliaccheria o voler restare nella zona di comfort o addirittura di opportunismo o ipocrisia.
Ma ognuno sceglie valutando benissimo, a volte in poche ore, cosa gli garantisce di stare meglio.


----------



## Lostris (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> E si può riuscirci mantenendo un rispetto reciproco e per se stessi..?


...nì.

Ma è soggettivo.


----------



## Lostris (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Dici che sono una rompicoglioni!? Eheheheh! Lo so.... ma non solo! Scusate ma ero in fissa con questa cosa.. parlare con voi mi ha aiutato tanto...
> 
> CMQ..... sto riflettendo su alcuni spunti:
> 
> ...


1) ...sì. E vivadio. Davvero apprezzeresti un uomo che dimostra di non avere alcun senso di responsabilità verso i propri figli e ciò che ha costruito?
Cosi come la tua famiglia è più importante di lui.

2) le seghe mentali in generale non sono mai di aiuto. Si tende a costruirsi scenari ipotetici in testa senza agire.

3) direi. La "questione" sarebbe un pó più semplice se ti rilassassi sul tema "amore della vita".

4) Credo che, rispetto a quello che sente lui, conti di più come fa sentire te. La gente può amare in tanti modi... senza cercare il giusto o sbagliato in assoluto, c'è il giusto e sbagliato per ognuno.


----------



## JON (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Dici che sono una rompicoglioni!? Eheheheh! Lo so.... ma non solo! Scusate ma ero in fissa con questa cosa.. parlare con voi mi ha aiutato tanto...
> 
> CMQ..... sto riflettendo su alcuni spunti:
> 
> ...


Il mio parere è che il filo conduttore di tutte le tue attuali considerazioni sia palesemente condizionato dall'illusione che questa cosa abbia una celata possibilità di andare in porto.

1) Non è tanto che l'una è più importante dell'altra. Ti rendi conto anche tu che si tratta di buon senso e, purtroppo, di convenienza.

2) Togli il "forse"

3) Non sbaglieresti. Il rischio è quello per cui, se perdi lucidità, potresti creare danni di cui ti pentiresti principalmente per il fatto di non potervi porre più rimedio (qualcosa di simile già la trovi fresca di giornata, tipo la Eleanna)

4) Ci tiene a te, relativamente però alle condizioni imposte. Ti ricordo che lui è stato abbastanza esplicito, quindi ti inviterei a ridimensionare questo rapporto a quello che è, un prodotto di amanti. Tu preferiresti mettergli subito un paio di protesi, ma al momento non ha gambe per camminare.

A volte l'amore non può essere compiuto.


----------



## ologramma (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Dici che sono una rompicoglioni!? Eheheheh! Lo so.... ma non solo! Scusate ma ero in fissa con questa cosa.. parlare con voi mi ha aiutato tanto...
> 
> CMQ..... sto riflettendo su alcuni spunti:
> 
> ...


prima di tutto ben arrivata in questa valle di lacrime , mi sono letto tutto stamattina e trovo la tua situazione un po ingarbugliata e di non facile situazione .
Sei ancora giovane e piena di belle speranze quindi se la cosa va o andrebbe a buon fine ci può stare ma da come vedo il tuo amico  molto titubante   per via della sua famiglia che ha alle spalle non credo che sia la soluzione finale .
Il punto due può essere una soluzione , ti prendi anzi vi prendete tempo e vivete alla giornata .
Per il punto tre  prenditi tempo per la tua famiglia e di tutti i problemi che ne comporta anzi sai prendi per i capelli quel bell'imbusto di tuo marito e fagli capire che sta sbagliando nei tuoi confronti e verso i tuoi figli(Credo) e vedi se con le brutte capisce cosa si perde.
L'ultimo punto  due mesetti mi sembrano pochini o ho capito male perchè come me Brunetta ti chiede di quale anno
Finale dall'alto della mia esperienza di vita (me lo posso permettere) ti auguro che tutto si risolva in meglio ma mi sto ripetendo e non voglio essere scettico  ma nel tuo amico vedo una grande paraculagine  spero di sbagliarmi ma per una relazione senza impegni l'uomo dice questo ed altro come si dice di solito er raggiungere lo scopo si promette mari e monti ma la realtà è ben altro.
Auguri dai una carezza al tuo bimbo anzi bimbi e digli che hanno un altro nonnino che li pensa


----------



## ilnikko (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Dici che sono una rompicoglioni!? Eheheheh! Lo so.... ma non solo! Scusate ma ero in fissa con questa cosa.. parlare con voi mi ha aiutato tanto...
> 
> CMQ..... sto riflettendo su alcuni spunti:
> 
> ...


Punto 1 perdonami ma non ne sarei così sicuro, magari credi di amarlo...questo si. Personalmente non farei una classifica di importanza ma come ti hanno già detto tu e lui guardate la stessa cosa da due punti di vista differenti.

punto 2 non farlo, non è nelle tue corde e non è quello che vuoi realmente...pensaci.

punto 3 perfetto

punto 4 d'accordo, nelle ore che state insieme. Lui riesce a "scindere" tu no (io nemmeno...).


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Dici che sono una rompicoglioni!? Eheheheh! Lo so.... ma non solo! Scusate ma ero in fissa con questa cosa.. parlare con voi mi ha aiutato tanto...
> 
> CMQ..... sto riflettendo su alcuni spunti:
> 
> ...


che tu sia in fissa ci credo, non ti capaciti di come si sia tirato indietro dopo tante belle parole spese in intimità.
(Parti da qui) In quel momento era tutto così bello, perché rovinarlo, fermandoti e riportarti alla realtà.Fantasticare non costa nulla.

1)la sua famiglia è tutta importante, moglie compresa. Non hai la certezza di quello che lui ha detto.
Per quanto riguarda i figli mi sembra ovvio che se decidesse di fare il salto , farebbe da padre ai tuoi figli e non ai suoi.E mi sembra normale volere i propri.

2)non c'è futuro, con lui. È come è stato fino ad ora.Se te la senti puoi continuare come hai fatto finora. Sempre che lui ritorni nel caso lo cercassi.
3)cosa intendi per mille problemi a casa.
4)ci tiene a te, ma non come intendi tu.

Non devi continuare ad illuderti


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Fagli capire che lui deve crescere i tuoi figli e qualcun altro i suoi





Arcistufo ha detto:


> E il rimming è servito


:rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Io non voglio distruggere il suo mondo... ma farne parte... so che sembra impossibile... almeno in parte... ma esistono tante realtà ormai... non è come 60 anni fa...
> Ma, da uomini, aiutatemi a capire... l'Amore... gestito con i tempi giusti e le mosse corrette... non vale la pena per affrontare dei cambiamenti? Cos'è questa paura? Io so che se lo lasciasse lei, lui sarebbe pronto a ricominciare... ma quindi è solo non volersi assumere delle responsabilità? E perché sacrificarsi tanto per qlsa di falso in fondo...? Le donne sono davvero più forti e coraggiose?


Coraggio? Spingere una persona a sfasciare la famiglia me lo chiami coraggio?
Ma per favore...


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che tu sia in fissa ci credo, non ti capaciti di come si sia tirato indietro *dopo tante belle parole spese in intimità.*
> (Parti da qui) In quel momento era tutto così bello, perché rovinarlo, fermandoti e riportarti alla realtà.Fantasticare non costa nulla.
> 
> 1)la sua famiglia è tutta importante, moglie compresa. Non hai la certezza di quello che lui ha detto.
> ...


Ma tu sei proprio sicura che lui abbia speso tutte ste belle parole e razionale fatto che avrebbe lasciato la moglie? A me sembra che lei lo abbia martellato a sangue...


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> ...
> 1) non voglio costringerlo proprio a fare nulla e se mi dicesse che lo fa solo x me non sarei sollevata...
> 
> 2) intendevo da amanti... si può avere rispetto x se stessi e reciproco?
> ...


Ma quale astio? Semplicemente parlo come mangio. Certo che si può aver rispetto reciproco in un rapporto da amanti. E mi pare semplicemente folle che tu te lo chieda.


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma tu sei proprio sicura che lui abbia speso tutte ste belle parole e razionale fatto che avrebbe lasciato la moglie? A me sembra che lei lo abbia martellato a sangue...


Proprio no... ha fatto tutto lui... dall'amarmi al supplicarmi di dirgli di amarlo, cosa che ho fatto ben dopo di lui, al fatto che fossi la sua vita e la sua gioia, dall'aver scoperto cos'è l'amore, al fatto di ringraziare Dio per avermi incontrata... e tante altre cose...

Cmq libero di pensare come vuoi ma, se non credi a niente, perché commenti? :/


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma quale astio? Semplicemente parlo come mangio. Certo che si può aver rispetto reciproco in un rapporto da amanti. E mi pare semplicemente folle che tu te lo chieda.


Io stavo perdendo il rispetto x me stessa accettando questa situazione e pensavo che col tempo lo avrebbe perso anche lui...


----------



## Lostris (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Proprio no... ha fatto tutto lui... dall'amarmi *al supplicarmi di dirgli di amarlo,* cosa che ho fatto ben dopo di lui, al fatto che fossi la sua vita e la sua gioia, dall'aver scoperto cos'è l'amore, al fatto di ringraziare Dio per avermi incontrata... e tante altre cose...
> 
> Cmq libero di pensare come vuoi ma, se non credi a niente, perché commenti? :/


:unhappy:

Ma nemmeno negli Harmony....

.. non ti sembra che, parlando di persone equilibrate e adulte, una dimostrazione di slancio così disperato e totale dopo pochissimo tempo sia un filo troppo?


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma tu sei proprio sicura che lui abbia speso tutte ste belle parole e razionale fatto che avrebbe lasciato la moglie? A me sembra che lei lo abbia martellato a sangue...


lui ha detto quello che lei si aspettava, né più ne meno.


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Coraggio? Spingere una persona a sfasciare la famiglia me lo chiami coraggio?
> Ma per favore...


C'è cmq un livello di ipocrisia inquietante.... da un lato qui tutti hanno esperienze di amanti, o quasi, sembra una cosa normale più o meno gestibile in base alle situazioni etc. 
Tantissimi uomini sposati innamorati o no, alla prima o alla centesima esperienza... che dicono come si deve vivere una storia x' si sa come vanno queste cose, da che mondo e mondo... è sempre andata così...

Poi chiedi loro di uscire allo scoperto, o vuoi sapere come mai non mettono ordine nelle relazioni fittizie che si sonp creati a volte come gabbia, arrivando anche a pentirsene ormai da anziani, e la risposta è che tu sei una rovinafamiglie!!!

A parte che ribadisco non è quello che voglio, non per causa mia che la causa non sono! 

Ma soprattutto... se sei così legato a tua moglie/tuo marito e lo rispetti, semplicemente non lo tradisci! Usi le tue energie x sistemare le cose.
Se per te la famiglia è sacra, semplicemente la rispetti, non la metti a rischio per solleticare il tuo orgoglio.
Se vuoi essere un esempio x i tuoi figli... lo sei e basta! Non fingi di essere perfetto facendo tutt'altro dietro.

Se hai un amante ipotechi tutto... hai voglia a dare dello stronzo agli altri......!!!


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque non ho mai capito è mai capirò chi dice "lo lascio libero" o "lo lascio andare".
> Ma che altro si può fare? Non si può tenere nessuno.
> Certo si possono attuare modalità manipolatorie, ricatti, tentativi di suicidio, mandare messaggi disperati o minacciosi.
> Insomma ci si può anche dimostrare psicopatici, volendo, ma le persone stanno dove pensano di stare meno male.
> ...


Intendevo portando avanti la decisione di averlo lasciato.. senza tornare indietro


----------



## flower7700 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Non avevo fatto mai nulla del genere e nemmeno lui.
> 
> Ha detto fin da subito di Amarmi, mi ha dimostrato amore, affetto, vicinanza, passione, sostegno... insomma... tutto... e io, partita diffidente, ho finito per credergli e mi sono perdutamente innamorata di lui..
> 
> ...


Ciao. Ti ha riempita di bugie, fin da subito, voleva solo portati a letto. 
Quando tu hai affrontato la questione "lascerai la moglie un giorno?" lui si è rivelato il bugiardo che era ed ha subito messo in chiaro che non l'avrebbe mai fatto. 

Non sei tu che lo "lasci libero" ma è lui che ti ha "usata e poi mollata" ovviamente facendo in modo che fossi tu a lasciarlo perdere, così da passare per quello che "poverino ama te ma DEVE stare con la moglie". BALLE!!!!

Sparisci e vedi cosa succederà... non ti cercherà più o se lo farà sarà per riempirti ancora di bugie per portarti a letto di nuovo, fin che troverà un'altra con la quale farlo.

Non credere che sei la prima con il quale tradisce, l'avrà già fatto. Lo immagino dalla facilità con la quale ti ha detto che ti amava da subito... infallibile metodo testato per portare a letto una donna.


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> Ma nemmeno negli Harmony....
> 
> .. non ti sembra che, parlando di persone equilibrate e adulte, una dimostrazione di slancio così disperato e totale dopo pochissimo tempo sia un filo troppo?


Quindi? Vuol dire che è squilibrato?
Non era nemmeno necessario uno slancio così... io gli ho sempre detto che non ero sicura che mi amasse e lui ci stava male... perché diceva si essere mio e di cercare di dimostrarlo in ogni modo... 
Non sono proprio fuori dal mondo...


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> C'è cmq un livello di ipocrisia inquietante.... da un lato qui tutti hanno esperienze di amanti, o quasi, sembra una cosa normale più o meno gestibile in base alle situazioni etc.
> Tantissimi uomini sposati innamorati o no, alla prima o alla centesima esperienza... che dicono come si deve vivere una storia x' si sa come vanno queste cose, da che mondo e mondo... è sempre andata così...
> 
> Poi chiedi loro di uscire allo scoperto, o vuoi sapere come mai non mettono ordine nelle relazioni fittizie che si sonp creati a volte come gabbia, arrivando anche a pentirsene ormai da anziani, e la risposta è che tu sei una rovinafamiglie!!!
> ...


 Annina, voleva uscire dalla routine, vivere una bella parentesi. Tutta la manfrina è una sceneggiatura creata per fare atmosfera


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ciao. Ti ha riempita di bugie, fin da subito, voleva solo portati a letto.
> Quando tu hai affrontato la questione "lascerai la moglie un giorno?" lui si è rivelato il bugiardo che era ed ha subito messo in chiaro che non l'avrebbe mai fatto.
> 
> Non sei tu che lo "lasci libero" ma è lui che ti ha "usata e poi mollata" ovviamente facendo in modo che fossi tu a lasciarlo perdere, così da passare per quello che "poverino ama te ma DEVE stare con la moglie". BALLE!!!!
> ...


Se fosse così avrei sbagliato su tutta la linea.... voglio credere che sia davvero la prima volta e che cmq non possa essere un mostro calcolatore come lo dipingi tu.... a me sembrava sincero su tante cose... 
Se fosse così sarebbe una cosa oscena in senso lato...


----------



## flower7700 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> È quello che dice lui... mi chiede *piangendo* di amarlo per quello che è... che quando è con me si dà al 100% e mi chiede che mi basti... ma questo è Amore? Mi chiedo anche io come mai non riesca.... avrei solo da guadagnare secondo lo psicologo....


Patetico. Manipolazione pura. Passa da vittima poverino. Poi dopo che tu lo "hai amato" torna dalla moglie bello felice.


----------



## Foglia (21 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Per me dipende dalla mole. Oltretutto se hai qualcosa di così solido e bello perché buttargli roba addosso? Non difendere la coppia dalle rotture di coglioni esterne per me è un peccato mortale. Forse il più grave.


Beh. Semplicemente perché la coppia non vive in un mondo a se' stante, ma vive in questo mondo. Quindi la vedo dura, sul preservarla da bollette, assemblee di condominio, problemi di scuola dei figli, infiltrazioni in casa, il cugino di trentesimo grado che insiste a che tu vada al battesimo del figlio che manco vedrai mai più nella vita etc etc.

Non sono cose da cui la coppia  "va difesa" (da parte di chi, poi???). Ovvero, magari alcune si può evitarle di comune accordo, ma non è che viviamo indenni da certe rotture. E se si vive insieme, giocoforza che le si condivida. Quindi e' difficile, per me, vedere una responsabilità da mancata  "difesa" da queste cose.

Poi dipende.

Se uno dei due piazza la suocera in casa dell'altro capisco.

Se (come e' capitato a me) uno dei due impone sistematicamente all'altro che una gran parte delle vacanze  (pure quando si è liberi dai figli) debba essere passato nella casa di famiglia assieme al parentado fino al quarto grado.... Diciamo che non vedi l'ora di tornare al lavoro. 

E via dicendo.


----------



## flower7700 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma perché venire a rompermi i coglioni con tanta insistenza conoscendo tutta la storia... bho! Allora è davverp superficialità... ma a 40 anni e padre di 2 figli... mi sarei aspettata di più.....


Ti ha rotto i coglioni perché non sei la prima alla quale fa questa cosa, e conosce le regole, ci gioca. Tu ci sei cascata! Tu eri in buona fede e ti credevi... lui partiva già bugiardo e con lo scopo di usarti e basta. 
Per questo motivo dice subito che non lascerà la moglie, tanto via tu... qua la prossima.


----------



## Foglia (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Io ci ho pensato... e credo che, riuscendo a garantire la presenza di entrambi i genitori, anche per i bimbi sia meglio una separazione... la tensione infatti la percepiscono cmq....


Non sapendo come sono i rapporti a casa tua, questa e' una cosa che devi valutare tu.

Io parlavo di un altro tipo di cautela, che è quello di non fare compartecipare i figli rispetto ad una frequentazione  "fresca". Ma anche ove tu conoscessi l'amante da anni  (e fossi ragionevolmente convinta della concretezza della vostra storia) eviterei, con figli reduci da una separazione, di portarmi costui in casa.

Sul discorso dell'amore  (che per me è ammmorrre la più parte delle volte) mi sembra strano che tu non abbia trovato qui dentro riscontri simili al tuo: invero a me pare uno dei più classici motivi di scontento tra amanti. Vera e' una cosa: la tua situazione capita più spesso quando uno dei due è single, e l'altro gli fa nutrire false speranze al fine di tenerlo buono. Poi invece quando si accorge che l'altro vuole arrivare al dunque fa marcia indietro. Il tuo caso e' più particolare in quanto pure tu sei sposata: probabilmente non si aspettava neanche di trovarsi a questo punto.


----------



## MariLea (21 Ottobre 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ti ha rotto i coglioni perché non sei la prima alla quale fa questa cosa, e conosce le regole, ci gioca. Tu ci sei cascata! Tu eri in buona fede e ti credevi... lui partiva già bugiardo e con lo scopo di usarti e basta.
> Per questo motivo dice subito che non lascerà la moglie, tanto via tu... qua la prossima.


Quelli che amano il prossimo e avanti un altro/a


----------



## Foglia (21 Ottobre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Quelli che amano il prossimo e avanti un altro/a


Si.

C'è da dire una cosa, che non capisco  (forse anche in quanto non mi ci sono mai trovata). Ed è cosa possa passare per la testa a chi si illude di chissà quale storia d'amore con uno o una impegnato. Mi sfugge: perché già un rapporto che parte con la premessa di darsi le briciole non è un rapporto che può fare immaginare chissà cosa. Una volta al mare ho trovato una signora un po' infrattata, in disparte, al telefono guardinga. Aveva pure una certa età, quindi era tutt'altro che la giovinetta ingenua. Si stava giustificando con l'amante per il fatto di non poterlo chiamare in ogni momento, perché il marito era sempre presente, e dicendogli  "mai più per così tanto tempo separati...." 

Chiedo scusa a chi ci e' passato ma.... Mi veniva da ridere.

E allora la mia riflessione cade sulle aspettative che nascono dai rapporti. Se io conosco uno, diciamo anche libero, noto per essere single impenitente, poi non posso pretendere che qualche scopata random possa avere cambiato le sue prospettive di vita. Potrebbe anche succedere ma...  Con che percentuale? L'uno per cento? E allora come faccio anche solo a nutrire aspettative che sono false al 99%?

O a dipendere dalle decisioni di uno impegnato? Cioè va bene tutto, va bene affezionarsi a una persona, va bene stimarla.... Ma da qui ad aspettarsi cose assai improbabili in partenza.... 

Non critico. E' solo proprio che non capisco.


----------



## flower7700 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Se fosse così avrei sbagliato su tutta la linea.... voglio credere che sia davvero la prima volta e che cmq non possa essere un mostro calcolatore come lo dipingi tu.... a me *sembrava sincero* su tante cose...
> Se fosse così sarebbe una cosa oscena in senso lato...


Io ho passato 2 anni a credere a un bugiardo SINCERO ... e lo sembrava giuro! Avrei messo la mano sul fuoco sulla sua sincerità... ma era una sincerità costruita ad arte, sapendo quello che doveva dire per mantenermi "al caldo". 
Al contrario di te, io non ho mai chiesto nulla sulle sue intenzioni, ma lui me le ha fatte intuire molte volte... tranne sparire in modo assurdo un mese fa, ma questa è un'altra storia. Magari vai a leggerla così capisci cosa intendo :singleeye:


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Ottobre 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ciao. Ti ha riempita di bugie, fin da subito, voleva solo portati a letto.
> Quando tu hai affrontato la questione "lascerai la moglie un giorno?" lui si è rivelato il bugiardo che era ed ha subito messo in chiaro che non l'avrebbe mai fatto.
> 
> Non sei tu che lo "lasci libero" ma è lui che ti ha "usata e poi mollata" ovviamente facendo in modo che fossi tu a lasciarlo perdere, così da passare per quello che "poverino ama te ma DEVE stare con la moglie". BALLE!!!!
> ...


Poi conosciuto su internette


----------



## Foglia (21 Ottobre 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Io ho passato 2 anni a credere a un bugiardo SINCERO ... e lo sembrava giuro! Avrei messo la mano sul fuoco sulla sua sincerità... ma era una sincerità costruita ad arte, sapendo quello che doveva dire per mantenermi "al caldo".
> Al contrario di te, io non ho mai chiesto nulla sulle sue intenzioni, ma lui me le ha fatte intuire molte volte... tranne sparire in modo assurdo un mese fa, ma questa è un'altra storia. Magari vai a leggerla così capisci cosa intendo :singleeye:


Diciamo che però ci hai messo anche del tuo, per rendere credibili le sue bugie.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Se fosse così avrei sbagliato su tutta la linea.... voglio credere che sia davvero la prima volta e che cmq non possa essere un mostro calcolatore come lo dipingi tu.... a me sembrava sincero su tante cose...
> Se fosse così sarebbe una cosa oscena in senso lato...


Ma no.
I bambini quando giocano sono davvero in quel momento lo zombi o il leone o Zorro.
Lui era davvero l'uomo innamorato.
E in quel gioco tu la donna innamorata.
Però poi si torna a casa e lo zombi, il leone e Zorro restano ai giardinetti.
Come gli amori estivi in vacanza.
Ma come puoi pensare davvero TU, lascia stare lui, di buttare via tutto per uno che conosci (si fa per dire) da tre mesi?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Diciamo che però ci hai messo anche del tuo, per rendere credibili le sue bugie.


Quoto


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no.
> I bambini quando giocano sono davvero in quel momento lo zombi o il leone o Zorro.
> Lui era davvero l'uomo innamorato.
> E in quel gioco tu la donna innamorata.
> ...


L'esempio dei giochi credo sia calzante...
Ma tieni presente che lui ha sempre sottolineato, senza che io avessi nemmeno dubbi... che non si trattava di una cotta estiva ma di una storia seria e che non si trattasse mai e poi mai di solo sesso ma di Amore... forse era la sua giustificazione per se stesso... per sentirsi in pace con la sua coscienza.  In questo senso sarebbe stato anche sincero mentendo per primo a se stesso...

Ps: lui non c'entra nulla con la mia separazione!!!


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si.
> 
> C'è da dire una cosa, che non capisco  (forse anche in quanto non mi ci sono mai trovata). Ed è cosa possa passare per la testa a chi si illude di chissà quale storia d'amore con uno o una impegnato. Mi sfugge: perché già un rapporto che parte con la premessa di darsi le briciole non è un rapporto che può fare immaginare chissà cosa. Una volta al mare ho trovato una signora un po' infrattata, in disparte, al telefono guardinga. Aveva pure una certa età, quindi era tutt'altro che la giovinetta ingenua. Si stava giustificando con l'amante per il fatto di non poterlo chiamare in ogni momento, perché il marito era sempre presente, e dicendogli  "mai più per così tanto tempo separati...."
> 
> ...


Non stiamo parlando di scopate random... lui per me c'era sempre.. anche in alcuni momenti difficili... mi ha dimostrato tutto quando era con me... e quando nom era con me mi scriveva sempre, telefonate fiume, salti mortali per vederci spessissimo... insomma.... col cuore ci credi....


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Non stiamo parlando di scopate random... lui per me c'era sempre.. anche in alcuni momenti difficili... mi ha dimostrato tutto quando era con me... e quando nom era con me mi scriveva sempre, telefonate fiume, salti mortali per vederci spessissimo... insomma.... col cuore ci credi....


Ma allora continuate così e accontentatevi. Non alzate l’asticella.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Non stiamo parlando di scopate random... lui per me c'era sempre.. anche in alcuni momenti difficili... mi ha dimostrato tutto quando era con me... e quando nom era con me mi scriveva sempre, telefonate fiume, salti mortali per vederci spessissimo... insomma.... col cuore ci credi....


stai parlando di una cosa accaduta a luglio,  ti rendi conto quanto poco tempo. Era preso si è disponibile, Vorrei vedere se si fosse comportato diversamente se eravamo qui a  parlarne. È stato carinissimo, ma vi eravate appena conosciuti. Proietta nel lungo periodo, non so se sarebbe così disponibile a lungo andare.


----------



## Lostris (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Quindi? Vuol dire che è squilibrato?
> Non era nemmeno necessario uno slancio così...* io gli ho sempre detto che non ero sicura che mi amasse *e lui ci stava male... perché diceva si essere mio e di cercare di dimostrarlo in ogni modo...
> Non sono proprio fuori dal mondo...


Vedi, si possono chiedere cose anche senza fare domande... 

Io dico che una cosa così in questi tempi e nella vostra situazione fa nascere perplessità.
non so se lui sia squilibrato, bugiardo o confuso.

Qui c'è solo la tua prospettiva.
l'attaccamento che hai sviluppato e tutte le conferme che hai chiesto sono sicuramente indice di un tuo grande bisogno alla luce del quale probabilmente hai distorto la lettura di certi elementi.


----------



## JON (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Non stiamo parlando di scopate random... lui per me c'era sempre.. anche in alcuni momenti difficili... mi ha dimostrato tutto quando era con me... e quando nom era con me mi scriveva sempre, telefonate fiume, salti mortali per vederci spessissimo... insomma.... *col cuore ci credi*....


Eh, solo con quello però.
Comprendo che tutto questo comprenda una grossa dose di coinvolgimento emotivo, ma poi? Nei fatti?

Scusa ma tu precisamente a cosa aspireresti? Quale sarebbe per te la soluzione ideale?


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Vedi, si possono chiedere cose anche senza fare domande...
> 
> Io dico che una cosa così in questi tempi e nella vostra situazione fa nascere perplessità.
> non so se lui sia squilibrato, bugiardo o confuso.
> ...


Ma è la signora che si fa i film in testa. Lui è stato chiaro non vuole perdere la quotidianità dei figli e per questo “sopporta” anche la moglie che non stima..... ma che chiava( mio parere).


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Eh, solo con quello però.
> Comprendo che tutto questo comprenda una grossa dose di coinvolgimento emotivo, ma poi? Nei fatti?
> 
> Scusa ma tu precisamente a cosa aspireresti? Quale sarebbe per te la soluzione ideale?


Il massimo: marito con valigine  sul pianerottolo e vivere con l’ammore e i propri figli....i figli dell’ammore Solite visite da padre separato o no?


----------



## Lostris (21 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma è la signora che si fa i film in testa. Lui è stato chiaro non vuole perdere la quotidianità dei figli e per questo “sopporta” anche la moglie che non stima..... ma che chiava( mio parere).


Un altro modo per dire più o meno le stesse cose


----------



## JON (21 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma è la signora che si fa i film in testa. *Lui è stato chiaro non vuole perdere la quotidianità dei figli e per questo “sopporta” anche la moglie *che non stima..... ma che chiava( mio parere).


Questa secondo me è una, se non l'unica, cosa certa che traspare dal manage disordinato di questa storia.


----------



## JON (21 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il massimo: marito con valigine  sul pianerottolo e vivere con l’ammore e i propri figli....i figli dell’ammore Solite visite da padre separato o no?


Sicuramente si. Questa però sarebbe la parte bella. Manca l'altra parte. Provi tu ad ipotizzare?


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Questa secondo me è una, se non l'unica, cosa certa che traspare dal manage disordinato di questa storia.


A questo punto la signora manda via il marito, l’ammore si organizza con famiglie parallele una botta di qua una di la e vissero felici e contenti


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Eh, solo con quello però.
> Comprendo che tutto questo comprenda una grossa dose di coinvolgimento emotivo, ma poi? Nei fatti?
> 
> Scusa ma tu precisamente a cosa aspireresti? Quale sarebbe per te la soluzione ideale?


Hai fatto un'ottima domanda.
Non lo so nemmeno io...
Mi è stato utilissimo leggere i vostri commenti, sto facendo chiarezza anche io dentro di me.
Probabilmente vorrei solo la certezza di contare davvero per lui perché ci sono storie orribili e non vorrei essere solo un passatempo.
Forse devo prendere quello che lui può dare e quello che posso dargli io, perché anche io non posso dargli tutto ora come ora.
Non esiste una soluzione ideale.. non ora almeno.
Proverò a parlargli e a vedere cosa sente di fare anche lui.
Sono molto più serena dopo essermi confrontata qui.


----------



## JON (21 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> A questo punto la signora manda via il marito, l’ammore si organizza con famiglie parallele *una botta di qua una di la* e vissero felici e contenti


Ci vuole pure un po' di fisico.


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma allora continuate così e accontentatevi. Non alzate l’asticella.


È quello su cui sto riflettendo...


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Ci vuole pure un po' di fisico.


la botta di la una volta ogni tanto, tanto per tenere insieme,  ciò che gli preme è stare con i figli


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il massimo: marito con valigine  sul pianerottolo e vivere con l’ammore e i propri figli....i figli dell’ammore Solite visite da padre separato o no?


Assolutamente non è così.
Non lo allontanerei mai dai suoi figli. E nemmeno mio marito dai nostri.
E basta con sto ammore.
Dovevo fare chiarezza anche io e i vostri commenti mi stanno aiutando molto.


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma è la signora che si fa i film in testa. Lui è stato chiaro non vuole perdere la quotidianità dei figli e per questo “sopporta” anche la moglie che non stima..... ma che chiava( mio parere).


Cercavo di mettere insieme la mia idea dell'Amore e la situazione che stiamo vivendo.
Non sono proprio film... anche lui ha pensato a tante cose ma la situazione è questa e non si cambia. Almeno non ora.
E probabilmente è giusto così.


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Assolutamente non è così.
> Non lo allontanerei mai dai suoi figli. E nemmeno mio marito dai nostri.
> E basta con sto ammore.
> Dovevo fare chiarezza anche io e i vostri commenti mi stanno aiutando molto.


Tu sicuramente non lo allontaneresti, la moglie? Che fa sottostà alla famiglia allargata? Fai i conti senza l’oste: svegliaaaaaaaa


----------



## JON (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Hai fatto un'ottima domanda.
> Non lo so nemmeno io...
> Mi è stato utilissimo leggere i vostri commenti, sto facendo chiarezza anche io dentro di me.
> Probabilmente vorrei solo la certezza di contare davvero per lui perché ci sono storie orribili e non vorrei essere solo un passatempo.
> ...


Mi fa piacere che tu abbia ritrovato una stabilità emotiva che ti consente di non essere precipitosa.

Posso dirti che più alte sono le tue aspettative più si fa grande il rischio di delusione.

Anche se è di amore che stiamo parlando, ti tocca avere comunque un approccio pragmatico e obiettivo sulla situazione. Se vuoi ristrutturarti avresti dei passi da compiere uno ad uno e senza che gli uni influenzino gli altri.

Ad esempio, dirada le nebbie e focalizzati su tuo marito. Lui sarebbe il primo bersaglio. Ipoteticamente il primo passo sarebbe la vostra separazione. In questo che l'altro ci tenga o meno a te è un discorso a parte.


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Sicuramente si. Questa però sarebbe la parte bella. Manca l'altra parte. Provi tu ad ipotizzare?


Sicuramente no invece.


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere che tu abbia ritrovato una stabilità emotiva che ti consente di non essere precipitosa.
> 
> Posso dirti che più alte sono le tue aspettative più si fa grande il rischio di delusione.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## JON (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te.


Puoi spiegare come stanno le cose con tuo marito?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> C'è cmq un livello di ipocrisia inquietante.... da un lato qui tutti hanno esperienze di amanti, o quasi, sembra una cosa normale più o meno gestibile in base alle situazioni etc.
> Tantissimi uomini sposati innamorati o no, alla prima o alla centesima esperienza... che dicono come si deve vivere una storia x' si sa come vanno queste cose, da che mondo e mondo... è sempre andata così...
> 
> Poi chiedi loro di uscire allo scoperto, o vuoi sapere come mai non mettono ordine nelle relazioni fittizie che si sonp creati a volte come gabbia, arrivando anche a pentirsene ormai da anziani, e la risposta è che tu sei una rovinafamiglie!!!
> ...


Se hsi un.amante è perché magari volevi un'amante 
E comunque eroico è chi mantiene in piedi l'edificio anche a costo di rinunciare alla nuova fiamma.
Non di certo chi lo butta giù.


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Se hsi un.amante è perché magari volevi un'amante
> E comunque eroico è chi mantiene in piedi l'edificio anche a costo di rinunciare alla nuova fiamma.
> Non di certo chi lo butta giù.


Del suo edificio ci sono solo le macerie, è l’edificio dell’altro che barcolla ma non crolla.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Del suo edificio ci sono solo le macerie, è l’edificio dell’altro che barcolla ma non crolla.


Infatti, lui fa quello che deve fare. Sarebbe vile se abbattesse la famiglia per seguire i suoi impulsi.


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Infatti, lui fa quello che deve fare. Sarebbe vile se abbattesse la famiglia per seguire i suoi impulsi.


Ma se io fossi la moglie, preferirei la possibilità di avere qlno che mi ami e mi stimi davvero. Solo questo. 
Che non debba distruggere la famiglia è ovvio, tantomeno per quelli che definisci impulsi.


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> la botta di la una volta ogni tanto, tanto per tenere insieme,  ciò che gli preme è stare con i figli


È così impossibile pensare che Ami i suoi figli e ami anche me ma che loro siano naturalmente più importanti?


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Tu sicuramente non lo allontaneresti, la moglie? Che fa sottostà alla famiglia allargata? Fai i conti senza l’oste: svegliaaaaaaaa


Io penso a mio marito, ai miei figli, ai suoi e a lui... alla moglie penserà meglio lui no? Siamo in 2, decidiamo in 2. 
La moglie avrà anche qualche responsabilità in questa storia! E non sarò io a stabilirle. Ma è un dato di fatto.
Se vuoi penso anche alla tua relazione e a quella del tuo vicino di casa...


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2017)

Ragazzi scusate, ma avete mai letto in mezza frase un punto di vista che fosse diverso dal suo? Con tutto il rispetto l'amica nostra è in una fase di egoismo assoluto. Che ci può anche stare. Ma la visione di insieme non le interessa proprio


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Puoi spiegare come stanno le cose con tuo marito?


Mio marito è come se mi avesse lasciato da anni. Non più una carezza, un gesto di affetto, un sorriso... nulla.
Io ho provato in questi anni a cambiare le cose, in tutti i modi che conosco e conoscevo, ma ho sempre trovato il nulla. 
Quello che gli ho detto fin da quando ci siamo conosciuti è che posso accettare tutto ma non l'indifferenza... quella mi uccide... e invece è quello che ho ottenuto.
Io do davvero tutto quello che ho in un rapporto, con entusiasmo.  Non riesco più a fingere che sia tutto a posto ed il.primo infelice, sono sicura, è lui! 
Non voglio che i nostri figli prendano esempio dal nostro rapporto per porre le basi dei loro rapporti futuri.
Mia madre ha sempre sofferto a causa dei suoi genitori che stavano insieme solo per i figli, e non è che volassero piatti. Semplicemente una mamma ed un papà felici sono diversi da genitori frustrati e tristi.
La vita è piena di difficoltà, lo so benissimo, ed e per questo che va vissuta rispettandola, noi che possiamo.
I sacrifici sono importanti ma le decisioni vanno prese o non prese non per paura. Io credo questo.
Al 99% il mio matrimonio finirà ma sono sicura che sarà un bene per tutti noi e che lavoreremo sempre per dare ai nostri bimbi tutto l'amore e la gioia che meritano perché sono più importanti di ogni cosa.
Io non vorrei mai ad esempio che mia madre sacrificasse la sua felicità per me! Se possiamo costruire qlsa entrambe, abbiamo il dovere di farlo. Altri 40 o 50 anni con la persona sbagliata come la vedete?
La penso così.


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ragazzi scusate, ma avete mai letto in mezza frase un punto di vista che fosse diverso dal suo? Con tutto il rispetto l'amica nostra è in una fase di egoismo assoluto. Che ci può anche stare. Ma la visione di insieme non le interessa proprio


Mi spieghi meglio perché?
Non capisco...
Tra l'altro ho cambiato punto di vista da ieri... mah!
Non ti conosco ma mi sembri quello nelle comitive di turisti che dice "seguite me con l'ombrello"... ti seguo anche ma almeno argomenta...

Ho letto peraltro pareri diversi e non tutti uguali al tuo... magari siamo tutti scemi... può anche essere...

Illuminami una volta per tutte su quale sia la visione di insieme corretta alla quale non arrivo e magari indicami la via...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Mio marito è come se mi avesse lasciato da anni. Non più una carezza, un gesto di affetto, un sorriso... nulla.
> Io ho provato in questi anni a cambiare le cose, in tutti i modi che conosco e conoscevo, ma ho sempre trovato il nulla.
> Quello che gli ho detto fin da quando ci siamo conosciuti è che posso accettare tutto ma non l'indifferenza... quella mi uccide... e invece è quello che ho ottenuto.
> Io do davvero tutto quello che ho in un rapporto, con entusiasmo.  Non riesco più a fingere che sia tutto a posto ed il.primo *infelice*, sono sicura, è lui!
> ...


Felicità è un bicchiere di vino con un panino, la felicità...

Sei rimasta bambina dentro, pensi che la vita sia un giocattolo, che se le rompi poi si ricompra.
O una canzonetta di Al Bano e Romina.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Mi spieghi meglio perché?
> Non capisco...
> Tra l'altro ho cambiato punto di vista da ieri... mah!
> Non ti conosco ma mi sembri quello nelle comitive di turisti che dice "seguite me con l'ombrello"... ti seguo anche ma almeno argomenta...
> ...


Allora, A parte il fatto che non è detto che chiunque scriva sul tuo caso scriva per te. Secondo poi, che consigli ti deve dare uno? La tua storia la conosci tu. Mi sei sicuramente stata molto utile perché ci sono alcune risposte completamente folli che ti sono state date da traumatizzati di fresco che lasciano il tempo che trovano. E qualificano pesantemente Chi ti ha dato quelle risposte. Comunque c'è poco da dire, a me sembri una persona estremamente superficiale che ha masticato un tot di merda con il tuo futuro ex marito e se la deve rifare con l'amante. Che Poveraccio sta finendo stritolato dalle rotture di coglioni presenti e future. Ora, se il problema fosse che non riesci a rompere con l'amante pure pure, quello che mi passa da quello che scrivi, poi magari mi sbaglio, è una fortissima volontà manipolatoria perché per forza devi avere quello che vuoi. Per cui non lasci, Ma lo devi per forza incasellare in una storia di tipo coppia bis, lascia stare che dici di aver cambiato opinione, probabilmente ad oggi sei pure disposta ad aspettare un po' di tempo, ma sicuramente tempo un mese ritorni alla carica nella stessa identica modalità.
L'immagine che mi trasmetti è di una ragazzina capricciosa convinta che, siccome i capricci dei grandi si chiamano esigenze, tutti devono stare zitti e buoni al posto che tu gli dai. La retorica del Maschi contro femmine fa il resto.
Ti assicuro che è detto senza astio, anche perché di storie di passaggio come la tua ne ho lette a scatafascio.


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> prima di tutto ben arrivata in questa valle di lacrime , mi sono letto tutto stamattina e trovo la tua situazione un po ingarbugliata e di non facile situazione .
> Sei ancora giovane e piena di belle speranze quindi se la cosa va o andrebbe a buon fine ci può stare ma da come vedo il tuo amico  molto titubante   per via della sua famiglia che ha alle spalle non credo che sia la soluzione finale .
> Il punto due può essere una soluzione , ti prendi anzi vi prendete tempo e vivete alla giornata .
> Per il punto tre  prenditi tempo per la tua famiglia e di tutti i problemi che ne comporta anzi sai prendi per i capelli quel bell'imbusto di tuo marito e fagli capire che sta sbagliando nei tuoi confronti e verso i tuoi figli(Credo) e vedi se con le brutte capisce cosa si perde.
> ...


Ciao [MENTION=4355]ologramma[/MENTION]...
Grazie per come hai affrontato la questione, te ne sono grata. 
Cmq da quando ho scritto qui ho pensato a tante cose... e sicuramente non esiste uno sbocco per questo amore... sempre che si tratti di questo.
Ora bisogna capire se chiudere definitivamente oppure no.

Mio marito... preso per i capelli ma ormai credo sia tardi e non ne sono orgogliosa... ma so guardare in faccia alla realtà... magari ci metto un po'...

Grazie delle tue parole. 
Un abbraccio!


----------



## JON (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Mio marito è come se mi avesse lasciato da anni. Non più una carezza, un gesto di affetto, un sorriso... nulla.
> Io ho provato in questi anni a cambiare le cose, in tutti i modi che conosco e conoscevo, ma ho sempre trovato il nulla.
> Quello che gli ho detto fin da quando ci siamo conosciuti è che posso accettare tutto ma non l'indifferenza... quella mi uccide... e invece è quello che ho ottenuto.
> Io do davvero tutto quello che ho in un rapporto, con entusiasmo.  Non riesco più a fingere che sia tutto a posto ed il.primo infelice, sono sicura, è lui!
> ...


Con queste premesse il futuro di certo non si prospetta roseo. Se consideri che i figli diventeranno grandi e se ne andranno, resterà un deserto peggiore di quello odierno. 

Intanto va detto che, date queste tue riflessioni, tu e il tuo amante vi trovate proprio su due piani differenti. Lui di lasciare la moglie non gliene passa proprio, più o meno. Al contrario di te, che sei sicuramente più determinata. Questo a maggior ragione è il motivo per cui, se devi fare quanto nelle tue intenzioni, devi procedere a comparti. Infatti l'idea che tutto si realizzi secondo il tuo vedere è alquanto improbabile. Sai benissimo che il rischio di restare delusa è molto alto. Non puoi permettere che  tutti i tuoi desideri siano condizionati da un unico filo conduttore quale è l'amore per il tuo amante. Tra l'altro visti i tempi è un amore ancora tutto da vedere.


----------



## ilnikko (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Mio marito è come se mi avesse lasciato da anni. Non più una carezza, un gesto di affetto, un sorriso... nulla.
> Io ho provato in questi anni a cambiare le cose, in tutti i modi che conosco e conoscevo, ma ho sempre trovato il nulla.
> Quello che gli ho detto fin da quando ci siamo conosciuti è che posso accettare tutto ma non l'indifferenza... quella mi uccide... e invece è quello che ho ottenuto.
> Io do davvero tutto quello che ho in un rapporto, con entusiasmo.  Non riesco più a fingere che sia tutto a posto ed il.primo infelice, sono sicura, è lui!
> ...


Sono d'accordo. Alla fine cerchiamo tutti piu' o meno la stessa cosa, pure quelli che commentano in maniera fredda e assolutista...anzi soprattutto quelli. La vita è una sola ed è tua, e da quanto vedo sai cosa vuoi. E basta con 'sta cazzata che per fare le brave persone bisogna scarificarsi la vita con un perfetto estraneo in nome del bene dei figli, che si puo' essere bravi genitori pure da separati se ci si comporta da adulti.
Tornando al contapalle...scusa ma questo è e lo sai pure tu (lascia perdere cosa ti diceva, chi ti ama non ti dice "vorrei che tu fossi qui" ma si presenta in carne ed ossa) mollalo e stacca la spina almeno per un po', vedi cosa succede.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Allora, A parte il fatto che non è detto che chiunque scriva sul tuo caso scriva per te. Secondo poi, che consigli ti deve dare uno? La tua storia la conosci tu. Mi sei sicuramente stata molto utile perché ci sono alcune risposte completamente folli che ti sono state date da traumatizzati di fresco che lasciano il tempo che trovano. E qualificano pesantemente Chi ti ha dato quelle risposte. Comunque c'è poco da dire, a me sembri una persona estremamente superficiale che ha masticato un tot di merda con il tuo futuro ex marito e se la deve rifare con l'amante. Che Poveraccio sta finendo stritolato dalle rotture di coglioni presenti e future. Ora, se il problema fosse che non riesci a rompere con l'amante pure pure, quello che mi passa da quello che scrivi, poi magari mi sbaglio, è una fortissima volontà manipolatoria perché per forza devi avere quello che vuoi. Per cui non lasci, Ma lo devi per forza incasellare in una storia di tipo coppia bis, lascia stare che dici di aver cambiato opinione, probabilmente ad oggi sei pure disposta ad aspettare un po' di tempo, ma sicuramente tempo un mese ritorni alla carica nella stessa identica modalità.
> L'immagine che mi trasmetti è di una ragazzina capricciosa convinta che, siccome i capricci dei grandi si chiamano esigenze, tutti devono stare zitti e buoni al posto che tu gli dai. La retorica del Maschi contro femmine fa il resto.
> Ti assicuro che è detto senza astio, anche perché di storie di passaggio come la tua ne ho lette a scatafascio.


Leggo e rileggo e non mi ci ritrovo... poi leggo qlche conversazione iniziata da te e mi rendo conto che siamo su pianeti diversi
..
Quali sono le risposte folli che ti aiutano a giudicare meglio gli altri utenti, se posso? 

A me sembra che tu ritenga di avere la chiave in mano, ti circondi di rapporti di merda sentendoti quasi orgoglioso e voglia convincere che tutto ciò che hai attorno sia merda come quella dove sguazzi tu...
Ma ovviamente anche io posso sbagliarmi
.. essendo poi superficiale ne ho più possibilità di te che sei profondo come una fossa biologica.

Il.poveretto stritolato poi dalle mie rotture di coglioni non si può sentire...!
Innanzitutto non è un martire e non ho mai manipolato nè costretto nessuno a fare nulla! Se poi tu solo a sentir parlare di sentimenti ti riempi di bolle... soffermati a capire perché. 

Poi parli tu di retorica!!!! La retorica trita e ritrita dei rapporti extraconiugali è il tuo mantra! 
Avrai tanta esperienza nel tuo campo ma le donne che ci cascano con te... avranno tutte più o meno lo stesso standard da come parli. Le donne che conosco io sono varie e non sono incasellabili nella tua bacheca.

Posso aver sbagliato tutto ma sono qui a farmi domande e mettermi in discussione.. non cerco applausi dai compagni di merende che mi dicano "grande! Avanti così che sei figo e hai capito come gira il mondo!"


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Felicità è un bicchiere di vino con un panino, la felicità...
> 
> Sei rimasta bambina dentro, pensi che la vita sia un giocattolo, che se le rompi poi si ricompra.
> O una canzonetta di Al Bano e Romina.


Quindi l'Amore non esiste, se mai esiste l'ammore che voi tutti sapete smascherare essendo i più furbi;

La felicità nemmeno esiste, non sia mai. Nemmeno tentare di perseguirla.

Cosa rimane? Soldi, sesso... altro?

Io non compro niente. Cerco di costruire ma questo genera astio in 2 o 3 di voi già arresi alle logiche della vita dettate da voi, almeno mi pare.


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Con queste premesse il futuro di certo non si prospetta roseo. Se consideri che i figli diventeranno grandi e se ne andranno, resterà un deserto peggiore di quello odierno.
> 
> Intanto va detto che, date queste tue riflessioni, tu e il tuo amante vi trovate proprio su due piani differenti. Lui di lasciare la moglie non gliene passa proprio, più o meno. Al contrario di te, che sei sicuramente più determinata. Questo a maggior ragione è il motivo per cui, se devi fare quanto nelle tue intenzioni, devi procedere a comparti. Infatti l'idea che tutto si realizzi secondo il tuo vedere è alquanto improbabile. Sai benissimo che il rischio di restare delusa è molto alto. Non puoi permettere che  tutti i tuoi desideri siano condizionati da un unico filo conduttore quale è l'amore per il tuo amante. Tra l'altro visti i tempi è un amore ancora tutto da vedere.


Sono d'accordo con te... per questo vado avanti sebbene abbia paura... e preoccupazioni... ma fare finta di niente non è una soluzione e le cose andranno sempre peggio.. come avvenuto fino ad ora...
Tra l'altro ho realizzato da poco che non voglio che lui lasci la moglie , non per me almeno. Io proseguo per la mia strada... se c'è un modo per averlo al mio fianco senza stare tutti male.... ci proverò... altrimenti dovrò rinunciare a lui. 
Elaboro tutto quello che mi scrivete...


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

[MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] e [MENTION=7184]Orbis Tertius[/MENTION] ma anche altri...

L'ipocrisia... tutti traditori ma poi "la famiglia prima di tutto!!!!!".
Vegogniiiaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Foglia (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Non stiamo parlando di scopate random... lui per me c'era sempre.. anche in alcuni momenti difficili... mi ha dimostrato tutto quando era con me... e quando nom era con me mi scriveva sempre, telefonate fiume, salti mortali per vederci spessissimo... insomma.... col cuore ci credi....


Cosa intendi esattamente quando dici che lui per te "c'era", anche nei momenti difficili?


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Alla fine cerchiamo tutti piu' o meno la stessa cosa, pure quelli che commentano in maniera fredda e assolutista...anzi soprattutto quelli. La vita è una sola ed è tua, e da quanto vedo sai cosa vuoi. E basta con 'sta cazzata che per fare le brave persone bisogna scarificarsi la vita con un perfetto estraneo in nome del bene dei figli, che si puo' essere bravi genitori pure da separati se ci si comporta da adulti.
> Tornando al contapalle...scusa ma questo è e lo sai pure tu (lascia perdere cosa ti diceva, chi ti ama non ti dice "vorrei che tu fossi qui" ma si presenta in carne ed ossa) mollalo e stacca la spina almeno per un po', vedi cosa succede.
> In bocca al lupo.


Sono perfettamente d'accordo e mi sembrano commenti sensati i tuoi, saranno perciò nella lista nera di arcistufo... 
Ho letto poi qualche discussione iniziata da te e capisco come ti senti...  insomma... mi sembra che su tante cose la pensiamo.allo stesso modo e mi fa piacere nom sentirmi una mosca bianca. E sei pure un uomo! Non una "donnetta sciocca che crede nel mondo delle favole"


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Cosa intendi esattamente quando dici che lui per te "c'era", anche nei momenti difficili?


Quando ad esempio mio figlio è stato ricoverato l'ultima volta... era presente, a tutte le ore, seriamente coinvolto e stava organizzandosi per venire a trovarci, poi fortunatamente ci hanno dimesso quasi subito...!!!!


----------



## Foglia (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Quando ad esempio mio figlio è stato ricoverato l'ultima volta... era presente, a tutte le ore, seriamente coinvolto e stava organizzandosi per venire a trovarci, poi fortunatamente ci hanno dimesso quasi subito...!!!!


Cioè, da perfetto estraneo, voleva venire al pronto soccorso a trovare tuo figlio?

Vedi come siamo diversi.... Io non lo avrei mai permesso, pure gradendo un interessamento limitato a chiedere come stava. Questo si.


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Cioè, da perfetto estraneo, voleva venire al pronto soccorso a trovare tuo figlio?
> 
> Vedi come siamo diversi.... Io non lo avrei mai permesso, pure gradendo un interessamento limitato a chiedere come stava. Questo si.


Definisci da perfetto estraneo, per favore.
Nell'arco dei mesi passati in ospedale sono venuti a trovarci in tanti, amici, parenti, colleghi... perchè non lui?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Quindi l'Amore non esiste, se mai esiste l'ammore che voi tutti sapete smascherare essendo i più furbi;
> 
> La felicità nemmeno esiste, non sia mai. Nemmeno tentare di perseguirla.
> 
> ...


Sull'inesistenza della felicità si sono scritti trattati su trattati.
Tu stai cercando di costruire a danno di altri. Vuoi sfruttare la sbandata del tizio per fare una nuova famiglia. Comoda per te, visto che sarà lui a dover fare i salti mortali per reggerne due.
Manchi anche disastrosamente di vera cultura, visto che non sai far altro  che ripetere tutte le sciocchezze che si sentono nei reality show.
La mia ex amante ha sempre detto che mai avrebbe davvero provato a tirarmi fuori di casa e si complimentava per lo stoicismo che dimostravo di fronte alle tentazioni.
Era sicuramente una gran tr... promiscua, ma il sale in zucca l'aveva. Non avrebbe mai scritto le baggianate che scrivi tu.
E con questo mi fermo...


----------



## Foglia (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Definisci da perfetto estraneo, per favore.
> Nell'arco dei mesi passati in ospedale sono venuti a trovarci in tanti, amici, parenti, colleghi... perchè non lui?


Proprio per la sua qualità. Non e' un amico, non è un parente. E non è neppure un conoscente. Lo terrei al largo, dalla mia famiglia.

Ohi.... Ti chiedo una cosa, e ovviamente rispondi solo se ti va.

Premetto che mi si stringe il cuore solo al pensiero di bimbi piccoli che devono stare in ospedale. E non ti chiedo di parlarne.
Posso immaginare che per una madre sia una situazione molto difficile. E che sia una di quelle situazioni che possono anche mettere a dura prova una coppia. Non credi che possa avere influito nel rapporto con tuo marito?

Un abbraccio, sono madre anch'io di un bimbo di poco più grande del tuo.... E mi sto separando.


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sull'inesistenza della felicità si sono scritti trattati su trattati.
> Tu stai cercando di costruire a danno di altri. Vuoi sfruttare la sbandata del tizio per fare una nuova famiglia. Comoda per te, visto che sarà lui a dover fare i salti mortali per reggerne due.
> Manchi anche disastrosamente di vera cultura, visto che non sai far altro  che ripetere tutte le sciocchezze che si sentono nei reality show.
> La mia ex amante ha sempre detto che mai avrebbe davvero provato a tirarmi fuori di casa e si complimentava per lo stoicismo che dimostravo di fronte alle tentazioni.
> ...


1) hai mancato completamente la comprensione del testo... sebbene mi ci sia impegnata nel farmi capire... a questo punto fai bene a fermarti perché il tuo valore aggiunto nella conversazione è pari a 0, essendo completamente fuori tema. Ti ringrazio cmq per aver partecipato.

2) non guardo reality show e nemmeno più la tv ahimè... ma sul fatto della vera cultura... intendi quella dei libri che leggi sull'inesistenza della felicità? Non starò qui a fare a gara a chi ce l'ha più lungo.
E cmq mi ha detto mio cuggino......

3) vorrei cogliere l'occasione per complimentarmi anche io per il tuo stoicismo. Lo faremo scrivere anche sulla tua lapide.

4) sottolineo poi che il fatto che non pensasse nemmeno a tirarti fuori di casa potesse anche essere perché non aveva la minima intenzione di accollarsi uno come te....

5) dimenticavo di sottolineare EX amante


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Proprio per la sua qualità. Non e' un amico, non è un parente. E non è neppure un conoscente. Lo terrei al largo, dalla mia famiglia.
> 
> Ohi.... Ti chiedo una cosa, e ovviamente rispondi solo se ti va.
> 
> ...


Io sai gli volevo e gli voglio bene... mi fidavo di lui e mi faceva piacere averlo accanto perché sentivo che era sincero nel dimostrare affetto a entrambi
..

Per rispondere alla tua domanda... Sicuramente la situazione di salute di mio figlio non ha aiutato ma non nasce tutto da lì... probabilmente ha solo accelerato le cose...

Grazie e in bocca al lupo per tutto!


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Leggo e rileggo e non mi ci ritrovo... poi leggo qlche conversazione iniziata da te e mi rendo conto che siamo su pianeti diversi
> ..
> Quali sono le risposte folli che ti aiutano a giudicare meglio gli altri utenti, se posso?
> 
> ...


A me invece sembra esattamente che tu stia cercando puntelli ad una verità già scritta. Pace e bene comunque


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> L'esempio dei giochi credo sia calzante...
> Ma tieni presente che lui ha sempre sottolineato, senza che io avessi nemmeno dubbi... che non si trattava di una cotta estiva ma di una storia seria e che non si trattasse mai e poi mai di solo sesso ma di Amore... forse era la sua giustificazione per se stesso... per sentirsi in pace con la sua coscienza.  In questo senso sarebbe stato anche sincero mentendo per primo a se stesso...
> 
> Ps: *lui non c'entra nulla* con la mia separazione!!!


Veramente quello che hai detto tu prima era altro.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] e [MENTION=7184]Orbis Tertius[/MENTION] ma anche altri...
> 
> L'ipocrisia... tutti traditori ma poi "la famiglia prima di tutto!!!!!".
> Vegogniiiaaaaa!!!!


A parte che vergogna si scrive senza i comunque Non è un discorso di ipocrisia. Se la vuoi vedere al massimo livello di cinismo La famiglia è quell'ombrello che getta l'ombra che ci permette di muovere indisturbati.
E comunque l'amante passa, la madre dei tuoi figli resta. Almeno per me.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sull'inesistenza della felicità si sono scritti trattati su trattati.
> Tu stai cercando di costruire a danno di altri. Vuoi sfruttare la sbandata del tizio per fare una nuova famiglia. Comoda per te, visto che sarà lui a dover fare i salti mortali per reggerne due.
> Manchi anche disastrosamente di vera cultura, visto che non sai far altro  che ripetere tutte le sciocchezze che si sentono nei reality show.
> La mia ex amante ha sempre detto che mai avrebbe davvero provato a tirarmi fuori di casa e si complimentava per lo stoicismo che dimostravo di fronte alle tentazioni.
> ...


Ed esattamente che c'è di male nell'essere una gran troia promiscua? Ce ne fossero di più.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Ottobre 2017)

[MENTION=7332]Annina123[/MENTION] sei una sfasciafamiglie, punto.
Ti è crollata la tua e adesso corri a sfasciare quella di altri per avere il materiale per ricostruire una tua.
Il tutto in nome dell'ammmmore che tutto vince.
Complimenti vivissimi


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A parte che vergogna si scrive senza i comunque Non è un discorso di ipocrisia. Se la vuoi vedere al massimo livello di cinismo La famiglia è quell'ombrello che getta l'ombra che ci permette di muovere indisturbati.
> E comunque l'amante passa, la madre dei tuoi figli resta. Almeno per me.


La i ce l'ho messa come parodia di chi si indigna per cagate! Ma non è stata colta l'ironia.... 
Almeno che sappia scrivere in italiano possiamo darlo per assodato, o no?

Cmq la tua filosofia è molto molto triste... mi dispiace per te... e questa volta sono seria. E mi dispiace per tua moglie e anche per le tue amanti...


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> [MENTION=7332]Annina123[/MENTION] sei una sfasciafamiglie, punto.
> Ti è crollata la tua e adesso corri a sfasciare quella di altri per avere il materiale per ricostruire una tua.
> Il tutto in nome dell'ammmmore che tutto vince.
> Complimenti vivissimi


Sfasciafamiglie che é? Madonna che insulto da novantenne :rotfl:


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente quello che hai detto tu prima era altro.


Guarda che l'ho premesso fin da subito e lo sottoscrivo. La mia separazione nasce e finirà indipendentemente da lui..


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ed esattamente che c'è di male nell'essere una gran troia promiscua? Ce ne fossero di più.


Nulla, se è come lei, anzi...
Lì ha parlato l'amante ferito...


----------



## ilnikko (21 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> @_Annina123_ sei una sfasciafamiglie, punto.
> Ti è crollata la tua e adesso corri a sfasciare quella di altri per avere il materiale per ricostruire una tua.
> Il tutto in nome dell'ammmmore che tutto vince.
> Complimenti vivissimi


La cerco..ma non riesco a cogliere l'ironia. Stai scherzando, vero ?  perché sfasciafamiglie ? se il tipo chiacchierone lo sai pure te che la famiglia non la mollerà mai. Ce ne sono a bizzeffe pure qui se è per quello di leoni che stanno stretti in casa e prendono boccate d'aria a cazzo di cane fuori. Ma guai a voler vivere alla luce del sole....scherzi ?


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ed esattamente che c'è di male nell'essere una gran troia promiscua? Ce ne fossero di più.


Ma chi ha parlato di lei...??
Mi spiace solo perché non verrà lei a portare i fiori sulla tua tomba, probabilmente nemmeno le altre e nemmeno tua moglie... ma qualcuno ci avrà fatto scrivere sopra "superstoico".


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> La i ce l'ho messa come parodia di chi si indigna per cagate! *Ma non è stata colta l'ironia.... *
> Almeno che sappia scrivere in italiano possiamo darlo per assodato, o no?
> 
> Cmq la tua filosofia è molto molto triste... mi dispiace per te... e questa volta sono seria. E mi dispiace per tua moglie e anche per le tue amanti...


Ti offendi se non me ne fotte un cazzo del tuo dispiacere? :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
Sai, le frasi alla Uomini e Donne attaccano con difficoltà su noi menti eletteh!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sfasciafamiglie che é? Madonna che insulto da novantenne :rotfl:


Novantenne per me è un complimento 
Arrivarci a novanta comunque :carneval:


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> [MENTION=7332]Annina123[/MENTION] sei una sfasciafamiglie, punto.
> Ti è crollata la tua e adesso corri a sfasciare quella di altri per avere il materiale per ricostruire una tua.
> Il tutto in nome dell'ammmmore che tutto vince.
> Complimenti vivissimi


Acqua... come prima....


----------



## Foglia (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Io sai gli volevo e gli voglio bene... mi fidavo di lui e mi faceva piacere averlo accanto perché sentivo che era sincero nel dimostrare affetto a entrambi..Per rispondere alla tua domanda... Sicuramente la situazione di salute di mio figlio non ha aiutato ma non nasce tutto da lì... probabilmente ha solo accelerato le cose...Grazie e in bocca al lupo per tutto!


Immagino che non sia la situazione in se' la fonte dei problemi con il marito. Mi domando però quanto possa avere contato una situazione che sicuramente ti mette a dura prova con il desiderio di  "staccare". Io non dubito che l'amante sia stato sinceramente dispiaciuto: sarebbe sicuramente più strano il contrario. Nessuno discuteva questo. Discutevo sulla opportunità di metterlo in relazione con la tua famiglia, rispetto a cui lui e' un estraneo.E' un uomo, sposato, con figli.E tu pure sei ancora sposata .Comunque sappi che una separazione porta a cercare una serenità persa: sai tu perché la hai persa. Di certo comunque non la puoi trovare in un altro. Felicità è una parola grossa.


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Novantenne per me è un complimento
> Arrivarci a novanta comunque :carneval:


Sempre stoico! Mi raccomando!!!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma chi ha parlato di lei...??
> Mi spiace solo perché non verrà lei a portare i fiori sulla tua tomba, probabilmente nemmeno le altre e nemmeno tua moglie... ma qualcuno ci avrà fatto scrivere sopra "superstoico".


Egocentrica, era rivolto a me :rotfl:


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Egocentrica, era rivolto a me :rotfl:


Scusate, non conosco ancora le vostre dinamiche intime... prendetevi una stanza!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Sempre stoico! Mi raccomando!!!


Si, sempre.
E lo è pure il tuo amante, fattene una ragione.
Ritenta, sarai più fortunata.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> La cerco..ma non riesco a cogliere l'ironia. Stai scherzando, vero ?  perché sfasciafamiglie ? se il tipo chiacchierone lo sai pure te che la famiglia non la mollerà mai. Ce ne sono a bizzeffe pure qui se è per quello di leoni che stanno stretti in casa e prendono boccate d'aria a cazzo di cane fuori. Ma guai a voler vivere alla luce del sole....scherzi ?


Però io su questo non ti seguo molto.
Se io voglio una relazione extra-coniugale non è che per forza devo avere una storia tipo posta di cioè in cui uno si innamora e automaticamente manda a puttane lo status quo precedente.
Allora bisognerebbe parlare più chiari e dire che invece che l'amante hai voglia di innamorarti. Una relazione extra-coniugale nasce, cresce e si nutre di segreti e bugie. Se ci trovi il bello perché ti piace il gioco bene, altrimenti separati, rimettiti sul mercato da donna oppure da uomo single e trovati qualcuno che voglia mettere in piedi un nuovo progetto. A me di colpevolizzare lui non mi viene proprio perché secondo me lui è stato chiaro, lei col cazzo. Lui vuole la storia, la vacanza da un rapporto che comunque rimane lì, lei vuole un fidanzato. Tutta la fuffa dei processi alle intenzioni che ci avete montato sopra nelle ultime 20000 pagine non ce la vedo proprio. Se io ho impostato una storia, e ci sono passato, con una donna con cui i patti erano chiari e dovevamo essere l'uno la vacanza dell'altra, e dopo sei mesi lei comincia a dire che vuole portare alla luce del sole qualcosa che io non voglio portare alla luce del sole, ci rimango di merda. Questo Senza nulla togliere al valore che quella persona può avere o aver avuto per me.
Mi spiego meglio, appiccicare a delle frasi, pianti, o grandi sceneggiate, l'assioma automatico in base al quale da un certo tipo di discorso per forza discende un certo tipo di intenzione come quella di volersi fare la vacanza fin dall'inizio, per come la vedo io è lei che ha preso per il culo lui. Perché si è presentata come la vacanza virgola lui ha investito in questo rapporto extra-coniugale tutto quello che voleva e poteva investire tenendo ben presente che di rapporto extra-coniugale stiamo parlando, dopodiché lei ha ribaltato il tavolo.
 Adesso se io ti dico ti amo automaticamente vuol dire lascia tuo marito e sposiamoci? Secondo me si va facendo un gran casino tra provare dei sentimenti e invece portare avanti dei comportamenti.
Non so se mi sono capito da solo


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma chi ha parlato di lei...??
> Mi spiace solo perché non verrà lei a portare i fiori sulla tua tomba, probabilmente nemmeno le altre e nemmeno tua moglie... ma qualcuno ci avrà fatto scrivere sopra "superstoico".


Ma tu guarda che bella personcina che si sta rivelando man mano che scrivi...
Dio quanto amo le conferme


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Però io su questo non ti seguo molto. Sì io voglio una relazione extra-coniugale non è che per forza devo avere una storia tipo posta di cioè in cui uno si innamora e automaticamente manda a puttane lo status quo precedente. Allora bisognerebbe parlare più chiari e dire che invece che l'amante hai voglia di innamorarti. Una relazione extra-coniugale nasce, cresce e si nutre di segreti e bugie. Se ci trovi il bello perché ti piace il gioco bene, altrimenti separati, rimettiti sul mercato da donna oppure da uomo single e trovati qualcuno che voglia mettere in piedi un nuovo progetto. A me di colpevolizzare lui non mi viene proprio perché secondo me lui è stato chiaro, lei col cazzo. Lui vuole la storia, la vacanza da un rapporto che comunque rimane lì, lei vuole un fidanzato. Tutta la fuffa dei processi alle intenzioni che ci avete montato sopra nelle ultime 20000 pagine non ce la vedo proprio. Se io ho impostato una storia, e ci sono passato, con una donna con cui i patti erano chiari e dovevamo essere l'uno la vacanza dell'altra, e dopo sei mesi lei comincia a dire che vuole portare alla luce del sole qualcosa che io non voglio portare alla luce del sole, ci rimango di merda. Questo Senza nulla togliere al valore che quella persona può avere o aver avuto per me.
> Mi spiego meglio, appiccicare a delle frasi, pianti, o grandi sceneggiate, l'assioma automatico in base al quale da un certo tipo di discorso per forza discende un certo tipo di intenzione come quella di volersi fare la vacanza fin dall'inizio, per come la vedo io è lei che ha preso per il culo lui. Perché si è presentata come la vacanza virgola lui ha investito in questo rapporto extra-coniugale tutto quello che voleva e poteva investire tenendo ben presente che di rapporto extra-coniugale stiamo parlando, dopodiché lei ha ribaltato il tavolo.
> Adesso se io ti dico ti amo automaticamente vuol dire lascia tuo marito e sposiamoci? Secondo me si va facendo un gran casino tra provare dei sentimenti e invece portare avanti dei comportamenti.
> Non so se mi sono capito da solo


Dichiaro solennemente che non sei simpatico ma stavolta dire che c'hai preso in pieno è poco... :up:


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Però io su questo non ti seguo molto. Sì io voglio una relazione extra-coniugale non è che per forza devo avere una storia tipo posta di cioè in cui uno si innamora e automaticamente manda a puttane lo status quo precedente. Allora bisognerebbe parlare più chiari e dire che invece che l'amante hai voglia di innamorarti. Una relazione extra-coniugale nasce, cresce e si nutre di segreti e bugie. Se ci trovi il bello perché ti piace il gioco bene, altrimenti separati, rimettiti sul mercato da donna oppure da uomo single e trovati qualcuno che voglia mettere in piedi un nuovo progetto. A me di colpevolizzare lui non mi viene proprio perché secondo me lui è stato chiaro, lei col cazzo. Lui vuole la storia, la vacanza da un rapporto che comunque rimane lì, lei vuole un fidanzato. Tutta la fuffa dei processi alle intenzioni che ci avete montato sopra nelle ultime 20000 pagine non ce la vedo proprio. Se io ho impostato una storia, e ci sono passato, con una donna con cui i patti erano chiari e dovevamo essere l'uno la vacanza dell'altra, e dopo sei mesi lei comincia a dire che vuole portare alla luce del sole qualcosa che io non voglio portare alla luce del sole, ci rimango di merda. Questo Senza nulla togliere al valore che quella persona può avere o aver avuto per me.
> Mi spiego meglio, appiccicare a delle frasi, pianti, o grandi sceneggiate, l'assioma automatico in base al quale da un certo tipo di discorso per forza discende un certo tipo di intenzione come quella di volersi fare la vacanza fin dall'inizio, per come la vedo io è lei che ha preso per il culo lui. Perché si è presentata come la vacanza virgola lui ha investito in questo rapporto extra-coniugale tutto quello che voleva e poteva investire tenendo ben presente che di rapporto extra-coniugale stiamo parlando, dopodiché lei ha ribaltato il tavolo.
> Adesso se io ti dico ti amo automaticamente vuol dire lascia tuo marito e sposiamoci? Secondo me si va facendo un gran casino tra provare dei sentimenti e invece portare avanti dei comportamenti.
> Non so se mi sono capito da solo


Mai presentata come una vacanza... e immagina anche un po' perché...
Cmq anche tu sei fuori tema e dimostri di non aver capito nulla.... 2 sul totale va anche bene, peccato che siate quelli che commentano di più! 

E cmq, per concludere, è lui che mi ha sempre detto che ero come la sua fidanzata etc.  e io mostravo perplessità e mi faceva pure sentire in colpa perché non credevo al 100% ai suoi sentimenti e in noi come faceva lui... 

Cmq, mi sono divertita a sparare qualche cazzata con voi 2, ma non mi interessa più il vostro parere. Grazie cmq di tutto!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Però io su questo non ti seguo molto. Sì io voglio una relazione extra-coniugale non è che per forza devo avere una storia tipo posta di cioè in cui uno si innamora e automaticamente manda a puttane lo status quo precedente. Allora bisognerebbe parlare più chiari e dire che invece che l'amante hai voglia di innamorarti. Una relazione extra-coniugale nasce, cresce e si nutre di segreti e bugie. Se ci trovi il bello perché ti piace il gioco bene, altrimenti separati, rimettiti sul mercato da donna oppure da uomo single e trovati qualcuno che voglia mettere in piedi un nuovo progetto. A me di colpevolizzare lui non mi viene proprio perché secondo me lui è stato chiaro, lei col cazzo. Lui vuole la storia, la vacanza da un rapporto che comunque rimane lì, lei vuole un fidanzato. Tutta la fuffa dei processi alle intenzioni che ci avete montato sopra nelle ultime 20000 pagine non ce la vedo proprio. Se io ho impostato una storia, e ci sono passato, con una donna con cui i patti erano chiari e dovevamo essere l'uno la vacanza dell'altra, e dopo sei mesi lei comincia a dire che vuole portare alla luce del sole qualcosa che io non voglio portare alla luce del sole, ci rimango di merda. Questo Senza nulla togliere al valore che quella persona può avere o aver avuto per me.
> Mi spiego meglio, appiccicare a delle frasi, pianti, o grandi sceneggiate, l'assioma automatico in base al quale da un certo tipo di discorso per forza discende un certo tipo di intenzione come quella di volersi fare la vacanza fin dall'inizio, per come la vedo io è lei che ha preso per il culo lui. Perché si è presentata come la vacanza virgola lui ha investito in questo rapporto extra-coniugale tutto quello che voleva e poteva investire tenendo ben presente che di rapporto extra-coniugale stiamo parlando, dopodiché lei ha ribaltato il tavolo.
> Adesso se io ti dico ti amo automaticamente vuol dire lascia tuo marito e sposiamoci? Secondo me si va facendo un gran casino tra provare dei sentimenti e invece portare avanti dei comportamenti.
> Non so se mi sono capito da solo


Io ti ho capito e quoto
L'unica cosa che non condivido è che chiunque ha diritto di modificare in corso quello che vuole dalla stori, lo dichiara è uno decide se proseguire o no
Non ci resterei male, mi spiacerebbe perché io non mi sono mossa dai paletti iniziali 
Da qui a diventare io la stromza che non lascia il marito ce ne passa però


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Dichiaro solennemente che non sei simpatico ma stavolta dire che c'hai preso in pieno è poco... :up:


Scemo e più scemo
Il film.


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ti ho capito e quoto
> L'unica cosa che non condivido è che chiunque ha diritto di modificare in corso quello che vuole dalla stori, lo dichiara è uno decide se proseguire o no
> Non ci resterei male, mi spiacerebbe perché io non mi sono mossa dai paletti iniziali
> Da qui a diventare io la stromza che non lascia il marito ce ne passa però


Bho... forse andrebbe riletto quello che scrivo io e non quello che scrivono gli altri...
Mai presentata come una vacanza... vedi cosa ho scritto 1 minuto fa. E cmq io non ce l'ho nemmeno con lui...


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Dichiaro solennemente che non sei simpatico ma stavolta dire che c'hai preso in pieno è poco... :up:


 grazie, Ma questo non vuol dire che finiremo lingua in bocca sotto la doccia (cit.)


----------



## Foglia (21 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Però io su questo non ti seguo molto. Sì io voglio una relazione extra-coniugale non è che per forza devo avere una storia tipo posta di cioè in cui uno si innamora e automaticamente manda a puttane lo status quo precedente. Allora bisognerebbe parlare più chiari e dire che invece che l'amante hai voglia di innamorarti. Una relazione extra-coniugale nasce, cresce e si nutre di segreti e bugie. Se ci trovi il bello perché ti piace il gioco bene, altrimenti separati, rimettiti sul mercato da donna oppure da uomo single e trovati qualcuno che voglia mettere in piedi un nuovo progetto. A me di colpevolizzare lui non mi viene proprio perché secondo me lui è stato chiaro, lei col cazzo. Lui vuole la storia, la vacanza da un rapporto che comunque rimane lì, lei vuole un fidanzato. Tutta la fuffa dei processi alle intenzioni che ci avete montato sopra nelle ultime 20000 pagine non ce la vedo proprio. Se io ho impostato una storia, e ci sono passato, con una donna con cui i patti erano chiari e dovevamo essere l'uno la vacanza dell'altra, e dopo sei mesi lei comincia a dire che vuole portare alla luce del sole qualcosa che io non voglio portare alla luce del sole, ci rimango di merda. Questo Senza nulla togliere al valore che quella persona può avere o aver avuto per me.
> Mi spiego meglio, appiccicare a delle frasi, pianti, o grandi sceneggiate, l'assioma automatico in base al quale da un certo tipo di discorso per forza discende un certo tipo di intenzione come quella di volersi fare la vacanza fin dall'inizio, per come la vedo io è lei che ha preso per il culo lui. Perché si è presentata come la vacanza virgola lui ha investito in questo rapporto extra-coniugale tutto quello che voleva e poteva investire tenendo ben presente che di rapporto extra-coniugale stiamo parlando, dopodiché lei ha ribaltato il tavolo.
> Adesso se io ti dico ti amo automaticamente vuol dire lascia tuo marito e sposiamoci? Secondo me si va facendo un gran casino tra provare dei sentimenti e invece portare avanti dei comportamenti.
> Non so se mi sono capito da solo



Diciamo che il dichiarare amore dopo tre mesi, e chiederlo, a una persona che si trova con una situazione familiare incerta, da diversi punti di vista, non è il massimo della chiarezza.

Lei può arrivare a capirlo?

Sicuramente si, però lasciando perdere tutti i discorsi legati ad una rincorsa alla felicità. Ecco: su questo punto concordo con te. Ma li vedo entrambi, un po' infantili. Lui che la supplica di dirgli  "ti amo", lei che dopo tre mesi. (dico tre mesi) di incontri clandestini lo vorrebbe partecipe di fatti suoi familiari e intimi. Solo che lui, alla fine della fiera, e' ben ancorato  (o male che sia) alla sua realtà, e non ci vuole rinunciare.
Lei cerca una felicità esterna che faccia da molla alla sua vita, senza forse rendersi conto che in questo momento non ha fardelli da depositare, ma fardelli di cui farsi carico. Serenamente, se non vuole stare peggio di prima.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Scemo e più scemo
> Il film.


Ciao cara, è stato bello anche per me.
Vedrai che col prossimo ce la fai.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Mai presentata come una vacanza... e immagina anche un po' perché...
> Cmq anche tu sei fuori tema e dimostri di non aver capito nulla.... 2 sul totale va anche bene, peccato che siate quelli che commentano di più!
> 
> E cmq, per concludere, è lui che mi ha sempre detto che ero come la sua fidanzata etc.  e io mostravo perplessità e mi faceva pure sentire in colpa perché non credevo al 100% ai suoi sentimenti e in noi come faceva lui...
> ...


Infatti devi essere proprio una persona interessantissima Se quelli che avevano qualcosa da dirti Hanno chiuso la tua esperienza di vita in un post, e sono rimasti quelli che ti prendono per il culo :rotfl:
Seriamente, l'impressione che dai è quella di una bimbaminkia. Ovviamente anche le bimbeminkia possono essere investite da un tir, ma non è che aver sofferto tanto per tuo figlio ti abbia reso automaticamente chissà che anima trascendente.
Detto questo c'è un simpaticissimo tasto che si chiama ignore.
Mica è difficile. Anche perché io non è che smetto di commentare perché tu non mi rispondi


----------



## ilnikko (21 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Però io su questo non ti seguo molto. Sì io voglio una relazione extra-coniugale non è che per forza devo avere una storia tipo posta di cioè in cui uno si innamora e automaticamente manda a puttane lo status quo precedente. Allora bisognerebbe parlare più chiari e dire che invece che l'amante hai voglia di innamorarti. Una relazione extra-coniugale nasce, cresce e si nutre di segreti e bugie. Se ci trovi il bello perché ti piace il gioco bene, altrimenti separati, rimettiti sul mercato da donna oppure da uomo single e trovati qualcuno che voglia mettere in piedi un nuovo progetto. A me di colpevolizzare lui non mi viene proprio perché secondo me lui è stato chiaro, lei col cazzo. Lui vuole la storia, la vacanza da un rapporto che comunque rimane lì, lei vuole un fidanzato. Tutta la fuffa dei processi alle intenzioni che ci avete montato sopra nelle ultime 20000 pagine non ce la vedo proprio. Se io ho impostato una storia, e ci sono passato, con una donna con cui i patti erano chiari e dovevamo essere l'uno la vacanza dell'altra, e dopo sei mesi lei comincia a dire che vuole portare alla luce del sole qualcosa che io non voglio portare alla luce del sole, ci rimango di merda. Questo Senza nulla togliere al valore che quella persona può avere o aver avuto per me.Mi spiego meglio, appiccicare a delle frasi, pianti, o grandi sceneggiate, l'assioma automatico in base al quale da un certo tipo di discorso per forza discende un certo tipo di intenzione come quella di volersi fare la vacanza fin dall'inizio, per come la vedo io è lei che ha preso per il culo lui. Perché si è presentata come la vacanza virgola lui ha investito in questo rapporto extra-coniugale tutto quello che voleva e poteva investire tenendo ben presente che di rapporto extra-coniugale stiamo parlando, dopodiché lei ha ribaltato il tavolo. Adesso se io ti dico ti amo automaticamente vuol dire lascia tuo marito e sposiamoci? Secondo me si va facendo un gran casino tra provare dei sentimenti e invece portare avanti dei comportamenti.Non so se mi sono capito da solo


Sostanzialmente d'accordo, ma lui non mi pare abbia cominciato la storia mettendo paletti ben chiari...anzi, a me pare lui quello da fotoromanzi con pianti e dichiarazioni imperiture annesse. Io a lei l'ho detto da subito che non la vedo portata per l'amantitudine, infatti il mio consiglio rimane sempre quello di mettere ordine in casa sua (e lei ha sottolineato piu' volte che l'altro non c'entra con la decisione, il marito ha fatto tutto da solo) e poi guardare verso qualcuno non sposato. Ma non è che se lei non vuole perdere la SUA vita dietro un marito inesistente allora automaticamente è stronza perché non riesce a farsi l'amante e starsene buona buonina a casa. E che cazzoh


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Sostanzialmente d'accordo, ma lui non mi pare abbia cominciato la storia mettendo paletti ben chiari...anzi, a me pare lui quello da fotoromanzi con pianti e dichiarazioni imperiture annesse. Io a lei l'ho detto da subito che non la vedo portata per l'amantitudine, infatti il mio consiglio rimane sempre quello di mettere ordine in casa sua (e lei ha sottolineato piu' volte che l'altro non c'entra con la decisione, il marito ha fatto tutto da solo) e poi guardare verso qualcuno non sposato. Ma non è che se lei non vuole perdere la SUA vita dietro un marito inesistente allora automaticamente è stronza perché non riesce a farsi l'amante e starsene buona buonina a casa. E che cazzoh


E chi ha detto questo? Se lei non vuole perdere la sua vita dietro a un marito inesistente ma vuole una storia Canonica non si cercasse uno sposato. Nel mare magnum delle corna mica ha detto che meno per meno faccia per forza più.
E comunque ho il forte sospetto che i fotoromanzi siano partiti dopo le pressioni di lei per diventare coppia Canonica


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ti ho capito e quoto
> L'unica cosa che non condivido è che chiunque ha diritto di modificare in corso quello che vuole dalla stori, lo dichiara è uno decide se proseguire o no
> Non ci resterei male, mi spiacerebbe perché io non mi sono mossa dai paletti iniziali
> Da qui a diventare io la stromza che non lascia il marito ce ne passa però


Lo stronzo è chi illude. Se tu mi illudi di essere pronto a lasciare tua moglie perché vuoi scoparmi sei stronzo tu. Se tu mi ti vendi come vacanza e dopo in corso d'opera te ne esci che vuoi la favola la stronza sei tu.
Soprattutto quando, visto che tu hai cambiato idea e tu dovresti avere l'onere di far saltare il banco fra di noi, monti un tira e molla che, almeno per me, non lascia presagire niente di buono per il dopo.


----------



## Foglia (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Bho... forse andrebbe riletto quello che scrivo io e non quello che scrivono gli altri...
> Mai presentata come una vacanza... vedi cosa ho scritto 1 minuto fa. E cmq io non ce l'ho nemmeno con lui...


Il problema è che TU sei andata ben oltre.

Ascolta.... Nel post di apertura dici anche che a vedere lui con tuo figlio ti si apriva il cuore.

Ti rendi conto? Dopo tre mesi. E' qui che vedo tanta immaturità.


----------



## perplesso (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Bho... forse andrebbe riletto quello che scrivo io e non quello che scrivono gli altri...
> Mai presentata come una vacanza... vedi cosa ho scritto 1 minuto fa. E cmq io non ce l'ho nemmeno con lui...


e quindi?


----------



## MariLea (21 Ottobre 2017)

No, un grande amore così è cosa rara per lasciarlo andare in pochi mesi.
Ci vuole tempo, lui sedicente codardo non ce la fa a mandare tutto all'aria, ma crescerà e diventerà l'"uomo forte dalle spalle larghe", nel frattempo i suoi figli saranno grandi e ci sarà il futuro per voi.




(io ai fiori sulla tomba non ci vorrei rinunciare)


----------



## Annina123 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Il problema è che TU sei andata ben oltre.
> 
> Ascolta.... Nel post di apertura dici anche che a vedere lui con tuo figlio ti si apriva il cuore.
> 
> Ti rendi conto? Dopo tre mesi. E' qui che vedo tanta immaturità.


Mah... è possibile che sia immatura. 
Sinceramente... tutti coloro che vogliono bene ai miei figli mi aprono il cuore... se sono sinceri. E va oltre il rapporto che possono avere con me.



Mari Lea ha detto:


> No, un grande amore così è cosa rara per lasciarlo andare in pochi mesi.
> Ci vuole tempo, lui sedicente codardo non ce la fa a mandare tutto all'aria, ma crescerà e diventerà l'"uomo forte dalle spalle larghe", nel frattempo i suoi figli saranno grandi e ci sarà il futuro per voi.
> 
> 
> ...


.... ma perché tutto questo sarcasmo..?



			
				Arcistufo ha detto:
			
		

> E comunque ho il forte sospetto che i fotoromanzi siano partiti dopo le pressioni di lei per diventare coppia Canonica


Non è affatto così. Riesci a crederlo o pensi che sia qui a menar la fava raccontando cazzate? 
Questi sono i fatti.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo stronzo è chi illude. Se tu mi illudi di essere pronto a lasciare tua moglie perché vuoi scoparmi sei stronzo tu. Se tu mi ti vendi come vacanza e dopo in corso d'opera te ne esci che vuoi la favola la stronza sei tu.
> Soprattutto quando, visto che tu hai cambiato idea e tu dovresti avere l'onere di far saltare il banco fra di noi, monti un tira e molla che, almeno per me, non lascia presagire niente di buono per il dopo.


Non ci sono stronzi secondo me... mai pensato che lui lo fosse e non mi ci sento nemmeno io...
È iniziato tutto in modo spontaneo, non abbiamo stipulato contratti, siamo stati superficiali e immaturi lasciando guidare i sentimenti. Questo l'ho capito. 

Non ho mai avuto un amante e non pensavo che l'avrei mai avuto... mi ci sono trovata, forse per qualcuno è assurdo... e ho cercato di capire se e come gestire la cosa... con tutti gli errori possibili... 

Ribadisco... ho capito tantissime cose grazie ai commenti... anche cosa non voglio e non voglio strapparlo alla sua famiglia. È la verità. 
Ora devo capire se riesco a prendere il bello di noi oppure se non sono fatta per il ruolo di amante. Semplice no?


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Non è affatto così. Riesci a crederlo o pensi che sia qui a menar la fava raccontando cazzate?
> Questi sono i fatti.


No. Questo è il tuo punto di vista. Ti devo dire? Indaga.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Ottobre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> No, un grande amore così è cosa rara per lasciarlo andare in pochi mesi.
> Ci vuole tempo, lui sedicente codardo non ce la fa a mandare tutto all'aria, ma crescerà e diventerà l'"uomo forte dalle spalle larghe", nel frattempo i suoi figli saranno grandi e ci sarà il futuro per voi.
> 
> 
> ...


Morto.:mexican:


----------



## mistral (21 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Cmq... mi sembra di capire che, in un modo o nell'altro... nessuno pensi che mi ami o che potremo, mai nemmeno per assurdo, avere un futuro...


Leggendo qui e da altre parti posso dire di aver più o meno capito che,tranne in rarissimi casi,chi ha un'amante è perché cerca un'amante e non un consorte.
Chi ha intenzione di separarsi,si separa e poi pensa a cercare qualcuno che voglia condividere un percorso costruttivo (nel caso intenda rifarsi una vita di coppia stabile).Voi due ne siete la prova,tu sei  possibilista perché hai già  avviato la,ì tua separazione a prescindere da lui .Lui no e non credo lo farà mai.
Poi esistono le eccezioni,non lo metto in dubbio ma anche lì ,per sostenere relazioni nate sulle macerie ed i casini di famiglie spaccate ci vuole pelo e le rose e fiori ci mettono un attimo a puzzare di marcio.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Leggendo qui e da altre parti posso dire di aver più o meno capito che,tranne in rarissimi casi,chi ha un'amante è perché cerca un'amante e non un consorte.
> Chi ha intenzione di separarsi,si separa e poi pensa a cercare qualcuno che voglia condividere un percorso costruttivo (nel caso intenda rifarsi una vita di coppia stabile).Voi due ne siete la prova,tu sei  possibilista perché hai già  avviato la,ì tua separazione a prescindere da lui .Lui no e non credo lo farà mai.
> Poi esistono le eccezioni,non lo metto in dubbio ma anche lì ,per sostenere relazioni nate sulle macerie ed i casini di famiglie spaccate ci vuole pelo e le rose e fiori ci mettono un attimo a puzzare di marcio.


Cruda ma realista


----------



## mistral (21 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> @_Annina123_ sei una sfasciafamiglie, punto.
> Ti è crollata la tua e adesso corri a sfasciare quella di altri per avere il materiale per ricostruire una tua.
> Il tutto in nome dell'ammmmore che tutto vince.
> Complimenti vivissimi


Veramente ho letto che ,visto che lui non intende corrispondere alla sua idea di futuro,lei ha deciso di lasciarlo dov'è.....dove lo leggi che lei voglia sfasciare una famiglia


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Veramente ho letto che ,visto che lui non intende corrispondere alla sua idea di futuro,lei ha deciso di lasciarlo dov'è.....dove lo leggi che lei voglia sfasciare una famiglia


Lo "lascia andare" perché ha capito che la farmiglia non gliela sfascia, ma c'ha provato.
Che poi è un modo per dire che lo molla perché lui non ha fatto ciò che lei desiderava.
Anzi, ci vedo pure un ultimo ricatto: se mi vuoi lasci tua miglie. E qui vediamo se lui è davvero uomo o un quaqquaraqua.


----------



## JON (22 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Lo "lascia andare" perché ha capito che la farmiglia non gliela sfascia, ma c'ha provato.
> Che poi è un modo per dire che lo molla perché lui non ha fatto ciò che lei desiderava.
> Anzi, ci vedo pure un ultimo ricatto: se mi vuoi lasci tua miglie. E qui vediamo se lui è davvero uomo o un quaqquaraqua.


Penso che ti sbagli, lei sta valutando anche la possibilità di restare amabilmente amanti.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Penso che ti sbagli, lei sta valutando anche la possibilità di restare amabilmente amanti.


E per fare cosa, per vedere se crolla?
Lei lo ha descritto sempre e solo come "padre", mai come uomo, come fuoco di passione.
Ergo, cerca un nuovo padre per i figli ed è pronta a lasciare altri due figli (non suoi, quindi chi se ne frega) senza padre.
Persone pericolose queste...


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Penso che ti sbagli, lei sta valutando anche la possibilità di restare amabilmente amanti.


Da quello che ho letto proprio il contrario


----------



## twinpeaks (22 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Hai fatto un'ottima domanda.
> Non lo so nemmeno io...
> Mi è stato utilissimo leggere i vostri commenti, sto facendo chiarezza anche io dentro di me.
> *Probabilmente vorrei solo la certezza di contare davvero per lui perché ci sono storie orribili e non vorrei essere solo un passatempo*.
> ...


Ho letto i tuoi interventi, non le risposte. Se ripeto qualcosa che ti è già stato detto, mi scuso.
Da quanto hai scritto mi pare di capire questo:
1) che il sentimento che lega te e il tuo amante è un amore autentico e profondo
2) che il rapporto personale (sentimentale, erotico) tra te e tuo marito è concluso, non recuperabile: l'indifferenza è un segno inequivocabile.
3) che il rapporto personale tra il tuo amante e sua moglie non è concluso e irrecuperabile: non prova indifferenza nei suoi riguardi, anche se certo è molto più grande e profondo il trasporto che prova per te. Tieni anche presente che al contrario delle donne, di solito gli uomini, se sono persone mature come mi pare sia il caso del tuo amante, sono sentimentalmente legati alla istituzione del matrimonio, oltre che alla persona del coniuge e ai figli. Per una donna, questo è difficile da capire, perchè la struttura della sua psiche la inclina a intendere tutto come legame personale (sono gli uomini che inventano la legge, anche se poi la violano, mentre le donne, parlando in generale, la sentono come convenzione pura). 
4) il grande amore che provi per il tuo amante ti ha fatto immediatamente desiderare il suo coronamento archetipico, che è il matrimonio. 
5) Ti invito però a riflettere che il matrimonio come archetipo è una cosa, il matrimonio come realtà empirica è quasi sempre un'altra. 
6) Il matrimonio come archetipo è quello a cui si riferiscono le fiabe, quando concludono "si sposarono e vissero per sempre felici e contenti". NON, ripeto NON è una falsità o un'illusione. E' l'immagine, appunto archetipica, dell'adesione completa tra un uomo e una donna, che si completano e si integrano in tutti i piani del loro essere: fisico, animico, intellettuale, spirituale, così trasfigurandosi insieme, e completando ciascuno il proprio processo di individuazione. 
7) Come puoi facilmente immaginare, la completa realizzazione pratica di questo archetipo è rarissima. Per farti capire meglio: quando c'è sintonia profonda anche solo sul piano fisico e animico, il vissuto soggettivo degli amanti viene descritto correttamente come "grande amore passionale", per darti un'idea come quello di Paolo e Francesca nella "Commedia" dantesca. Se c'è sintonia anche sul piano intellettuale, la funzione che svolge la donna è quella di "Musa ispiratrice", e il frutto può esserne una grande opera d'arte o una grande realizzazione sociale. Se la sintonia giunge sino al piano spirituale, un buon esempio è quello dell'amore tra San Francesco e Santa Chiara, che ha dato vita a un rinnovamento religioso di straordinaria importanza per la civiltà europea.
8) Nel vostro caso, mi par di capire che la profonda sintonia che lega te e il tuo amante sia sul piano fisico, ma  anzitutto animico (sentimentale); e tu proprio di questo avevi impellente bisogno, perchè vieni da una lunga "traversata del deserto" dei sentimenti (l'indifferenza di tuo marito, la morte del vostro rapporto sentimentale).
9) Il tuo amante non vuole abbandonare la sua famiglia e i suoi figli, e si dà del "codardo" per questo. L'autoaccusa è comprensibile ma infondata. Non è necessariamente vigliaccheria, anzi ti dirò che in questo caso, da quel che racconti e da come lo racconti, non mi pare sia così. C'è, molto semplicemente, un conflitto di valori e soprattutto un conflitto di legami affettivi. Come ti ho detto e ora ti ripeto, è normale per un uomo maturo provare un sentimento profondo per l'istituzione del matrimonio, anche se il rapporto personale per la moglie non è ideale; e poi ci sono, naturalmente, i figli. 
10) In sintesi, non è vero che un grande amore come è il vostro deve "vincere tutto" (e tutto distruggere), altrimenti si rivela per una illusione o per una bugia. Questo è un modo di vedere e sentire unilaterale, tipicamente femminile, che è comprensibile ma sbagliato e rovinoso, rovinoso anche e anzitutto per il vostro amore, perchè equivale a suggellarlo con un sacrificio umano.11) Che cosa è meglio fare per voi non lo so, e ci dovete pensare voi. Vi suggerisco soltanto di tenere presente che comunque, qualunque cosa facciate, dovrete rinunciare a qualcosa, e la rinuncia non sarà nè facile nè indolore; del resto, l'amore si paga molto caro, come tutte le cose che hanno un grande valore. Per esempio, se il tuo amante lascerà la famiglia e vivrà con te e i tuoi figli, dovrete rinunciare all'innocenza del vostro amore, perchè è senz'altro così che lo avete sentito: innocente, spontaneo, giusto e necessario, anche se comportava e comporta un tradimento. Non sarà una rinuncia facile, e porterà con sè molte conseguenze, proprio nella relazione intima, sentimentale, tra voi. 
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Ottobre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'uomo dalla pazienza infinita


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Ottobre 2017)

Twin 
“Per esempio, se il tuo amante lascerà la famiglia e vivrà con te e i tuoi figli, dovrete rinunciare all'innocenza del vostro amore, perchè è senz'altro così che lo avete sentito: innocente, spontaneo, giusto e necessario, anche se comportava e comporta un tradimento.” 

.....e lui ai suoi figli.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Twin
> “Per esempio, se il tuo amante lascerà la famiglia e vivrà con te e i tuoi figli, dovrete rinunciare all'innocenza del vostro amore, perchè è senz'altro così che lo avete sentito: innocente, spontaneo, giusto e necessario, anche se comportava e comporta un tradimento.”
> 
> .....e lui ai suoi figli.


appunto si perde l'innocenza, non sarà più solo amore, ma sporcato da tutti i problemi che ne deriveranno. 
E per lui sarà dolorosa la separazione dai figli. Perderanno il loro '"amore" , come lo vivono ora.


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> appunto si perde l'innocenza, non sarà più solo amore, ma sporcato da tutti i problemi che ne deriveranno.
> E per lui sarà dolorosa la separazione dai figli. Perderanno il loro '"amore" , come lo vivono ora.


Era una delle prime mie considerazioni e la “signora” si è offesa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Era una delle prime mie considerazioni e la “signora” si è offesa.


 come glielo hai detto?


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> come glielo hai detto?


Citazione Originariamente Scritto da Blaise53  Visualizza Messaggio
Fagli capire che lui deve crescere i tuoi figli e qualcun altro i suoi
Sua risposta:
Mah... che simpatica risposta!
Ovviamente non puoi essere seria...

...anche donna sono diventato


----------



## twinpeaks (22 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> L'uomo dalla pazienza infinita


Sai, di solito mi pagano per essere paziente. In questo caso sono paziente pro bono, mi tengo in allenamento.


----------



## JON (22 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E per fare cosa, per vedere se crolla?
> Lei lo ha descritto sempre e solo come "padre", mai come uomo, come fuoco di passione.
> Ergo, cerca un nuovo padre per i figli ed è pronta a lasciare altri due figli (non suoi, quindi chi se ne frega) senza padre.
> *Persone pericolose queste*...


Tutto potrebbe essere, almeno in virtù del beneficio del dubbio.

Al momento, più che pericolose, mi sembrano piuttosto inesperte in materia. Il che, per altri versi,  rende lei effettivamente pericolosa. Il tutto corroborato dalla determinazione alquanto esplicita di cassare il marito.

Però non si può escludere che lei si sia semplicemente innamorata. Pur restando una condizione pericolosa, almeno lascerebbe un po' di spazio alla buona fede.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Tutto potrebbe essere, almeno in virtù del beneficio del dubbio.
> 
> Al momento, più che pericolose, mi sembrano piuttosto inesperte in materia. Il che, per altri versi,  rende lei effettivamente pericolosa. Il tutto corroborato dalla determinazione alquanto esplicita di cassare il marito.
> 
> Però non si può escludere che lei si sia semplicemente innamorata. Pur restando una condizione pericolosa, almeno lascerebbe un po' di spazio alla buona fede.


Concordo con te: la pericolosità è nell'incosapevolezza che mostra, nella convinzione che se ci si ama sia giusto sciogliere un matrimonio. Anzi, doveroso.


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Concordo con te: la pericolosità è nell'incosapevolezza che mostra, nella convinzione che se ci si ama sia giusto sciogliere un matrimonio. Anzi, doveroso.


Secondo me il marito è founato si libera da un bel “suppostone”


----------



## Skorpio (22 Ottobre 2017)

*....*



Annina123 ha detto:


> Bho... forse andrebbe riletto quello che scrivo io e non quello che scrivono gli altri...
> Mai presentata come una vacanza... vedi cosa ho scritto 1 minuto fa. E cmq io non ce l'ho nemmeno con lui...


Annina.. diciamocelo..

Se fosse un vero omo, prenderebbe in mano la situazione e andrebbe a parlare con tuo marito...

[video=youtube;l0oVQRSSNh4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0oVQRSSNh4[/video]


----------



## Annina123 (22 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Penso che ti sbagli, lei sta valutando anche la possibilità di restare amabilmente amanti.


È proprio quello su cui sto riflettendo...


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tesoro Io ho sempre fatto a tutte i seguenti discorsi:
> - non lascerò mai la legittima
> - quando sto con te sto con te
> - Io sono la tua vacanza e tu sei la mia vacanza.
> ...


Questa mi piace!!  E l’ho capita...


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma se io fossi la moglie, preferirei la possibilità di avere qlno che mi ami e mi stimi davvero. Solo questo.
> Che non debba distruggere la famiglia è ovvio, tantomeno per quelli che definisci impulsi.


Ciao Anna, io potrei rappresentare serenamente la moglie in questione. 
Lui ha detto lo stesso all’amante (però single, ma credo cambi poco)...”non ci sarà futuro..”. Probabilmente anche a lei ha detto : non amo e non stimo mia moglie ....  
Quando l’ho scoperto lui ha dato il benservito all’amante dicendo a me : ti amo e ti stimo....

Che dire... a volte le mogli dipinte cine streghe sono solo vittime come le amanti di chi vuole vivere seconde, terze, quarte giovinezze senza rinunciare a niente..... almeno fino a che non si viene scoperti...


----------



## mistral (22 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Lo "lascia andare" perché ha capito che la farmiglia non gliela sfascia, ma c'ha provato.
> Che poi è un modo per dire che lo molla perché lui non ha fatto ciò che lei desiderava.
> Anzi, ci vedo pure un ultimo ricatto: se mi vuoi lasci tua miglie. E qui vediamo se lui è davvero uomo o un quaqquaraqua.


Ma lei ha il diritto  di manifestare i suoi desideri esattamente come lui ha il diritto di rifiutare.
Quindi visto che lei ha iniziato come amante,le deve stare bene così finché vuole lui?


----------



## mistral (22 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E per fare cosa, per vedere se crolla?
> Lei lo ha descritto sempre e solo come "padre", mai come uomo, come fuoco di passione.
> Ergo, cerca un nuovo padre per i figli ed è pronta a lasciare altri due figli (non suoi, quindi chi se ne frega) senza padre.
> Persone pericolose queste...


Lei non è pericolosa.Lo potrebbe diventare se lui da cretino accettasse di continuare la storia con lei pur sapendo a quali traguardi lei vuole arrivare.Quando poi lei sarà separata dal marito......
A quel punto poi potrebbe anche scappare qualche traccia di rossetto sul colletto della camicia o un sms con il bacio della buonanotte fuori orario


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Annina.. diciamocelo..
> 
> Se fosse un vero omo, prenderebbe in mano la situazione e andrebbe a parlare con tuo marito...
> 
> [video=youtube;l0oVQRSSNh4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0oVQRSSNh4[/video]


 Beh.... eccellente !!!!!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Lei non è pericolosa.Lo potrebbe diventare se lui da cretino accettasse di continuare la storia con lei pur sapendo a quali traguardi lei vuole arrivare.Quando poi lei sarà separata dal marito......
> A quel punto poi potrebbe anche scappare qualche traccia di rossetto sul colletto della camicia o un sms con il bacio della buonanotte fuori orario


Vedo che hai inquadrato anche tu il personaggio in tutto il suo splendore...


----------



## Annina123 (22 Ottobre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ho letto i tuoi interventi, non le risposte. Se ripeto qualcosa che ti è già stato detto, mi scuso.
> Da quanto hai scritto mi pare di capire questo:
> 1) che il sentimento che lega te e il tuo amante è un amore autentico e profondo
> 2) che il rapporto personale (sentimentale, erotico) tra te e tuo marito è concluso, non recuperabile: l'indifferenza è un segno inequivocabile.
> ...



Innanzitutto GRAZIE per aver speso del tempo perleggere quello che ho scritto, averci pensato su ed avermi risposto in manieracosì profonda…
Provo a rispondere punto per punto.

1) E' proprio quello che pensiamo noi. Mi vergogno quasi a scriverlo perché ho capito che non è una cosa per molti possibile, anzi, in tanti la deridono, ma noi sentiamo di amarci profondamente.

2) Esatto. Il rapporto tra me e mio marito è concluso. L’indifferenza è da intendersi dal punto di vista sentimentale ed erotico come ci si aspetta che sia un legame tra un uomo e una donna. Sicuramente proviamo affetto l’uno per l’altra, e tanto, ma nulla di più e per me non è sufficiente per tenere in piedi un matrimonio. Non credo che sia il bene di nessuno, a partire dal suo e anche per i nostri bimbi. Fermo restando che gestiremo il tutto nel totale loro interesse.

3) Lui prova affetto per la moglie anche se non la stima. Si sente molto in dovere nei suoi confronti e lo capisco anche… Io ho provato a parlargli e a suggerirgli di provare ad affrontare un percorso di coppia con uno psicologo per capire se sia possibile recuperare il loro matrimonio, ovviamente rinunciando a me, (ero sincera e serena nell’augurarlo, anche se può sembrare che sia impossibile) ma la sua risposta è stata sempre che, se fossero andati da uno psicologo, se ne avessero parlato sinceramente, avrebbero dovuto prendere atto dei loro problemi e avrebbero dovuto fare i passi successivi, che lui non vuole affrontare. In pratica sembra convinto che il suo matrimonio sia finito ma non voglia affrontare le conseguenze che questo comporta. Certo, questo è quello che dice a me, ma, se decido di avere fiducia in lui, non posso mettere in dubbio ogni cosa che dice e credo che sia sincero.
Sicuramente lui è, proprio come scrivi, profondamente legato all’istituzione matrimonio. Lo sono anche io ma in modo diverso, secondo me ha senso se le basi sono oneste e sincere e se c’è la volontà di entrambi di portarlo avanti e continuare a costruire qualcosa insieme, disposti anche a rinunciare a determinate sensazioni, altrimenti mi sembra solo una facciata ma mi rendo conto che forse sia un punto di vista prettamente femminile. Cmq, da donna, sarei infelice con un uomo che rimane con me esclusivamente per i figli. Questo pensando solo alla questione marito/moglie, se di mezzo ci sono dei figli… capisco perfettamente che le cose cambino profondamente, soprattutto per l’uomo che, di solito, è quello che rischia di perdere di più nel rapporto con loro.

4) Per come sono cresciuta e per le cose in cui ho sempre creduto… se due persone si Amano davvero… un qualche coronamento in qualche modo è naturale che avvenga e probabilmente inconsciamente è quello che ho sognato ma non ho mai pensato davvero… MA capisco anche che ci stiamo muovendo su un piano del tutto teorico.

5) 6) 7) 8) Capisco perfettamente cosa intendi dire, la differenza tra archetipo e realtà.
Nel nostro rapporto noi ci siamo trovati sotto tantissimi aspetti… cosa che non era mai capitata né a lui né a me, sebbene entrambi abbiamo avuto le nostre esperienze. Probabilmente entrambi ci siamo sempre legati a persone facilmente “gestibili” (so che è un brutto termine ma spero che passi il concetto generale) e abbiamo sempre avuto paura del rischio che persone più complicate e simili a noi avrebbero comportato.
Siamo legati profondamente sia sentimentalmente, sia caratterialmente, sebbene entrambi siamo perfettamente consci dei rispettivi difetti, sia spiritualmente, sia fisicamente (non ho parlato molto della sfera sessuale perché non volevo che si riducesse tutto a quello ma ho capito che per qualcuno sia stato causa di fraintendimento). Non riesco a descrivere quello che proviamo l’uno per l’altra, ma siamo entrambi convinti che si tratti di Amore… Quando siamo insieme non è solo sesso ma è come se davvero diventassimo una cosa sola, un’unica anima, e non era mai successo a nessuno dei due.

9) Di fatto, sebbene non sia uscito da quello che ho scritto e mi dispiace, io non gli ho mai chiesto di lasciare la sua famiglia. E se lui intendesse farlo per me… lo troverei assurdo.  Non si rompe un rapporto esclusivamente per costruirne un altro. E non siamo solo innamorati ma anche persone adulte e capaci di ragionare con razionalità. Ci conosciamo da troppo poco tempo per decidere che saremo anime gemelle per tutta la vita, quando ci siamo sposati, pensavamo di essere innamorati, io più di lui a onor del vero, e potrebbe essere che il momento specifico faccia sì che scambiamo quello che proviamo per qualcosa che magari non è… 
Per come vedo io le cose… l’Amore è qualcosa che costruisce, non che distrugge. E non potrei MAI e poi MAI, proprio perché lo Amo, separarlo dai suoi figli che lui adora con tutto se stesso.
Da qui era la mia idea di concludere il tutto… lasciarlo libero, dato che lui non riesce a separarsi da me. Non so se riesco a farmi capire. Anche questo è stato travisato… io mi stavo e sto interrogando se sia meglio lasciarlo “in pace” nel suo equilibrio, intendo per il suo bene, perché anche lui fatica in questo ruolo di amante. Soffre nel non poter vivere con me la quotidianità e lo sento dilaniato da questa cosa e non so nemmeno io se sia il suo bene.
Hai perfettamente colto il mio dissidio nella frase che hai sottolineato… *Quello di cui avevo assoluto bisogno era una prospettiva forse perché convinta che, senza alcuna prospettiva, non possa trattarsi di altro che “un’illusione e una bugia”, e*sattamente come hai scritto tu. Forse il nocciolo di tutta la questione è proprio questo. E mi sto interrogando tantissimo in merito a questo aspetto. E*’ possibile che proviamo un sentimento sincero, rispettandoci l’un l’altro, senza cadere nella logica dell’usarsi, senza avere una prospettiva?* Mi sembra di capire dalle tue parole che tu pensi che sia possibile… Io ci sto riflettendo molto.

11) anche in questo caso è proprio come scrivi tu… lo abbiamo vissuto come un Amore innocente, spontaneo, giusto e necessario, sebbene sembri assurdo anche a me mentre lo scrivo…
Non so cosa sia giusto fare nel futuro lontano e nemmeno nell’immediato. Non so se, dato che cmq è qualcosa destinato a finire, prima o poi, sia il caso di portarlo avanti con le sofferenze ed i rischi del caso o se abbia cmq senso vivere un sentimento forte come quello che si è creato tra noi… 


Spero che si capisca il succo di quello che ho scritto.
Grazie ancora!


----------



## Annina123 (22 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Lei non è pericolosa.Lo potrebbe diventare se lui da cretino accettasse di continuare la storia con lei pur sapendo a quali traguardi lei vuole arrivare.Quando poi lei sarà separata dal marito......
> A quel punto poi potrebbe anche scappare qualche traccia di rossetto sul colletto della camicia o un sms con il bacio della buonanotte fuori orario


Non farei mai nulla del genere!!!


----------



## Annina123 (22 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Tutto potrebbe essere, almeno in virtù del beneficio del dubbio.
> 
> Al momento, più che pericolose, mi sembrano piuttosto inesperte in materia. Il che, per altri versi,  rende lei effettivamente pericolosa. Il tutto corroborato dalla determinazione alquanto esplicita di cassare il marito.
> 
> Però non si può escludere che lei si sia semplicemente innamorata. Pur restando una condizione pericolosa, almeno lascerebbe un po' di spazio alla buona fede.



Ma certo che sono in buona fede!  
E certo che sono innamorata altrimenti non starei qui a analizzare la questione...ù

E non sono certo pericolosa... al massimo per me stessa...


----------



## mistral (22 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Vedo che hai inquadrato anche tu il personaggio in tutto il suo splendore...


Veramente mi portavo avanti con l'inquadrare lui nel caso volesse continuare a giocare con lei come tanti hanno fatto,illudendoe  promettendo cose che non avevano nessuna intenzione di mantenere.
Se lui rimane fermo sui suoi passi ,senza cambi di rotta strategici ok,se lei accetta di viversela al momento quando già sa che non le va bene ,no.
Prima o poi qualcuno sbotta.In ogni caso sono stati chiari entrambi,nessuno  dei due vuole la stessa cosa.Sarebbero dei pazzi a continuare.E vale anche per il "personaggio" maschile.


----------



## Annina123 (22 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ciao Anna, io potrei rappresentare serenamente la moglie in questione.
> Lui ha detto lo stesso all’amante (però single, ma credo cambi poco)...”non ci sarà futuro..”. Probabilmente anche a lei ha detto : non amo e non stimo mia moglie ....
> Quando l’ho scoperto lui ha dato il benservito all’amante dicendo a me : ti amo e ti stimo....
> 
> Che dire... a volte le mogli dipinte cine streghe sono solo vittime come le amanti di chi vuole vivere seconde, terze, quarte giovinezze senza rinunciare a niente..... almeno fino a che non si viene scoperti...



Sembra quasi una rivalsa la tua anche se immagino che abbia sofferto...
Io mi sento molto in colpa con sua moglie, più di quanto al momento non ci si senta lui... 
Ho deciso però di fidarmi di lui e questo comporta, da un lato, che possa prendermi in giro, dall'altro, che non debba mettere in discussione ogni frase che dice...


----------



## Foglia (22 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Veramente mi portavo avanti con l'inquadrare lui nel caso volesse continuare a giocare con lei come tanti hanno fatto,illudendoe  promettendo cose che non avevano nessuna intenzione di mantenere.
> Se lui rimane fermo sui suoi passi ,senza cambi di rotta strategici ok,se lei accetta di viversela al momento quando già sa che non le va bene ,no.
> Prima o poi qualcuno sbotta.In ogni caso sono stati chiari entrambi,nessuno  dei due vuole la stessa cosa.Sarebbero dei pazzi a continuare.E vale anche per il "personaggio" maschile.


Quoto.


----------



## Annina123 (22 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E per fare cosa, per vedere se crolla?
> Lei lo ha descritto sempre e solo come "padre", mai come uomo, come fuoco di passione.
> Ergo, cerca un nuovo padre per i figli ed è pronta a lasciare altri due figli (non suoi, quindi chi se ne frega) senza padre.
> Persone pericolose queste...


*
L'unica cosa in assoluto che non mi serve da un uomo è la figura di padre per i miei figli....
*

Come ti ho già detto... non hai capito nulla della situazione, forse perchè troppo lontana dal tuo modo di essere...
Non ho volutamente parlato della passione che c'è tra noi perchè non volevo che ci si concentrasse su quella banalizzando il nostro rapporto. Un Uomo come lui, nel senso più completo del termine, non lo avevo mai conosciuto.


----------



## Annina123 (22 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Twin
> “Per esempio, se il tuo amante lascerà la famiglia e vivrà con te e i tuoi figli, dovrete rinunciare all'innocenza del vostro amore, perchè è senz'altro così che lo avete sentito: innocente, spontaneo, giusto e necessario, anche se comportava e comporta un tradimento.”
> 
> .....e lui ai suoi figli.



Io non voglio che lasci i suoi figli!


----------



## Foglia (22 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> *
> L'unica cosa in assoluto che non mi serve da un uomo è la figura di padre per i miei figli....
> *
> 
> ...



In che senso parli di banalizzare il vostro rapporto?
Siete entrambi impegnati, e vi vedete quando potete. Non c'è nessun progetto, hai voglia a dire che la passione non è l'elemento centrale.... 

Non si tratta di banalizzare, ma di vedere il rapporto per quello che è.
Peraltro dopo tre mesi QUALSIASI rapporto e' prevalentemente passione. Figuriamoci uno clandestino.
Perché senti di banalizzare?


----------



## Annina123 (22 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Da quello che ho letto proprio il contrario


Hai letto male.


----------



## Annina123 (22 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> In che senso parli di banalizzare il vostro rapporto?
> Siete entrambi impegnati, e vi vedete quando potete. Non c'è nessun progetto, hai voglia a dire che la passione non è l'elemento centrale....
> 
> Non si tratta di banalizzare, ma di vedere il rapporto per quello che è.
> ...



Perchè non è solo quello e non volevo che passasse questo messaggio...
Passione a 360 gradi... non solo sessuale... in questo senso sì...


----------



## Annina123 (22 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Veramente mi portavo avanti con l'inquadrare lui nel caso volesse continuare a giocare con lei come tanti hanno fatto,illudendoe  promettendo cose che non avevano nessuna intenzione di mantenere.
> Se lui rimane fermo sui suoi passi ,senza cambi di rotta strategici ok,se lei accetta di viversela al momento quando già sa che non le va bene ,no.
> Prima o poi qualcuno sbotta.In ogni caso sono stati chiari entrambi,nessuno  dei due vuole la stessa cosa.Sarebbero dei pazzi a continuare.E vale anche per il "personaggio" maschile.



In realtà... al momento mi sto interrogando sulla possibilità di vivere la nostra storia senza ulteriori aspettative...
Non so se è una cosa di cui sono capace ma, anche parlando con voi, mi sono fatta tante domande e mi sono data tante risposte...

Ad esempio... l'idea di non vivere sotto lo stesso tetto dei miei figli per me sarebbe inaccettabile, ora ma anche tra qualche anno.. non riesco a concepirla. E probabilmente è la stessa identica cosa che prova lui verso i suoi figli... e davvero non potrei mai chiedergli nulla del genere e, qualora anche lo decidesse lui, credo che sarebbe una sofferenza enorme...

Non esiste un lieto fine per noi...  [MENTION=4856]JON[/MENTION] mi aveva chiesto cosa volessi io... non so cosa possa esserci per noi ma so quello che non voglio, e strapparlo alla sua famiglia è una delle cose che non voglio. 

Anche io ho tante cose da sistemare... forse dovrei prendere il bello della situazione e basta...

Sto cercando di capire...


----------



## Foglia (22 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Perchè non è solo quello e non volevo che passasse questo messaggio...Passione a 360 gradi... non solo sessuale... in questo senso sì...


Purtroppo quella che tu chiami passione è aspettativa di un qualcosa che è impossibile. E quella che dici fiducia e' attesa che lui lasci la famiglia per te. Che ti piaccia o no ammetterlo.Temo anch'io che vi mettereste nei casini, a continuare. Il ruolo di amante ti e' andato stretto sin da subito, non è che puoi fartelo andare bene semplicemente spegnendo un interruttore.Parti da una considerazione: e' un rapporto che. (in teoria, almeno per quello che sento dire, ma anche a rigore di logica) dovrebbe portare un po' di leggerezza: che senso ha invece se diventa un problema?Con tutti i casini che mi sembra che tu abbia, poi.Io credo che tu abbia problemi ben più contingenti da risolvere. Poi davvero.... Se tra un po' dovessi desiderare di  "rifarti" una vita sentimentale, cerca altrove dagli sposati.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Purtroppo quella che tu chiami passione è aspettativa di un qualcosa che è impossibile. E quella che dici fiducia e' attesa che lui lasci la famiglia per te. Che ti piaccia o no ammetterlo.Temo anch'io che vi mettereste nei casini, a continuare. Il ruolo di amante ti e' andato stretto sin da subito, non è che puoi fartelo andare bene semplicemente spegnendo un interruttore.Parti da una considerazione: e' un rapporto che. (in teoria, almeno per quello che sento dire, ma anche a rigore di logica) dovrebbe portare un po' di leggerezza: che senso ha invece se diventa un problema?Con tutti i casini che mi sembra che tu abbia, poi.Io credo che tu abbia problemi ben più contingenti da risolvere. Poi davvero.... Se tra un po' dovessi desiderare di  "rifarti" una vita sentimentale, cerca altrove dagli sposati.


Quoto


----------



## Skorpio (22 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> forse dovrei prendere il bello della situazione e basta...
> 
> Sto cercando di capire...


Eh.. quella è un'arte.. che per quel che mi riguarda, si apprende spesso con l'esperienza.

Da quanto hai scritto, credo di capire che anche lui non sia messo granché bene, da questo punto di vista...

Eliminare le sceneggiate, le richieste in genuflessione..

C'è da togliere un bel po' di roba x imboccare la via che descrivi


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh.. quella è un'arte.. che per quel che mi riguarda, si apprende spesso con l'esperienza.
> 
> Da quanto hai scritto, credo di capire che anche lui non sia messo granché bene, da questo punto di vista...
> 
> ...


 un po’ di pelo ci vuole......la signora promette bene


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Sembra quasi una rivalsa la tua anche se immagino che abbia sofferto...
> Io mi sento molto in colpa con sua moglie, più di quanto al momento non ci si senta lui...
> Ho deciso però di fidarmi di lui e questo comporta, da un lato, che possa prendermi in giro, dall'altro, che non debba mettere in discussione ogni frase che dice...


no, non é una rivalsa.. e perché e con chi...e soprattutto a che pro?
Si tratta della condivisione di quanto successo a me.
La situazione pero' é molto simile esternamente alla vostra (vista dal lato di mio marito naturalmente).

La scoperta é stata deflagrante... e ha prodotto risultati migliori rispetto a qualunque  terapia di coppia.

Io e mio marito ci trovavamo esattamente come te e il tuo, e probabilmente come il tuo amante e sua moglie....
Poi lo shock ha portato a far emergere pian piano e incomprensioni, la ragione della perdita di intimità e l'allontanamento.. 
Ho scoperto che non lo conoscevo affatto (nel bene e nel male)

Per ora stiamo investendo nella ricostruzione del nostro progetto, e non nella sua distruzione..
Dal lato mio sono contenta, e mi sembra lo sia anche lui...anche se i dubbi sono tanti e la fiducia é davvero poca...

Anche tu stai guardando altrove...sei sicura che cominciando a comunicare davvero tu non possa ricostruire?

Anche mio marito non mi guardava piu'... ora mi guarda fin troppo....


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> In realtà... al momento mi sto interrogando sulla possibilità di vivere la nostra storia senza ulteriori aspettative...
> Non so se è una cosa di cui sono capace ma, anche parlando con voi, mi sono fatta tante domande e mi sono data tante risposte...
> 
> Ad esempio... l'idea di non vivere sotto lo stesso tetto dei miei figli per me sarebbe inaccettabile, ora ma anche tra qualche anno.. non riesco a concepirla. E probabilmente è la stessa identica cosa che prova lui verso i suoi figli... e davvero non potrei mai chiedergli nulla del genere e, qualora anche lo decidesse lui, credo che sarebbe una sofferenza enorme...
> ...


 non c'è niente da capire. Hai già fatto tutte le considerazioni.
Hai fatto bene a lasciarlo? Si se avevi delle aspettative, uno sposato con figli non è il giusto punto da cui partire se vuoi ricomnciare una nuova vita di coppia


----------



## twinpeaks (22 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Innanzitutto GRAZIE per aver speso del tempo perleggere quello che ho scritto, averci pensato su ed avermi risposto in manieracosì profonda…
> Provo a rispondere punto per punto.
> 
> 1) E' proprio quello che pensiamo noi. Mi vergogno quasi a scriverlo perché ho capito che non è una cosa per molti possibile, anzi, in tanti la deridono, ma noi sentiamo di amarci profondamente.
> ...


Non c'è di che. Si capisce tutto benissimo, e mi sembra  anche che tu abbia capito bene la natura del tuo e vostro sentimento. Non è frequente - anzi è raro - ma è veramente possibile incontrarsi come "anime gemelle", secondo l'esatta definizione che ne dai. E' una esperienza bellissima, e di straordinaria importanza benefica per entrambi. Porta con sè anche molto dolore, molta confusione, molti problemi, perchè l'anima non è la sola dimensione della nostra vita. Ci sono anche la società, i doveri, il peso della quotidianità, e soprattutto le altre persone - che sono anime anche loro - con le quali abbiamo stretto un legame profondo, e verso le quali siamo responsabili; anzitutto i figli, che attraverso di noi sono venuti al mondo.  
Vedrai che riuscirete a trovare non una soluzione (non è un problema di matematica) ma un compimento, una via percorribile. Ve la suggerirà la stessa forza che vi ha avvicinato, se non ve ne lascerete travolgere (è una forza molto grande). Per non farvene travolgere, dovete, con molta modestia, farla conversare con il resto della vostra personalità e della vostra vita, anzitutto la quotidiana. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## twinpeaks (22 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Perchè non è solo quello e non volevo che passasse questo messaggio...
> *Passione a 360 gradi... non solo sessuale*... in questo senso sì...


Aggiungo, perchè ho scordato di dirtelo, che la prova finestra della profondità del tuo sentimento è il tuo moto spontaneo di rinuncia: "lo amo e lo lascio libero". Stai tranquilla e non temere il ridicolo.


----------



## perplesso (22 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> In realtà... al momento mi sto interrogando sulla possibilità di vivere la nostra storia senza ulteriori aspettative...
> Non so se è una cosa di cui sono capace ma, anche parlando con voi, mi sono fatta tante domande e mi sono data tante risposte...
> 
> Ad esempio... l'idea di non vivere sotto lo stesso tetto dei miei figli per me sarebbe inaccettabile, ora ma anche tra qualche anno.. non riesco a concepirla. E probabilmente è la stessa identica cosa che prova lui verso i suoi figli... e davvero non potrei mai chiedergli nulla del genere e, qualora anche lo decidesse lui, credo che sarebbe una sofferenza enorme...
> ...


...ma imparare a conoscervi con calma, senza mettere pressione pare così brutto?


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Ottobre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Aggiungo, perchè ho scordato di dirtelo, che la prova finestra della profondità del tuo sentimento è il tuo moto spontaneo di rinuncia: "lo amo e lo lascio libero". Stai tranquilla e non temere il ridicolo.



Scusa...ma non capisco...
Lo amo e lo lascio libero di fare cosa?
Lui ha deciso che non lascia la famiglia per lei e lei (anche se ora ci sta ripensando perché non si sa mai che lui cambi idea in futuro)... che non vuole fare l'amante a vita...
Non lasciarlo non significherebbe liberare lui, ma costringere lei a fare qualcosa che non vuole fare...

Non ci vedo nessun particolare "sacrificio"....
Pero' forse é colpa mia.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Anche io ho tante cose da sistemare... forse dovrei prendere il bello della situazione e basta...
> 
> Sto cercando di capire...


Stai cominciando a ragionare ma ancora non ci siamo. Devi lasciarlo in pace e cominciare a vivere il tuo nuovo status: di donna separata con figli. E cercare persone in situazioni compatibili con questo status.
Altrimenti perdi tempo di vita.


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Stai cominciando a ragionare ma ancora non ci siamo. Devi lasciarlo in pace e cominciare a vivere il tuo nuovo status: di donna separata con figli. E cercare persone in situazioni compatibili con questo status.
> Altrimenti perdi tempo di vita.


Ma scusa accetta di fare l’amante. Scopa e ognuno a casa propria. Il meglio, o no?


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Stai cominciando a ragionare ma ancora non ci siamo. Devi lasciarlo in pace e cominciare a vivere il tuo nuovo status: di donna separata con figli. E cercare persone in situazioni compatibili con questo status.
> Altrimenti perdi tempo di vita.


Ma chi te l'ha detta sta stronzata? Un amante ce l'ha già, a cui va benissimo la vita che fa. Cazzo fa, lascia quello che ha già costruito per ripartire da zero col primo stronzo che capita? Cioè capisco che i paraocchi siano un diritto di tutti, Ma tu ne abusi veramente male :rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma scusa accetta di fare l’amante. Scopa e ognuno a casa propria. Il meglio, o no?





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma chi te l'ha detta sta stronzata? Un amante ce l'ha già, a cui va benissimo la vita che fa. Cazzo fa, lascia quello che ha già costruito per ripartire da zero col primo stronzo che capita? Cioè capisco che i paraocchi siano un diritto di tutti, Ma tu ne abusi veramente male :rotfl:


Lei non vuole un amante, lei vuole un nuovo marito e un nuovo padre per i suoi figli.
Lasciasse in pace il tizio: lui si voleva solo un'amante.


----------



## Annina123 (22 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Lei non vuole un amante, lei vuole un nuovo marito e un nuovo padre per i suoi figli.
> Lasciasse in pace il tizio: lui si voleva solo un'amante.



 [MENTION=7184]Orbis Tertius[/MENTION] e [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] questa volta avete perso il fine tuning!


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ...ma imparare a conoscervi con calma, senza mettere pressione pare così brutto?


sì


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Purtroppo quella che tu chiami passione è aspettativa di un qualcosa che è impossibile. E quella che dici fiducia e' attesa che lui lasci la famiglia per te. Che ti piaccia o no ammetterlo.Temo anch'io che vi mettereste nei casini, a continuare. Il ruolo di amante ti e' andato stretto sin da subito, non è che puoi fartelo andare bene semplicemente spegnendo un interruttore.Parti da una considerazione: e' un rapporto che. (in teoria, almeno per quello che sento dire, ma anche a rigore di logica) dovrebbe portare un po' di leggerezza: che senso ha invece se diventa un problema?Con tutti i casini che mi sembra che tu abbia, poi.Io credo che tu abbia problemi ben più contingenti da risolvere. Poi davvero.... Se tra un po' dovessi desiderare di  "rifarti" una vita sentimentale, cerca altrove dagli sposati.


Quoto


----------



## Annina123 (22 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ...ma imparare a conoscervi con calma, senza mettere pressione pare così brutto?


Forse sarebbe la cosa migliore...


----------



## Annina123 (22 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Scusa...ma non capisco...
> Lo amo e lo lascio libero di fare cosa?
> Lui ha deciso che non lascia la famiglia per lei e lei (anche se ora ci sta ripensando perché non si sa mai che lui cambi idea in futuro)... che non vuole fare l'amante a vita...
> Non lasciarlo non significherebbe liberare lui, ma costringere lei a fare qualcosa che non vuole fare...
> ...


Lo lascio in pace ti suona meglio..?


----------



## Annina123 (22 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> no, non é una rivalsa.. e perché e con chi...e soprattutto a che pro?
> Si tratta della condivisione di quanto successo a me.
> La situazione pero' é molto simile esternamente alla vostra (vista dal lato di mio marito naturalmente).
> 
> ...


Con mio marito credo che non si possa sistemare ma sono contenta che, nel tuo caso, le cose siano andate in questo modo. 

Forse suona patetico ma se lo sapessi felice con la moglie... farei meno fatica a rinunciare a lui... e sono sincera.


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Lo lascio in pace ti suona meglio..?


Direi che così è tutta un’altra cosa ....


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Con mio marito credo che non si possa sistemare ma sono contenta che, nel tuo caso, le cose siano andate in questo modo.
> 
> Forse suona patetico ma se lo sapessi felice con la moglie... farei meno fatica a rinunciare a lui... e sono sincera.


Capisco. Non conosci la situazione che state vivendo e quindi probabilmente è meglio che non mi esprima...so solo quanto dolore provoca alle persone inermi la  scoperta di essere stati ingannati... e non parlo solo dei coniugi.
la figlia di un amico che tradiva la moglie ha scoperto i messaggi dell’amantr al padre e ora si rifiuta di mangiare Sta diventando anoressica  a 10 anni.... 
certo, fortunatamente non tutti i casi sono come questi ... però ...
Io non sono perché le famiglie siano inossidabili per forza....ma .sono contraria agli inganni.... 
Li considero un’egoistica truffa bella e buona ...



Ma non ti sto giudicando, sia ben chiaro, non mi permetterei mai... ma  sono convinta che se l’energia là si mettesse nel rapporto, comunicando chiaramente i propri desideri...forse si eviterebbe lo sfascio di 2 famiglie .... e tanta sofferenza... più dell’inedia in cui si pensa di essere intrappolati..


----------



## Annina123 (23 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Capisco. Non conosci la situazione che state vivendo e quindi probabilmente è meglio che non mi esprima...so solo quanto dolore provoca alle persone inermi la  scoperta di essere stati ingannati... e non parlo solo dei coniugi.
> la figlia di un amico che tradiva la moglie ha scoperto i messaggi dell’amantr al padre e ora si rifiuta di mangiare Sta diventando anoressica  a 10 anni....
> certo, fortunatamente non tutti i casi sono come questi ... però ...
> Io non sono perché le famiglie siano inossidabili per forza....ma .sono contraria agli inganni....
> Li considero un’egoistica truffa bella e buona ...


Lo capisco bene.... è uno dei motivi per cui soffro....


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Lo capisco bene.... è uno dei motivi per cui soffro....


Mi spiace... è evidente che sia tutto difficile....


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Lo capisco bene.... è uno dei motivi per cui soffro....


Anche quando lo prendi? Ipocrita.....


----------



## JON (23 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma certo che sono in buona fede!
> E certo che sono innamorata altrimenti non starei qui a analizzare la questione...ù
> 
> E non sono certo pericolosa... al massimo per me stessa...


Cercavo solo di mediare.
 Per me la tua è buona fede. Anche laddove i tuoi pensieri potessero sembrare una forzatura, va detto che si tratta di un comportamento dipendente proprio dall'innamoramento.

Non sei tagliata per fare l'amante vita natural durante. Non che tu non ne abbia le capacità, capirai, prendere solo il buono da tutto questo per te sarebbe di grande lunga più semplice. Il problema è che tu vorresti qualcosa di più, mentre lui ha stabilito dei limiti, più o meno taciti.

C'è un effetto collaterale in tutto questo, ovvero che ti stai tarando sulle nuove condizioni imposte principalmente da lui. Qui si sta additando te di volere la luna, ma in realtà è lui che te la fa toccare a chiacchiere e poi con i fatti te la toglie. Diciamo pure che lui sia nel giusto, o quantomeno nella posizione di chi deve salvare capra e cavoli, sappi che se appoggi le sue modalità accetti il limitante ruolo di amante. Ovvero quello che sei stata finora. Se ti rendi complice di questo non dovrai lamentarti. Starai fresca poi a raccontarti che lui è presente, attento e tutto quello che ti farà piacere sentire. Dipende da quello che vuoi tu, se è un compagno nella vita che vuoi allora è quello che devi prendere, a costo di sostituire marito e amante. Ma in ogni caso parti da te, un passo per volta e cominciando, manco a dirlo, da tuo marito.


----------



## JON (23 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma scusa accetta di fare l’amante. Scopa e ognuno a casa propria. Il meglio, o no?


Si, ma devi capire che questa è una soluzione che andrebbe bene a te e a quelli che ragionano come te.

Quello che dico io è che o ti tari sul ruolo di amante, oppure, se cerchi altro, rivolgerti altrove.


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Si, ma devi capire che questa è una soluzione che andrebbe bene a te e a quelli che ragionano come te.
> 
> Quello che dico io è che o ti tari sul ruolo di amante, oppure, se cerchi altro, rivolgerti altrove.


Allora statev’ A’ casa. Quando si è in certe situazioni bisogna scendere a compromessi.  Se si soffre cambiate mestiere, anche se poi sotto sotto quando lo date o lo prendete la sofferenza svanisce. O no?


----------



## twinpeaks (23 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Scusa...ma non capisco...
> Lo amo e lo lascio libero di fare cosa?
> Lui ha deciso che non lascia la famiglia per lei e lei (anche se ora ci sta ripensando perché non si sa mai che lui cambi idea in futuro)... che non vuole fare l'amante a vita...
> Non lasciarlo non significherebbe liberare lui, ma costringere lei a fare qualcosa che non vuole fare...
> ...


Da quel che capisco (posso sbagliarmi) Annina poteva fare pressione sul suo amante fino a condurlo a lasciare la famiglia per stare con lei, e gli strumenti ce li aveva eccome. Non li ha usati.


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Ottobre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Da quel che capisco (posso sbagliarmi) Annina poteva fare pressione sul suo amante fino a condurlo a lasciare la famiglia per stare con lei, e gli strumenti ce li aveva eccome. Non li ha usati.


A me invece sembra che abbia fatto proprio così.... lo strumento che sta usando è proprio quello di prendere le distanze ....
Quali altri strumenti puoi avere con uno che ti dice che la famiglia è imprescindibile se non “fargli provare la totale assenza di te?”(riporto per esperienza la frase usata dall’amante di mio marito....voglio il tuo bene e quindi ti perdo....” peccato poi dopo aver visto che i ritorni erano pari a zero dirgli: “ci ho ripensato....continuavamo a vederci lo stesso così ..:”  Non ci sta pensando anche annina dopo aver visto che non funziona diversamente?
Storie che si ripetono.... uguali, quasi tutte... e ci si appiglia sempre a quel “quasi”...

Scusa Anna, non me ne volere ma la vedo così


----------



## JON (23 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Allora statev’ A’ casa. Quando si è in certe situazioni bisogna scendere a compromessi.  Se si soffre cambiate mestiere, anche se poi sotto sotto quando lo date o lo prendete la sofferenza svanisce. O no?


Anche. Nel senso prendere quello che si vuole senza compromessi, o lasciare. Ogni caso è a se.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Da quel che capisco (posso sbagliarmi) Annina poteva fare pressione sul suo amante fino a condurlo a lasciare la famiglia per stare con lei, e gli strumenti ce li aveva eccome. Non li ha usati.


A me sembra invece che gli strumenti non servivano a un granché visto che la famiglia di lui non è mai stata messa in dubbio


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me sembra invece che gli strumenti non servivano a un granché visto che la famiglia di lui non è mai stata messa in dubbio


E quindi? O Si adegua o fuori dalle balle


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E quindi? O Si adegua o fuori dalle balle


Appunto... e quindi di che scelta altruistica stiamo parlando?


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Appunto... e quindi di che scelta altruistica stiamo parlando?


Ma nessuna scelta è obbligata a fare l’amante.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E quindi? O Si adegua o fuori dalle balle


Più che si adegua deve capire se può stare in una storia così. Altrimenti si chiude e stop


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Più che si adegua deve capire se può stare in una storia così. Altrimenti si chiude e stop


Se continua da amante avrà anche la speranza di qualcos’altro. Il tempo lo dirà


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Si, ma devi capire che questa è una soluzione che andrebbe bene a te e a quelli che ragionano come te.
> 
> Quello che dico io è che *o ti tari *sul ruolo di amante, oppure, se cerchi altro, rivolgerti altrove.


o titiri?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Appunto... e quindi di che scelta altruistica stiamo parlando?


Infatti, confesso che per la prima volta non sono del tutto d'accordo con Twin: è vero che un'amante ha molte armi, soprattutto se c'è un feeling particolare. Ma se lui innalza un muro a difesa della famiglia, lei può solo sperare di operare in modo "sporco" per ottenere qualcosa.  
Non possiamo certo "onorarla" se non lo fa, ci mancherebbe altro.
Andrebbe, invece, a suo disonore il farlo.
Io sono stranamente d'accordo con quel mezzo pazzo esaltato di [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] : è lei che prima ha costruito una romantica avventura e poi l'ha trasformata in altro, "ribaltando il tavolo" e prendendo sonoramente in giro il poveraccio (che, da par suo, aveva bisogno di ciò che gli era stato promesso e non di altro).


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Appunto... e quindi di che scelta altruistica stiamo parlando?


Infatti, confesso che per la prima volta non sono del tutto d'accordo con Twin: è vero che un'amante ha molte armi, soprattutto se c'è un feeling particolare. Ma se lui innalza un muro a difesa della famiglia, lei può solo sperare di operare in modo "sporco" per ottenere qualcosa.  
Non possiamo certo "onorarla" se non lo fa, ci mancherebbe altro.
Andrebbe, invece, a suo disonore il farlo.
Io sono stranamente d'accordo con quel mezzo pazzo esaltato di [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] : è lei che prima ha costruito una romantica avventura e poi l'ha trasformata in altro, "ribaltando il tavolo" e prendendo sonoramente in giro il poveraccio (che, da par suo, aveva bisogno di ciò che gli era stato promesso e non di altro).


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me sembra invece che gli strumenti non servivano a un granché visto che la famiglia di lui non è mai stata messa in dubbio


Quoto, si è subito definito codardo.
No non credo proprio che sia un tipo da lasciarsi facilmente convincere.
 [MENTION=7332]Annina123[/MENTION] dopo che lo hai lasciato si è fatto più risentire?


----------



## JON (23 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> o titiri?


...o tiritiritu


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Allora statev’ A’ casa. Quando si è in certe situazioni bisogna scendere a compromessi.  Se si soffre cambiate mestiere, anche se poi sotto sotto quando lo date o lo prendete la sofferenza svanisce. O no?


alle 5.53 sei già sul pezzo


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Si, ma devi capire che questa è una soluzione che andrebbe bene a te e a quelli che ragionano come te.
> 
> Quello che dico io è che o ti tari sul ruolo di amante, oppure, se cerchi altro, rivolgerti altrove.


fosse semplice tararsi. Un tantino si svia (ogni tanto).


----------



## JON (23 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> alle 5.53 sei già sul pezzo


Ad una certa il sonno scema.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se continua da amante avrà anche la speranza di qualcos’altro. Il tempo lo dirà


non va bene però avere questo pressuposto. Se poi non va ci resterà malissimo e penserà di aver buttato via tempo e a conti fatti si sentirà ancor più sola.
No, non sono d'accordo continuare con questa speranza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Ad una certa il sonno scema.


 scema a me non lo dici:rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> ...o tiritiritu


tiritirità


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> alle 5.53 sei già sul pezzo


Ragazza il mattino ha “l’oro in bocca”.


----------



## Foglia (23 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> fosse semplice tararsi. Un tantino si svia (ogni tanto).


Eh. Non fosse che lei dice che non vorrebbe MAI che lui lasciasse la famiglia, però nei fatti vuole altro.

Sul discorso dell'incontrare l'anima gemella  (@twinpeaks)...
A parte che sono portata a considerare, quella dell'anima gemella, alla stregua di una grande balla.
Comunque. Sarò io a sbagliare. Diamo per buono che esista, come da piccoli esiste babbo natale 

Ma se davvero non vogliamo ricondurla a una favoletta, l'anima gemella si conferma (e quindi può essere detta tale) quando e' messa alla prova nel quotidiano. Mica in una bolla.

Io vorrei proprio vedere, alla prova dei fatti, se quell'anima gemella non diventerebbe un'anima, per quanto buona, davanti a bollette, figli di lei con cui convivere, problemi coi figli propri, ex moglie da gestire e chi più ne ha più ne metta.

In soldoni, e' forse questo il messaggio di twin.

Però però....

Forse è meglio non mitizzare certi rapporti che - ben lungi dall'essere mitici - hanno caso mai molto dell'umano.
Che cazzarola.... L'anima gemella in un rapporto clandestino di tre mesi per me e' troppo, anche solo da sentire.
Vero che mi viene l'orticaria a prescindere.... Ma a pensare a due che hanno la loro vita, si incontrano e prendono atto di come coniugare il proprio status di anime gemelle inserite in un contesto crudele che - comunque lo metti - inquinerebbe la purezza del sentimento.... No. E' troppo.

Parliamo di attrazione, parliamo di elettricità, parliamo di empatia.... Ma non scomodiamo massimi sistemi. No all'Amore grandissimo stroncato sul nascere dal destino ineluttabile. Non se po' senti', per me. Stride.

Scusate eh.


----------



## ilnikko (23 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> [...] *Ma a pensare a due che hanno la loro vita*, si incontrano e prendono atto di come coniugare il proprio status di anime gemelle inserite in un contesto crudele che - comunque lo metti - inquinerebbe la purezza del sentimento.... No. E' troppo.[...]


Capitano queste cose in genere perchè uno dei due (o entrambi) "la loro vita" coniugale non ce l'hanno piu', vedi lei ad esempio. E' questo messaggio che personalmente non riesco a far passare (colpa mia ?) la differenza tra due amanti _classici _passatemi il termine, dove dopo l'ora d'aria ognuno torna a casina a raccontare cazzate al leggittimo, e due persone che cercano di rifarsi dopo un progetto andato in frantumi. C'è parecchia differenza. Non è che _amante _è universalmente riconosciuto e vuol dire sempre la stessa cosa.


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eh. Non fosse che lei dice che non vorrebbe MAI che lui lasciasse la famiglia, però nei fatti vuole altro.
> 
> Sul discorso dell'incontrare l'anima gemella  (@twinpeaks)...
> A parte che sono portata a considerare, quella dell'anima gemella, alla stregua di una grande balla.
> ...


Diciamo che è na’ cacata bestiale


----------



## JON (23 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> tiritirità


...trallallerollerollà 

...mi sa che stamattina non è cosa


----------



## JON (23 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> scema a me non lo dici:rotfl:


Ma io dicevo a quella pazza di Blaise


----------



## Foglia (23 Ottobre 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Capitano queste cose in genere perchè uno dei due (o entrambi) "la loro vita" coniugale non ce l'hanno piu', vedi lei ad esempio. E' questo messaggio che personalmente non riesco a far passare (colpa mia ?) la differenza tra due amanti _classici _passatemi il termine, dove dopo l'ora d'aria ognuno torna a casina a raccontare cazzate al leggittimo, e due persone che cercano di rifarsi dopo un progetto andato in frantumi. C'è parecchia differenza. Non è che _amante _è universalmente riconosciuto e vuol dire sempre la stessa cosa.



Scusa eh.

Ma l'amante e' amante perché non si parla di persone libere. 

Ma già due che volessero  "rifarsi" di un precedente rapporto fallito  (quindi diamoli pure per liberi entrambi) per me partirebbero col piede sbagliato in partenza.

Eddai.... Non stiamo parlando di due persone tenute in gabbia.
Stiamo parlando di due persone  CON UN VISSUTO  (nel bene e nel male) che si frequentano da tre mesi. Una vorrebbe andare oltre, l'altro  (malgrado dichiari una cosa gravissima, e cioè di non stimare la moglie) tutto sommato a casa sua sta bene.

Dai, lasciamo perdere le favole dell'anima gemella e dell'ammmorre sconfinato nei confini di chi si vuole  "rifare" e di chi si vuole solo svagare.


----------



## JON (23 Ottobre 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Capitano queste cose in genere perchè uno dei due (o entrambi) "la loro vita" coniugale non ce l'hanno piu', vedi lei ad esempio. E' questo messaggio che personalmente non riesco a far passare (colpa mia ?) la differenza tra due amanti _classici _passatemi il termine, dove dopo l'ora d'aria ognuno torna a casina a raccontare cazzate al leggittimo, e due persone che cercano di rifarsi dopo un progetto andato in frantumi. C'è parecchia differenza. Non è che _amante _è universalmente riconosciuto e vuol dire sempre la stessa cosa.


Per questo intendevo che i due si collocassero su piani molto differenti.


----------



## ilnikko (23 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Scusa eh.
> 
> Ma l'amante e' amante perché non si parla di persone libere.
> 
> ...


Aldilà del fatto che io generalizzavo, nel 3d specifico l'ho detto piu' volte che lei deve guardare altrove (altrove significa NO cazzari sposati che puzzano a 100 km di bugie...) e in tutta onesta' da uomo trovo triste vedere così tante persone disilluse sulle possibilità della vita, soprattutto le donne. E non è che io sia 'sto romanticone...anzi. Mi sembra di vedervi tutti con la calcolatrice in mano...


----------



## MariLea (23 Ottobre 2017)

proporrei di leggere "Terapia di coppia per amanti" di Diego De Silva.

o il film in programmazione dal 26 c.m.
http://www.filmitalia.org/p.aspx?t=film&l=it&did=101493



[video=youtube;Ye1CR41qj8Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye1CR41qj8Q[/video]


----------



## Foglia (23 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Diciamo che è na’ cacata bestiale


Quella dell'anima gemella per me senz'altro.

E intendiamoci: non escludo che si possa amare, e non voglio neanche  "pesare" i sentimenti.
Ma mettere in mezzo qualcosa di grande  (grande ho detto grande.... Non grosso. ), dopo tre mesi, come si fa?

Si mitizza al più un rapporto che è in divenire, e le premesse non sono buone. E allora non è che si va a "sporcare" (mediante rinunce, in qualsiasi senso) un qualcosa di purissimo che non è verificato. Se non nella testa di chi prende uno conosciuto da tre mesi, lo pone su un piedistallo, e al contempo pensa a come farcelo scendere per renderselo accessibile. O fruibile.

Tre mesi di incontri clandestini EPPERO' (a parole?) mai conosciuto uno così.
Potrebbe anche essere la miglior persona in circolazione sulla faccia di questa terra.... Dopo tre mesi (ripeto clandestini) non si può fare altro che crederlo in parola.
E sulla base di questo castello sospirare nel vedere il principe intrappolato nella torre, pensando che per tirarlo fuori di li' ci vogliono minimo le bombe a mano che fanno le macerie. Come se quelle non si vedessero da prima...

Mah


----------



## Foglia (23 Ottobre 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Aldilà del fatto che io generalizzavo, nel 3d specifico l'ho detto piu' volte che lei deve guardare altrove (altrove significa NO cazzari sposati che puzzano a 100 km di bugie...) e in tutta onesta' da uomo trovo triste vedere così tante persone disilluse sulle possibilità della vita, soprattutto le donne. E non è che io sia 'sto romanticone...anzi. Mi sembra di vedervi tutti con la calcolatrice in mano...


Meglio la calcolatrice che conta me e le persone che contano per me che una calcolatrice sbiellata a tener conto di chi non va tenuto in conto. E per tenere in conto mi ci vuole altro dalla fantasia, dagli occhietti a cuore, dal vorrei tanto ma.... Etc. Etc.Stessero pure tra i passatempi, non tra gli addendi.


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Forse sarebbe la cosa migliore...


...sarebbe la cosa più sensata.    per te, per lui e per i figlioli


----------



## JON (23 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Meglio la calcolatrice che conta me e le persone che contano per me che una calcolatrice sbiellata a tener conto di chi non va tenuto in conto. E per tenere in conto mi ci vuole altro dalla fantasia, dagli occhietti a cuore, dal vorrei tanto ma.... Etc. Etc.Stessero pure tra i passatempi, non tra gli addendi.


Condivido.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ragazza il mattino ha “l’oro in bocca”.


:rotfl: si proprio l'oro:rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> :rotfl: si proprio l'oro:rotfl:


Bravaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eh. Non fosse che lei dice che non vorrebbe MAI che lui lasciasse la famiglia, però nei fatti vuole altro.
> 
> Sul discorso dell'incontrare l'anima gemella  (@twinpeaks)...
> A parte che sono portata a considerare, quella dell'anima gemella, alla stregua di una grande balla.
> ...


 il fantasticare ci sta, sono d'accordo che in una relazione così breve si possa già parlare di anima gemella, è un'esagerazione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Ma io dicevo a quella pazza di Blaise


lo so:rotfl:, ma io sono gelosa di quella:rotfl:
 [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION] sempre così nominata. Ma cosa avrà mai!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Bravaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


un Lingotto


----------



## JON (23 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo so:rotfl:, ma io sono gelosa di quella:rotfl:
> @_Blaise53_ sempre così nominata. *Ma cosa avrà mai*!!!


Mah, la verve partenopea?


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo so:rotfl:, ma io sono gelosa di quella:rotfl:
> [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION] sempre così nominata. Ma cosa avrà mai!!!


Ueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee’ nominatA? Sono un maschietto


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> ...trallallerollerollà
> 
> ...mi sa che stamattina non è cosa


:rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Di la i paradossi di qua i paraculi


----------



## ilnikko (23 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Condivido.


Io no, ma tant'è


----------



## JON (23 Ottobre 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Io no, ma tant'è


Però dal lato del fatalismo no le si può dare torto.


----------



## ilnikko (23 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Però dal lato del fatalismo no le si può dare torto.


Non parlo mai di torto o ragione / giusto o sbagliato, io non definirei mai "sbiellato" un ragionamento che è diverso dal mio, mi limiterei a dissentire, tutto li'. Pero' in genere quando leggo un pizzico in piu' di "fervore" nell'esporre la propria opinione in genere lascio cadere la cosa...il piu' delle volte so' gia' che PER ME non vale la pena insistere.


----------



## JON (23 Ottobre 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Non parlo mai di torto o ragione / giusto o sbagliato, io non definirei mai "sbiellato" un ragionamento che è diverso dal mio, mi limiterei a dissentire, tutto li'. Pero' in genere quando leggo un pizzico in piu' di "fervore" nell'esporre la propria opinione in genere lascio cadere la cosa...*il piu' delle volte so' gia' che PER ME non vale la pena insistere*.


Sei molto selettivo. Personalmente da quell'opinione io ho preso una parte che trovo veritiera, a prescindere dalla presunzione del tono.


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Annarella è sparita. Sarà andata a prendere un po’ d’aria


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo so:rotfl:, ma io sono gelosa di quella:rotfl:
> @_Blaise53_ sempre così nominata. *Ma cosa avrà mai*!!!


"Quella" è troppo un grande!


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> "Quella" è troppo un grande!


Troioni che non siete altro


----------



## Foglia (23 Ottobre 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Non parlo mai di torto o ragione / giusto o sbagliato, io non definirei mai "sbiellato" un ragionamento che è diverso dal mio, mi limiterei a dissentire, tutto li'. Pero' in genere quando leggo un pizzico in piu' di "fervore" nell'esporre la propria opinione in genere lascio cadere la cosa...il piu' delle volte so' gia' che PER ME non vale la pena insistere.



Guarda che non c'è nessun fervore, almeno per parte mia, se ero io (come credo) quella a cui ti riferivi.

C'era solo una constatazione, molto terra terra se vogliamo, per cui secondo me un tipo sposato con cui mi frequento da tre mesi non è nulla più nulla meno di un passatempo. Ovvio che per essere un passatempo deve pure sempre essere piacevole. Mica uno che disprezzo, questo è ovvio. Ma l'amore si mostra e dimostra nel quotidiano, mica coi sospiri a distanza forzata, perché uno dei due è impegnato. E manco con uno libero che c'è quando e per quello che fa comodo.

Il migliore amico di mio marito ha un rapporto a distanza da.... Boh.... Almeno 15 anni: non è un pupattolo, e neppure lei. Qualsiasi progetto di vita insieme e' sempre rimasto sulla carta. Si sentiranno al telefono per cinque ore al giorno, e fanno gli innamuratielli che sospirano. Se chiedi a lui news di lei è sempre informatissimo. Si vedranno si e no un paio di volte all'anno. Ah.... Sono ufficialmente fidanzati. All'alba dei 40. C'è anche chi gli va bene così, non sta a me pesare i sentimenti altrui. Fossi stata in uno qualsiasi dei due, avrei ben altre idee in merito a come qualificare una relazione di questo tipo. Tasto zero sulla famosa calcolatrice . Per carità: sempre meglio di certi valori negativi. Forse. A me l'idea di stare a perdere tempo sfiorerebbe eccome. Eppure sognano tanto, questi due. Comunque, c'è spazio per sognare un po' di tutto. Ho estremizzato volutamente, con questo esempio.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Guarda che non c'è nessun fervore, almeno per parte mia, se ero io (come credo) quella a cui ti riferivi.
> 
> C'era solo una constatazione, molto terra terra se vogliamo, per cui secondo me un tipo sposato con cui mi frequento da tre mesi non è nulla più nulla meno di un passatempo. Ovvio che per essere un passatempo deve pure sempre essere piacevole. Mica uno che disprezzo, questo è ovvio. Ma l'amore si mostra e dimostra nel quotidiano, mica coi sospiri a distanza forzata, perché uno dei due è impegnato. E manco con uno libero che c'è quando e per quello che fa comodo.
> 
> Il migliore amico di mio marito ha un rapporto a distanza da.... Boh.... Almeno 15 anni: non è un pupattolo, e neppure lei. Qualsiasi progetto di vita insieme e' sempre rimasto sulla carta. Si sentiranno al telefono per cinque ore al giorno, e fanno gli innamuratielli che sospirano. Se chiedi a lui news di lei è sempre informatissimo. Si vedranno si e no un paio di volte all'anno. Ah.... Sono ufficialmente fidanzati. All'alba dei 40. C'è anche chi gli va bene così, non sta a me pesare i sentimenti altrui. Fossi stata in uno qualsiasi dei due, avrei ben altre idee in merito a come qualificare una relazione di questo tipo. Tasto zero sulla famosa calcolatrice . Per carità: sempre meglio di certi valori negativi. Forse. A me l'idea di stare a perdere tempo sfiorerebbe eccome. Eppure sognano tanto, questi due. Comunque, c'è spazio per sognare un po' di tutto. Ho estremizzato volutamente, con questo esempio.


Io credo che i sospiri ci possano anche essere compresa la voglia di volersi o potersi vedere di più
Per me è fondamentale capire quanto questo ti fa da boccata d'aria o ti contribuisce ad allontanarti in una situazione già precaria. Insomma come dicevi tu stabilire cosa sono le cose importanti della vita e decidere. E le cose importanti possono essere anche l'amante. Ma appunto decidi.


----------



## Foglia (23 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che i sospiri ci possano anche essere compresa la voglia di volersi o potersi vedere di più
> Per me è fondamentale capire quanto questo ti fa da boccata d'aria o ti contribuisce ad allontanarti in una situazione già precaria. Insomma come dicevi tu stabilire cosa sono le cose importanti della vita e decidere. E le cose importanti possono essere anche l'amante. Ma appunto decidi.


Ma se un amante ti diventa così importante da programmarci sopra la tua vita significa che  (se non vuoi sprecare le tue aspettative) minimo minimo entrambi avete DECISO, fatti alla mano, di uscire allo scoperto. Peccato che se anche uno solo dei due non è intenzionato, l'altro ha da farsene una ragione e rivedere le sue priorità.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma se un amante ti diventa così importante da programmarci sopra la tua vita significa che  (se non vuoi sprecare le tue aspettative) minimo minimo entrambi avete DECISO, fatti alla mano, di uscire allo scoperto. Peccato che se anche uno solo dei due non è intenzionato, l'altro ha da farsene una ragione e rivedere le sue priorità.


Ho detto la stessa cosa. Probabilmente non sono stata chiara


----------



## Foglia (23 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho detto la stessa cosa. Probabilmente non sono stata chiara


Nono era chiaro. Ho voluto solo precisare che l'amante diventa priorità quando smette di essere amante, tutto qui.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Nono era chiaro. Ho voluto solo precisare che l'amante diventa priorità quando smette di essere amante, tutto qui.


Non sempre però. E qui secondo me lo sbaglio


----------



## Foglia (23 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sempre però. E qui secondo me lo sbaglio


Non è che tutto deve essere reciproco, almeno non nei modi, per carità.

Quello che dici però non lo capisco fino in fondo. Avere come priorità uno che non ti ha per priorità  (e non è certo un delitto) alla fine stanca. E porta frustrazione. E allora o i paletti sono chiari a entrambi, o qualcuno ci rimedia una bella delusione giocoforza.
E torniamo al mio discorso di prima: forse non è il caso di tirare in ballo le anime gemelle, quanto piuttosto un po' di sano pragmatismo che non ti fa partire in quarta su una strada in salita.


----------



## twinpeaks (23 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Infatti, confesso che per la prima volta non sono del tutto d'accordo con Twin: è vero che un'amante ha molte armi, soprattutto se c'è un feeling particolare. Ma se lui innalza un muro a difesa della famiglia, lei può solo sperare di operare in modo "sporco" per ottenere qualcosa.
> Non possiamo certo "onorarla" se non lo fa, ci mancherebbe altro.
> Andrebbe, invece, a suo disonore il farlo.
> Io sono stranamente d'accordo con quel mezzo pazzo esaltato di @_Arcistufo_ : è lei che prima ha costruito una romantica avventura e poi l'ha trasformata in altro, "ribaltando il tavolo" e prendendo sonoramente in giro il poveraccio (che, da par suo, aveva bisogno di ciò che gli era stato promesso e non di altro).


Naturalmente, mi posso sbagliare. Qua tiriamo a indovinare, tutti.


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Infatti, confesso che per la prima volta non sono del tutto d'accordo con Twin: è vero che un'amante ha molte armi, soprattutto se c'è un feeling particolare. Ma se lui innalza un muro a difesa della famiglia, lei può solo sperare di operare in modo "sporco" per ottenere qualcosa.
> Non possiamo certo "onorarla" se non lo fa, ci mancherebbe altro.
> Andrebbe, invece, a suo disonore il farlo.
> Io sono stranamente d'accordo con quel mezzo pazzo esaltato di @_Arcistufo_ : è lei che prima ha costruito una romantica avventura e poi l'ha trasformata in altro, "ribaltando il tavolo" e prendendo sonoramente in giro il poveraccio (che, da par suo, aveva bisogno di ciò che gli era stato promesso e non di altro).


io sarò pure un mezzo pazzo esaltato (ammazza quanto te costa darmi ragione e basta, ma vabbè, pace:rotfl, ma so leggere.
Mi baso su quello che ha scritto.
O racconti le cose, fornendo tutti gli elementi o ti stai zitta.
Non scrivi mezza parte della storia, dopodichè, quando metà del forumme ti da della bimbaminkia (tranne due poveracce vittime della PSTD più nera che sul tema sono attendibili zero), ribaltare la frittata al grido di "avete letto tutti maleh!
o no?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Ottobre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Naturalmente, mi posso sbagliare. Qua tiriamo a indovinare, tutti.


Infatti non era una critica...


----------



## Annina123 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> io sarò pure un mezzo pazzo esaltato (ammazza quanto te costa darmi ragione e basta, ma vabbè, pace:rotfl, ma so leggere.
> Mi baso su quello che ha scritto.
> O racconti le cose, fornendo tutti gli elementi o ti stai zitta.
> Non scrivi mezza parte della storia, dopodichè, quando metà del forumme ti da della bimbaminkia (tranne due poveracce vittime della PSTD più nera che sul tema sono attendibili zero), ribaltare la frittata al grido di "avete letto tutti maleh!
> o no?


Ma mica hanno letto tutti male! Solo un paio...


----------



## Annina123 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Oggi abbiamo parlato. Appena ho un attimo tra stasera e domani rispondo a tutti. Intanto vi ringrazio.
Oggi giornata impegnativa causa terapie etc.


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che i sospiri ci possano anche essere compresa la voglia di volersi o potersi vedere di più
> Per me è fondamentale capire quanto questo ti fa da boccata d'aria o ti contribuisce ad allontanarti in una situazione già precaria. Insomma come dicevi tu stabilire cosa sono le cose importanti della vita e decidere. E le cose importanti possono essere anche l'amante. Ma appunto decidi.


Ognuno fa quel che può per stare bene. Quello che non capisco è perché tanta gente si dà da fare per andare a stare peggio di come sta.


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma mica hanno letto tutti male! Solo un paio...


Te piacerebbe...


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Troioni che non siete altro


sboccata!!! Una signora cercare cose non le dice, veramente neanche i signori


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Oggi abbiamo parlato. Appena ho un attimo tra stasera e domani rispondo a tutti. Intanto vi ringrazio.
> Oggi giornata impegnativa causa terapie etc.


Dai che domani si tromba


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee’ nominatA? Sono un maschietto


Effettivamente spiegherebbe un sacco di cose


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Effettivamente spiegherebbe un sacco di cose


Spiega


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Anche quando lo prendi? Ipocrita.....


No, non h24.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Eccomi...

Ieri abbiamo parlato. 

In breve questi sono i miei ragionamenti:

Ho riflettuto in particolare sulla domanda che a qualcuno potrà sembrar banale ma che per me è stata importante di @_JON_ e ho riflettuto su quanto scritto da @_Skorpio_ e @_twinpeaks_ in merito all'esistenza o meno di Amore senza progetti o senza coronamento "canonico".


In pratica mi sono chiesta cosa volessi davvero e come mai stessi così male in questa relazione.

Mi sono risposta, innanzitutto, analizzando la mia situazione attuale, le mie priorità, che sono ovviamente i miei figli e la loro salute e sistemare le cose a casa; sono però anche innamorata di Lui sebbene nemmeno io, almeno in questo momento, in futuro chissà, possa dargli di più di quanto non gli stia già dando ora. 

In secondo luogo mi sono chiesta cosa volessi da lui... e non voglio che lui lasci la famiglia, pensando ovviamente ai figli. Non ora e non per me. Se mai dovesse intraprendere un percorso di questo tipo dovrà deciderlo lui indipendentemente da noi e con le sue motivazioni e a me sta bene così.

Come mai stavo così male? 
Non mi sono mai ritrovata in questa situazione prima e la mia concezione di Amore è sempre stata quella classica che prevede progetti e coronamenti. Dopo aver conosciuto Lui... ho iniziato a vivere un conflitto tra fidarmi di Lui e godermi tutti i momenti meravigliosi passati insieme, abbandonandomi con fiducia, e la paura, anzi il terrore, di essere usata/non rispettata perchè è così che ho sempre pensato che fosse una storia tra amanti di persone impegnate...

Da qui ho riflettuto su quello che mi hanno scritto @_Skorpio_ e @_twinpeaks_ e su quello che avevo vissuto fino a quel momento insieme a Lui. Certo, storie come quelle di @_Flower_7000 fanno perdere fiducia nell'umanità... 
Ma io ho decido di credere in Lui ed in quello che proviamo l'uno per l'altra, indipendentemente dal fatto che non ci sarà nessun coronamento per noi, almeno non adesso.

Lui dice sempre che il tempo è galantuomo e mi piace quest idea, non so cosa succederà e nemmeno se sarò capace di portare avanti questa mia decisione anche se al momento sono molto serena.


Queste sono le cose che gli ho spiegato per fargli capire i miei sbalzi di umore e ho chiesto anche a lui cosa pensasse e cosa volesse fare. Lui ha capito quello che gli ho spiegato e mi ha spiegato come è stato in questi giorni, le riflessioni fatte da lui etc. e abbiamo deciso di riprovarci con questi nuovi presupposti. 


Un'ultima riflessione sulla questione Anima Gemella.....
Prima di conoscere Lui, sembra banale, anche io credevo che non esistesse nulla del genere e non avrei mai pensato di cambiare idea...
Di sicuro il rapporto che ci lega è molto profondo... Di sicuro se cercasse solo leggerezza non starebbe con me che, come avrete capito, a parte un paio di voi.... , leggerina non sono... Di sicuro siamo innamorati, consapevoli che l'Amore si dimostra col tempo... ma abbiamo deciso entrambi di credere in Noi e siamo felici. 

Qualcuno si chiederà per quanto... ovviamente non lo so! Ovviamente spero a lungo...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Eccomi...
> 
> Ieri abbiamo parlato.
> 
> ...


Mi sembra che te la stia facendo andare bene...
Mi sembri convinta di quello che dici molto poco. Quando realizzerai fra un paio d'anni che lui la moglie non la lascia farai gli stessi discorsi che fa [MENTION=4495]Flower[/MENTION]7000 rimpiangendo il tempo che hai perso.
In bocca al lupo

E guarda che non ti sto dicendo di non andare avanti ma di farlo se veramente non ti interessa essere "solo" l'amante.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sembra che te la stia facendo andare bene...
> Mi sembri convinta di quello che dici molto poco. Quando realizzerai fra un paio d'anni che lui la moglie non la lascia farai gli stessi discorsi che fa [MENTION=4495]Flower[/MENTION]7000 rimpiangendo il tempo che hai perso.
> In bocca al lupo
> 
> E guarda che non ti sto dicendo di non andare avanti ma di farlo se veramente non ti interessa essere "solo" l'amante.


Mi spiace se ti sembro poco convinta. 
Io cmq vado avanti con il risolvere le questioni con mio marito. Non rimango ferma. 

Se un domani le cose dovessero cambiare, vorrà dire che chiuderemo la nostra storia, cosa che può sempre accadere in qualsiasi rapporto. 

L'importante è rispettarsi sempre.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Mi spiace se ti sembro poco convinta.
> Io cmq vado avanti con il risolvere le questioni con mio marito. Non rimango ferma.
> 
> Se un domani le cose dovessero cambiare, vorrà dire che chiuderemo la nostra storia, cosa che può sempre accadere in qualsiasi rapporto.
> ...


Il rispetto è fondamentale come il non raccontarsela  secondo me
Resti con lui perché speri che molla la moglie o perché ci vuoi restare?
O meglio se ti dicesse chiaro che nonostante l’amore sa che non lascerà sua moglie continueresti? 
Perché secondo me tu dovresti partire con la convinzione che non la lascerà mai, e capire se ti sta bene poi qualunque cosa in più che arriva è ben accetta 
Sul risolvere a casa concordo che sia predominante


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sembra che te la stia facendo andare bene...
> Mi sembri convinta di quello che dici molto poco. Quando realizzerai fra un paio d'anni che lui la moglie non la lascia farai gli stessi discorsi che fa @_Flower_7000 rimpiangendo il tempo che hai perso.
> In bocca al lupo
> 
> E guarda che non ti sto dicendo di non andare avanti ma di farlo se veramente non ti interessa essere "solo" l'amante.


credo che Annina abbia un visione romantica di questo legame. Probabilmente lo è, per lo meno lo spero per lei.
Un amore struggente di due anime infelici che si trovano e si innamorano.
Un innamoramento della situazione, quel loro angolo di paradiso che trovano reciprocamente quando si incontrano.
Una realtà virtuale che si sono creati per fuggire dalle loro situazioni reali insoddisfacenti.

Non so,m io sono molto scettica. Forse perchè anche a me inzialmente è stata "venduta" così.
Tutto dipende per quanto tempo  NON  si vuol vedere .


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il rispetto è fondamentale come il non raccontarsela  secondo me
> Resti con lui perché speri che molla la moglie o perché ci vuoi restare?
> O meglio se ti dicesse chiaro che nonostante l’amore sa che non lascerà sua moglie continueresti?
> Perché secondo me tu dovresti partire con la convinzione che non la lascerà mai, e capire se ti sta bene poi qualunque cosa in più che arriva è ben accetta
> Sul risolvere a casa concordo che sia predominante


Dopo la separazione di annarella il tipo avrà due famiglie. Si organizzerà e tutti vissero felici e contenti


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> credo che Annina abbia un visione romantica di questo legame. Probabilmente lo è, per lo meno lo spero per lei.
> Un amore struggente di due anime infelici che si trovano e si innamorano.
> Un innamoramento della situazione, quel loro angolo di paradiso che trovano reciprocamente quando si incontrano.
> Una realtà virtuale che si sono creati per fuggire dalle loro situazioni reali insoddisfacenti.
> ...


A me sembra che lui non gliela stia nemmeno vendendo a dire il vero
sono le motivazioni che mi fanno pensare a un disastro annunciato


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dopo la separazione di annarella il tipo avrà due famiglie. Si organizzerà e tutti vissero felici e contenti


Avrà una famiglia e un'amante. 
Spero che almeno dal figlio lo tenga lontano finchè e se lui non si separa


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il rispetto è fondamentale come il non raccontarsela  secondo me
> Resti con lui perché speri che molla la moglie o perché ci vuoi restare?
> O meglio se ti dicesse chiaro che nonostante l’amore sa che non lascerà sua moglie continueresti?
> Perché secondo me tu dovresti partire con la convinzione che non la lascerà mai, e capire se ti sta bene poi qualunque cosa in più che arriva è ben accetta
> Sul risolvere a casa concordo che sia predominante


È proprio questo il punto... resto con lui perché ci voglio restare. 
Parto proprio come dici tu, non lascerà mai la moglie. Se qualcosa dovesse cambiare... vedremo.

Solo che ora non mi sembra che sia necessario il sacrificio di tutto per dar valore a quello che prova... penso che possa cmq essere un sentimento vero e puro... ed era questo dubbio che mi attanagliava.. anche se magari per tanti non ha senso...

La storia di [MENTION=4495]Flower[/MENTION]7000 è agghiacciante ma perché lui le ha promesso un sacco di cose e poi ha ritrattato in maniera becera...


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dopo la separazione di annarella il tipo avrà due famiglie. Si organizzerà e tutti vissero felici e contenti


Sempre sul pezzo!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> *È proprio questo il punto... resto con lui perché ci voglio restare.
> Parto proprio come dici tu, non lascerà mai la moglie. Se qualcosa dovesse cambiare... vedremo.*
> 
> Solo che ora non mi sembra che sia necessario il sacrificio di tutto per dar valore a quello che prova... penso che possa cmq essere un sentimento vero e puro... ed era questo dubbio che mi attanagliava.. anche se magari per tanti non ha senso...
> ...


:up::up:
Ma sul fatto che lui prova sentimenti per te io non ho mai avuto dubbi. Poi io ho la brutta abitudine di guardare i fatti e allora  i suoi sentimenti li leggo diversi (per fortuna dal mio punto di vista) da come li leggi tu.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me sembra che lui non gliela stia nemmeno vendendo a dire il vero
> sono le motivazioni che mi fanno pensare a un disastro annunciato


Lui ha la mia stessa visione del nostro rapporto... una visione romantica... pensiamo di amarci ma abbiamo delle responsabilità. Scegliamo cmq di stare insieme per quanto possibile ora. 

Posso omettere di scrivere ogni volta che ovviamente so che lui potrebbe prendermi in giro ma che ho cmq scelto di fidarmi di lui e quindi credo a quello che mi dice e a quello che mi dimostra o devo metterlo come firma?


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Lui ha la mia stessa visione del nostro rapporto... una visione romantica... pensiamo di amarci ma abbiamo delle responsabilità. Scegliamo cmq di stare insieme per quanto possibile ora.
> 
> Posso omettere di scrivere ogni volta che ovviamente so che lui potrebbe prendermi in giro ma che ho cmq scelto di fidarmi di lui e quindi credo a quello che mi dice e a quello che mi dimostra o devo metterlo come firma?[/QUOTE ]
> @_farfalla_ come dicevo


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Lui ha la mia stessa visione del nostro rapporto... una visione romantica... pensiamo di amarci ma abbiamo delle responsabilità. Scegliamo cmq di stare insieme per quanto possibile ora.
> 
> Posso omettere di scrivere ogni volta che ovviamente so che lui potrebbe prendermi in giro ma che ho cmq scelto di fidarmi di lui e quindi credo a quello che mi dice e a quello che mi dimostra o devo metterlo come firma?


 @_farfalla_ come dicevo


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Sempre sul pezzo!


Tu casa libera, accetti che lui stia con la moglie. Che fate andate in motel? Ama tuo figlio lo crescerà come suo, come la vedi?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Lui ha la mia stessa visione del nostro rapporto... una visione romantica... pensiamo di amarci ma abbiamo delle responsabilità. Scegliamo cmq di stare insieme per quanto possibile ora.
> 
> Posso omettere di scrivere ogni volta che ovviamente so che lui potrebbe prendermi in giro ma che ho cmq scelto di fidarmi di lui e quindi credo a quello che mi dice e a quello che mi dimostra o devo metterlo come firma?


ma io non penso che lui ti pigli in giro tanto che al tuo posto porterei avanti questa storia. Partendo io da una base diversa
La visione romantica dell'amore è una cosa che credo gratifichi tutto basta che sia chiaro che questa visione romantica passionale ecc ecc è falsata quando si è amanti rispetto a quando si è una coppia nella vita vera che voi non state vivendo.
entrambi avete delle responsabilità, tu stai scegliendo di separarti perchè non sei felice con tuo marito, pur avendo figli e responsabilità, lui no. già questo ti fa notare che o non la  pensate allo stesso modo o lui poi così tanto male con sua moglie non ci sta


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Tu casa libera, accetti che lui stia con la moglie. Che fate andate in motel? Ama tuo figlio lo crescerà come suo, come la vedi?


Mi auguro proprio di si o che si vedano quando il bimbo non è in casa
Però a me questo sembra il minimo del minimo sindacale


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi auguro proprio di si o che si vedano quando il bimbo non è in casa
> Però a me questo sembra il minimo del minimo sindacale


Vedrai che il tipo si dividerà e annarella accetterà di buon grado......vuoi mettere l’ammore, in nome del quale tutto è possibile


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Tu casa libera, accetti che lui stia con la moglie. Che fate andate in motel? Ama tuo figlio lo crescerà come suo, come la vedi?


Mio figlio ha un OTTIMO Padre e lo crescerà LUI (il Padre). 

E anche da separti io farò di TUTTO per garantirgli una quotidianità con il Padre per Sempre.

Il fatto che l'ottimo Padre sia la persona sbagliata per me è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Vedrai che il tipo si dividerà e annarella accetterà di buon grado......vuoi mettere l’ammore, in nome del quale tutto è possibile


Coinvolgere il figlio sarebbe allucinante 
Fargli vivere una figura maschile in casa che poi non farà parte del suo futuro dopo che già il padre esce dalla quotidianità per me è incomprensibile


----------



## iosolo (24 Ottobre 2017)

Secondo me è qualcosa che dovrà scoprire da sola. 
Lasciarlo ora per lei è impossibile e probabilmente lo lascerebbe come se fosse l'eroina tragica che rinuncia per amore. 

Il tempo aiuta su tutto. 
Dopo serate passate in casa sola, vacanze divise, lui con la moglie e lei sola. Natale, capdodanno, compleanni... in attese vane. 
L'amore quello così spettacolare avrà una luce diversa, una luce opaca. 

Li prenderà la sua decisione con serenità.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Mio figlio ha un OTTIMO Padre e lo crescerà LUI (il Padre).
> 
> E anche da separti io farò di TUTTO per garantirgli una quotidianità con il Padre per Sempre.
> 
> Il fatto che l'ottimo Padre sia la persona sbagliata per me è un'altra cosa.


Quindi a casa con l’amante, solo quando i figli sono dal padre?


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma io non penso che lui ti pigli in giro tanto che al tuo posto porterei avanti questa storia. Partendo io da una base diversa
> La visione romantica dell'amore è una cosa che credo gratifichi tutto basta che sia chiaro che questa visione romantica passionale ecc ecc è falsata quando si è amanti rispetto a quando si è una coppia nella vita vera che voi non state vivendo.
> entrambi avete delle responsabilità, tu stai scegliendo di separarti perchè non sei felice con tuo marito, pur avendo figli e responsabilità, lui no. già questo ti fa notare che o non la  pensate allo stesso modo o lui poi così tanto male con sua moglie non ci sta


Ci siamo conosciuti in situazioni completamente diverse.
La separazione è una cosa che è maturata in me nel corso di anni ed è giusto che sia così ed è del tutto indipendente dal fatto che ci sia qualcun'altro.
Se lui dopo nemmeno 3 mesi decidesse di separarsi per me sarebbe una cosa "inquietante". 
Non so come sarà il futuro, ho deciso, per ora almeno, di non pensarci.  
In futuro potrò cambiare idea o potrà farlo lui. Ma non è che speri o mi aspetti qlsa.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Coinvolgere il figlio sarebbe allucinante
> Fargli vivere una figura maschile in casa che poi non farà parte del suo futuro dopo che già il padre esce dalla quotidianità per me è incomprensibile


Ma se già lo conosce e lo ama come se fosse suo. Ho letto male?


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma se già lo conosce e lo ama come se fosse suo. Ho letto male?


Lo ha conosciuto e gli vuole bene. Ma non lo ha conosciuto come mio amante ma come ha conosciuto qualsiasi mio amico o collega...


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quindi a casa con l’amante, solo quando i figli sono dal padre?


O altrove. Certo.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ci siamo conosciuti in situazioni completamente diverse.
> La separazione è una cosa che è maturata in me nel corso di anni ed è giusto che sia così ed è del tutto indipendente dal fatto che ci sia qualcun'altro.
> Se lui dopo nemmeno 3 mesi decidesse di separarsi per me sarebbe una cosa "inquietante".
> Non so come sarà il futuro, ho deciso, per ora almeno, di non pensarci.
> In futuro potrò cambiare idea o potrà farlo lui. Ma non è che speri o mi aspetti qlsa.


Non posso grassettare dal cell ma quoto l’ultima frase


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Coinvolgere il figlio sarebbe allucinante
> Fargli vivere una figura maschile in casa che poi non farà parte del suo futuro dopo che già il padre esce dalla quotidianità per me è incomprensibile


Ma certo! Sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Lo ha conosciuto e gli vuole bene. Ma non lo ha conosciuto come mio amante ma come ha conosciuto qualsiasi mio amico o collega...


Nel senso che frequentava la vostra famiglia?


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Lo ha conosciuto e gli vuole bene. Ma non lo ha conosciuto come mio amante ma come ha conosciuto qualsiasi mio amico o collega...


Ci mancava: ti presento il mio amante. Ma l’altro figliolo lo conosce?


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel senso che frequentava la vostra famiglia?


Forse in qualche incontro clandestino.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Lui ha la mia stessa visione del nostro rapporto... una visione romantica... pensiamo di amarci ma abbiamo delle responsabilità. Scegliamo cmq di stare insieme per quanto possibile ora.
> 
> Posso omettere di scrivere ogni volta che ovviamente so che lui potrebbe prendermi in giro ma che ho cmq scelto di fidarmi di lui e quindi credo a quello che mi dice e a quello che mi dimostra o devo metterlo come firma?


Credo che tu ti debba fidare di quello che senti.

E la fiducia riporla nel presente, anzi nell'istante.

Che poi i coronamenti lasciano il tempo che trovano.

Stare nel presente per quello che ti da adesso

E non per quello che sembra promettere per il domani.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Secondo me è qualcosa che dovrà scoprire da sola.
> Lasciarlo ora per lei è impossibile e probabilmente lo lascerebbe come se fosse l'eroina tragica che rinuncia per amore.
> 
> Il tempo aiuta su tutto.
> ...


Possibile anche quello che dici tu. 
Anzi.. lo metto proprio in conto. 
Per il momento lui è molto presente anche nei we, nelle festività etc. E io non sono sola, a parte mio marito, intendo in generale, ad aspettare una sua chiamata. 
Questa estate è stato in vacanza con la sua famiglia ma praticamente era sempre presente... abbiamo quasi più fatto vacanze insieme io e lui... 
Detto questo, se arrivassi alle tue conclusioni, sarei pronta a chiudere. 
Ora non lo sono e non sono l'eroina di un romanzo d'amore. 

Hai scritto cose molto sensate


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Credo che tu ti debba fidare di quello che senti.
> 
> E la fiducia riporla nel presente, anzi nell'istante.
> 
> ...


Sono perfettamente d'accordo con te e ti ringrazio anche per avermici fatto riflettere.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ci mancava: ti presento il mio amante. Ma l’altro figliolo lo conosce?


No.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Forse in qualche incontro clandestino.


Al mare ci ha raggiunto qualche pomeriggio e abbiamo fatto lunghe passeggiate e chiacchierate e c'era anche mio figlio più piccolo.

Ho incontrato anche altre persone eh! Amici e colleghi che ci sono vicini.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Al mare ci ha raggiunto qualche pomeriggio e abbiamo fatto lunghe passeggiate e chiacchierate e c'era anche mio figlio più piccolo.
> 
> Ho incontrato anche altre persone eh! Amici e colleghi che ci sono vicini.


Basta mi taccio...........


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Basta mi taccio...........


Amen


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Basta mi taccio...........


sarà meglio!! E taccio anch'io perchè questa della passeggiata in riva la mare col figlioletto inconsapevole, non mi garba.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sarà meglio!! E taccio anch'io perchè questa della passeggiata in riva la mare col figlioletto inconsapevole, non mi garba.


Sempre sul pezzo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Al mare ci ha raggiunto qualche pomeriggio e abbiamo fatto lunghe passeggiate e chiacchierate e c'era anche mio figlio più piccolo.
> 
> Ho incontrato anche altre persone eh! Amici e colleghi che ci sono vicini.


 hai preso in considerazione che se fosse tutta una balla e la moglie fosse messa al corrente, ti potresti prendere una valanga di insulti e non solo dalla consorte tradita?


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sempre sul pezzo.


sarò tradizionalista ma i figli con l'amante non ce li porto. Questo è un estraneo. Ma......


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai preso in considerazione che se fosse tutta una balla e la moglie fosse messa al corrente, ti potresti prendere una valanga di insulti e non solo dalla consorte tradita?


Ma indipendentemente dalle conseguenze a me sorge solo una domanda : perchè? Dove sta il surplus di fargli conoscere il figlio?

E lo dice una che non ha potuto evitarlo ma che era la cosa che entrambi avremmo voluto evitare potendo.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma indipendentemente dalle conseguenze a me sorge solo una domanda : perchè? Dove sta il surplus di fargli conoscere il figlio?
> 
> E lo dice una che non ha potuto evitarlo ma che era la cosa che entrambi avremmo voluto evitare potendo.


Perché quando hai un figlio con tanti problemi è difficile avere momenti da soli e chicchierare con qualcuno al bar non mi sembra una cosa traumatica per lui... 

Come mai non hai potuto evitarlo?


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sarò tradizionalista ma i figli con l'amante non ce li porto. Questo è un estraneo. Ma......


Definisci estraneo...
Un amico o un collega invece?


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai preso in considerazione che se fosse tutta una balla e la moglie fosse messa al corrente, ti potresti prendere una valanga di insulti e non solo dalla consorte tradita?


E da chi anche?
La moglie tradita ha tutto il diritto di odiarmi ma forse avrebbe anche qualche domanda da farsi...

Se fosse tutta una balla.... ribadisco che io credo che non lo sia, anzi! Ed essendo umana... posso sbagliare. Ma credo di essere nel giusto.  Come tutti noi.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Perché quando hai un figlio con tanti problemi è difficile avere momenti da soli e chicchierare con qualcuno al bar non mi sembra una cosa traumatica per lui...
> 
> Come mai non hai potuto evitarlo?


Mi rendo conto delle difficoltà e sinceramente me ne spiace molto
Ma mi terrei i pochi momenti e rinuncerei agli altri. 
Non penso che sia traumatico se lo incontri in mezzo ad altra gente al bar. Già la passeggiata in riva al mare mi sembra un po' fuori luogo. sicuramente lo è incontrarlo con il bimbo da sola a meno che non sia tua abitudine incontrare amici da sola. In quel caso direi che non potrebbe notare la differenza.


Perchè conosceva i miei figli da prima che diventassimo amanti.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> E da chi anche?
> La moglie tradita ha tutto il diritto di odiarmi ma forse avrebbe *anche qualche domanda da farsi*...
> 
> Se fosse tutta una balla.... ribadisco che io credo che non lo sia, anzi! Ed essendo umana... posso sbagliare. Ma credo di essere nel giusto.  Come tutti noi.


Quale?


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sarò tradizionalista ma i figli con l'amante non ce li porto. Questo è un estraneo. Ma......


Non insistere adeguati


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto delle difficoltà e sinceramente me ne spiace molto
> Ma mi terrei i pochi momenti e rinuncerei agli altri.
> Non penso che sia traumatico se lo incontri in mezzo ad altra gente al bar. Già la passeggiata in riva al mare mi sembra un po' fuori luogo. sicuramente lo è incontrarlo con il bimbo da sola a meno che non sia tua abitudine incontrare amici da sola. In quel caso direi che non potrebbe notare la differenza.
> 
> ...


Ma certo che incontro tante persone da sola! Nessuna differenza per lui.

E mi sono rimasti perlopiù amici uomini, le donne sono quasi tutte scomparse con i problemi di mio figlio... e con mio grande dolore...


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quale?


Io se venissi  tradita mi chiederei perché....


----------



## twinpeaks (24 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ognuno fa quel che può per stare bene. *Quello che non capisco è perché tanta gente si dà da fare per andare a stare peggio di come sta*.


Perchè non ci basta stare bene, e neanche stare meglio. Il desiderio vuole l'infinito e l'eternità, ma ci sono problemi con la consegna della merce.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Io se venissi  tradita mi chiederei perché....


Spera che mistral non ti legga


----------



## twinpeaks (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Al mare ci ha raggiunto qualche pomeriggio e abbiamo fatto lunghe passeggiate e chiacchierate e c'era anche mio figlio più piccolo.
> 
> Ho incontrato anche altre persone eh! Amici e colleghi che ci sono vicini.


Se permetti un suggerimento: i tuoi figli NON devono frequentare il tuo amante, a meno che non decidiate di vivere insieme. Può avere conseguenze molto serie e negative su di loro anzitutto, ma anche per tutti i coinvolti.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Se permetti un suggerimento: i tuoi figli NON devono frequentare il tuo amante, a meno che non decidiate di vivere insieme. Può avere conseguenze molto serie e negative su di loro anzitutto, ma anche per tutti i coinvolti.


Il notaio ha confermato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Definisci estraneo...
> Un amico o un collega invece?


conosciuto da poco, non so chi sia, nessuna informazione aggiuntiva se non quelle che mi passa lui.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> E da chi anche?
> La moglie tradita ha tutto il diritto di odiarmi ma forse avrebbe anche qualche domanda da farsi...
> 
> Se fosse tutta una balla.... ribadisco che io credo che non lo sia, anzi! Ed essendo umana... posso sbagliare. Ma credo di essere nel giusto.  Come tutti noi.


ti sei convinta, esattamente.
Non sei nel giusto come qualsiasi amante.
Poi se vuoi vederci la favola ben per te.
La carrozza torna zucca improvvisamente. Ma lo si sapeva.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Se permetti un suggerimento: i tuoi figli NON devono frequentare il tuo amante, a meno che non decidiate di vivere insieme. Può avere conseguenze molto serie e negative su di loro anzitutto, ma anche per tutti i coinvolti.


Frequentare è una parola grossa...
Non mi sembra che sia stato un trauma anche perché davvero non è passato come se fosse una persona diversa dalle altre che conosce e ha conosciuto.. 

Ti va di spiegarmi meglio?


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Io se venissi  tradita mi chiederei perché....


allora ti sei chiesta perché tuo marito si è allontanato. Che risposta ti sei data?


----------



## mistral (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Io se venissi  tradita mi chiederei perché....





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Spera che mistral non ti legga



Adesso avere uo marito stronzo è diventata una colpa della moglie ..:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Adesso avere uo marito stronzo è diventata una colpa della moglie ..:rotfl::rotfl:


ben apparsa,


----------



## mistral (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Mi spiace se ti sembro poco convinta.
> Io cmq vado avanti con il risolvere le questioni con mio marito. Non rimango ferma.
> 
> Se un domani le cose dovessero cambiare, vorrà dire che chiuderemo la nostra storia, cosa che può sempre accadere in qualsiasi rapporto.
> ...


Andare avanti per sistemate le cose con il marito e tenersi in caldo (e nel letto)l'anima gemella non si può sentire.La dice lunga sulla sincerità del tuo tentativo di migliorare le cose con tuo marito.
Sara un confronto dal quale lui uscirà sempre perdente perché vuoi mettere le farfalle nello stomaco senza bollette,mutuo e figli cacacazzo tra i piedi ?


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Adesso avere uo marito stronzo è diventata una colpa della moglie ..:rotfl::rotfl:


Mai detto ma sono tutti uguali gli uomini (e le donne) che tradiscono?

Qui mi sembra che ci sia un ampio spaccato di umanità...

Sono tutti spinti dagli stessi identici motivi?
Ed è vero che non ci si può addossare nemmeno una qualche responsabilità?


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Andare avanti per sistemate le cose con il marito e tenersi in caldo (e nel letto)l'anima gemella non si può sentire.La dice lunga sulla sincerità del tuo tentativo di migliorare le cose con tuo marito.
> Sara un confronto dal quale lui uscirà sempre perdente perché vuoi mettere le farfalle nello stomaco senza bollette,mutuo e figli cacacazzo tra i piedi ?


Ma no!!! Andare avanti per chiudere le cose con mio marito!
Ma so che sarà un percorso lungo... e non privo di conseguenze emotive.
Intendevo questo...


----------



## mistral (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sarà meglio!! E taccio anch'io perchè questa della passeggiata in riva la mare col figlioletto inconsapevole, non mi garba.


Ehhh,ma l'ammmore è puro!
Fatti due conti,quest'estate stavano "insieme " da poche settimane .....a me ste relazioni che partono con il turbo danno l'idea di colpo di testa sragionato.Sará dura tenere il,passo.


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Mai detto ma sono tutti uguali gli uomini (e le donne) che tradiscono?
> 
> Qui mi sembra che ci sia un ampio spaccato di umanità...
> 
> ...


Si, ma sono cose che non ti devono riguardare, secondo me. Già il fatto che ti abbia detto che non stima la moglie lo trovo molto brutto. E a dirtela tutta me lo dipinge ben diverso dall'uomo dalle spalle larghe che vedi tu.


----------



## mistral (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Al mare ci ha raggiunto qualche pomeriggio e abbiamo fatto lunghe passeggiate e chiacchierate e c'era anche mio figlio più piccolo.
> 
> Ho incontrato anche altre persone eh! Amici e colleghi che ci sono vicini.


Ma gli amici ed i colleghi non si trombano la moglie di suo padre ........


----------



## oriente70 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Poveri ragazzi. un padre che non vede l'ora di cambiare famiglia, una madre che presenta il nuovo manico al figlio pensando che lui non riesca a capire i diversi atteggiamenti della madre con questa persona.
Che bella gente .... Complimenti...


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Al mare ci ha raggiunto qualche pomeriggio e abbiamo fatto lunghe passeggiate e chiacchierate e c'era anche mio figlio più piccolo.
> 
> Ho incontrato anche altre persone eh! Amici e colleghi che ci sono vicini.


Scusa ma.... Al di là delle eventuali ripercussioni sul figlio, a te sta cosa non sembra oltremodo irrispettosa anche nei confronti di tuo marito? Io se sapessi che mia moglie non solo ha un amante, ma che lo vede anche in presenza di mio figlio, non lascerei passare la questione.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Poveri ragazzi. un padre che non vede l'ora di cambiare famiglia, una madre che presenta il nuovo manico al figlio pensando che lui non riesca a capire i diversi atteggiamenti della madre con questa persona.
> Che bella gente .... Complimenti...


CMQ i peggiori moralisti sono sul forum di tradimento.net.

Quali sono i casi in cui tradire va bene? Solo per trombare una tantum?? Secondo me ipotecare tutto per una trombata è la cosa peggiore.

Il nuovo manico... complimenti


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si, ma sono cose che non ti devono riguardare, secondo me. Già il fatto che ti abbia detto che non stima la moglie lo trovo molto brutto. E a dirtela tutta me lo dipinge ben diverso dall'uomo dalle spalle larghe che vedi tu.


Se è la verità... non so... deve esistere un galateo del tradimento che non ho letto....


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Scusa ma.... Al di là delle eventuali ripercussioni sul figlio, a te sta cosa non sembra oltremodo irrispettosa anche nei confronti di tuo marito? Io se sapessi che mia moglie non solo ha un amante, ma che lo vede anche in presenza di mio figlio, non lascerei passare la questione.


Questo posso capirlo.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ehhh,ma l'ammmore è puro!
> Fatti due conti,quest'estate stavano "insieme " da poche settimane .....a me ste relazioni che partono con il turbo danno l'idea di colpo di testa sragionato.Sará dura tenere il,passo.


Lo so.
Vedremo.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma gli amici ed i colleghi non si trombano la moglie di suo padre ........


Ha solo due anni.....


----------



## mistral (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Spera che mistral non ti legga


Blaise,ma guarda  che dopo essermelo domandato mi sono pure data la risposta.
E la risposta è che è stato un errore di sistema ,un ribaltamento accidentale delle linee,perché avevo tutti i motivi,tutte le attenuanti e pure  tutte assoluzioni per far diventare Cervo capo branco il mio "SIGNOR" marito.
Mi sto attrezzando :carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Scusa ma.... Al di là delle eventuali ripercussioni sul figlio, a te sta cosa non sembra oltremodo irrispettosa anche nei confronti di tuo marito? Io se sapessi che mia moglie non solo ha un amante, ma che lo vede anche in presenza di mio figlio, non lascerei passare la questione.


Se lo dicevo io si scatenava l’inferno. Quotone


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ha solo due anni.....


E non solo.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Questo posso capirlo.


Ma lo fai. Complimenti


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma lo fai. Complimenti


La presunzione con cui commenti è davvero imbarazzante.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Blaise,ma guarda  che dopo essermelo domandato mi sono pure data la risposta.
> E la risposta è che è stato un errore di sistema ,un ribaltamento accidentale delle linee,perché avevo tutti i motivi,tutte le attenuanti e pure  tutte assoluzioni per far diventare Cervo capo branco il mio "SIGNOR" marito.
> Mi sto attrezzando :carneval:


Attrezzati, attrezzati......


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> E non solo.


Beh a maggior ragione non va assolutamente bene. E detto da me è quanto dire.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> La presunzione con cui commenti è davvero imbarazzante.


Parli di presunzione tu!?


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Parli di presunzione tu!?


Sì.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Sì.


Sentivo la mancanza di una pucchiacchella presuntuosa.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si, ma sono cose che non ti devono riguardare, secondo me. Già il fatto che ti abbia detto che non stima la moglie lo trovo molto brutto. E a dirtela tutta me lo dipinge ben diverso dall'uomo dalle spalle larghe che vedi tu.


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


Non lo stimi ma ci stai insieme?


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non lo stimi ma ci stai insieme?


Non credo sia l'unico caso al mondo...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Non credo sia l'unico caso al mondo...


Assolutamente no anzi ce n’è sono parecchi.
Ma non li vorrei come amanti soprattutto se addirittura ti piacerebbe un futuro con lui


----------



## oriente70 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> CMQ i peggiori moralisti sono sul forum di tradimento.net.
> 
> Quali sono i casi in cui tradire va bene? Solo per trombare una tantum?? Secondo me ipotecare tutto per una trombata è la cosa peggiore.
> 
> Il nuovo manico... complimenti


Annina non sono un moralista sono un provocatore. Ogni scelta che farai o farete comporta Delle conseguenze. Ora voler tutelare i figli mi sembra il minimo sindacale .
Tradire non va mai bene e da quello che ho letto ti stai separando per altri motivi, ma lui?


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Assolutamente no anzi ce n’è sono parecchi.
> Ma non li vorrei come amanti soprattutto se addirittura ti piacerebbe un futuro con lui


L'amante perfetto è quello innamorato pazzo della moglie?

Si fanno tante scelte nella vita con la testa che si ha in quel.momento... poi purtroppo le cose possono cambiare nel tempo....


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> L'amante perfetto è quello innamorato pazzo della moglie?
> 
> Si fanno tante scelte nella vita con la testa che si ha in quel.momento... poi purtroppo le cose possono cambiare nel tempo....


L’amante perfetto è quello che ti ottura tutti i buchi per il tuo piacere.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Annina non sono un moralista sono un provocatore. Ogni scelta che farai o farete comporta Delle conseguenze. Ora voler tutelare i figli mi sembra il minimo sindacale .
> Tradire non va mai bene e da quello che ho letto ti stai separando per altri motivi, ma lui?


Lui... lui non ama la moglie ma Ama i suoi figli (come sempre credo, o come dovrebbe essere) e rompere con la moglie significa allontanarsi dai figli.

Il suo percorso poi lo farà lui, in un senso o nell'altro... non posso farmene carico io. La situazione della loro famiglia la sa lui...
Tutelare i figli è la priorità... è sempre possibile sbagliare... quando si è genitori si sbaglia sempre... in un modo o nell'altro...

Per me non è un manico... e per lui non sono un buco....

Altre risposte rassicuranti per tutti non ne ho....

La cosa Giusta da fare?
Rinunciare a tutto probabilmente risponderesti....


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sentivo la mancanza di una pucchiacchella presuntuosa.


Pucchiacchiella?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Ottobre 2017)

[MENTION=7332]Annina123[/MENTION] te la stai raccontando, non reggi, nessuna donna regge alla tentazione del confronto, dello scontro e della vittoria contro *LA *rivale in amore. Sua moglie diventerà un incubo per te e tu un incubo per lui.
 [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION] , dovrei mettere troppi quote: la tua profondità mista alla tua cinica ironia mi fa morire :sonar:
Però, ti dico una cosa: io sta Annina me la farei! Mi attizza :rotfl:


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> L’amante perfetto è quello che ti ottura tutti i buchi per il tuo piacere.


E la moglie?!? E i figli?!?!? 
Niente.
Solo sesso senz'anima?


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> [MENTION=7332]Annina123[/MENTION] te la stai raccontando, non reggi, nessuna donna regge alla tentazione del confronto, dello scontro e della vittoria contro *LA *rivale in amore. Sua moglie diventerà un incubo per te e tu un incubo per lui.
> [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION] , dovrei mettere troppi quote: la tua profondità mista alla tua cinica ironia mi fa morire :sonar:
> Però, ti dico una cosa: io sta Annina me la farei! Mi attizza :rotfl:


Al momento non è un incubo.
Domani chissà...


Ps: l'ironia di [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION] è per pochi....


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> [MENTION=7332]Annina123[/MENTION] te la stai raccontando, non reggi, nessuna donna regge alla tentazione del confronto, dello scontro e della vittoria contro *LA *rivale in amore. Sua moglie diventerà un incubo per te e tu un incubo per lui.
> [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION] , dovrei mettere troppi quote: la tua profondità mista alla tua cinica ironia mi fa morire :sonar:
> Però, ti dico una cosa: io sta Annina me la farei! Mi attizza :rotfl:


È inutile. Il fortunato in tutto questo è il marito che se la toglie dai coglioni.


----------



## ivanl (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> È inutile. Il fortunato in tutto questo è il marito che se la toglie dai coglioni.


Se a lui non frega niente dei figli, allora si. Non e' cosi' facile, altrimenti


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

ivanl ha detto:


> Se a lui non frega niente dei figli, allora si. Non e' cosi' facile, altrimenti


Sono già in fase di separazione


----------



## ivanl (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sono già in fase di separazione


confesso di non aver letto dall'inizio


----------



## mistral (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Attrezzati, attrezzati......


Appena trovo uno che non stima la moglie  gli faccio venire la stima in me.Magri portandomelo a casa ,nel mio letto......o dici che così gli torna la stima della moglie ?


----------



## oriente70 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Lui... lui non ama la moglie ma Ama i suoi figli (come sempre credo, o come dovrebbe essere) e rompere con la moglie significa allontanarsi dai figli.
> 
> Il suo percorso poi lo farà lui, in un senso o nell'altro... non posso farmene carico io. La situazione della loro famiglia la sa lui...
> Tutelare i figli è la priorità... è sempre possibile sbagliare... quando si è genitori si sbaglia sempre... in un modo o nell'altro...
> ...


Cosa vuoi fare lo decidi te.
Non ho comsigli. 
Avere un figlio con problemi non è facile da gestire soprattutto quando si è soli.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

ivanl ha detto:


> Se a lui non frega niente dei figli, allora si. Non e' cosi' facile, altrimenti


Certo che gli importa dei figli e se ci siamo.sposati era perché ci credevamo entrambi...

Poi le cose cambiano e si possono affrontare insieme ma se la volontà è di entrambi...
Mi prendo tutte le colpe del mondo... tutte... 
Ma io ho lottato per salvare il matrimonio... lui no.
Ora e dopo ANNI di indifferenza ho un amante... di cui mi sono innamorata... grave colpa mi rendo conto per tanti di voi....

Vivo i sensi di colpa e apprezzo i pareri di ognuno di voi, anche i più beceri....
Non esiste più un giusto e uno sbagliato... un bianco e un nero...
Forse sono solo egoista e confusa...
Le decisioni che prendo le prendo in buona fede.
E assicuro che sto lavorando e lavoro per far sì che i miei figli abbiano entrambe le figure genitoriali...

È vero che chi tradisce ha sempre delle colpe...ma il tradito? Non ne ha alcuna? Un Uomo affronta le situazioni... mio marito ha preferito ñascondere la testa sotto la sabbia e sta a me assumermi tutte le responsabilità... vi assicuro che non è facile nemmeno così...

Ho letto quello che ha scritto [MENTION=7301]occhitristi[/MENTION] e ci sto pensando... ma non riesco a rinunciare a tutto per nobilità d'animo... non riesco... spero che sua moglie non scopra mai di noi.... 

Lei ha fb... sapete quante volte la guardo nelle sue foto e mi sento di farle del male...? Anche se lei non sa nemmeno che esisto...?!
Sono un'ipocrita ed un'egoista... lo so...
Ma non riesco a fare di meglio....


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Appena trovo uno che non stima la moglie  gli faccio venire la stima in me.Magri portandomelo a casa ,nel mio letto......o dici che così gli torna la stima della moglie ?


Te lo porti in vacanza, meglio no?


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Te lo porti in vacanza, meglio no?



 [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION] devo fargli tornare io la stima nella moglie?


----------



## ivanl (24 Ottobre 2017)

La mia non era una critica e poi apprendo che siate gia' in fase di separazione, per cui avete gia' fatto le vostre valutazioni. Sull'amante, non mi esprimo che ognuno ha le sue esperienze e le sue visioni delle cose


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> L'amante perfetto è quello innamorato pazzo della moglie?
> 
> *Si fanno tante scelte nella vita con la testa che si ha in quel.momento... poi purtroppo le cose possono cambiare nel tempo..*..


Non credo esista l'amante perfetto come non esiste l'uomo perfetto
E non c'entra il rapporto che ha con la moglie
Ma "valuto" un uomo anche come da come parla delle persone che ha vicino

Quoto il grassetto ma poi dipende dalle scelte che si fanno per il futuro


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Appena trovo uno che non stima la moglie  gli faccio venire la stima in me.Magri portandomelo a casa ,nel mio letto......o dici che così gli torna la stima della moglie ?


Non è così... io non sapevo nemmeno che fosse sposato all'inizio... io ero entrata in una chat che si chiamava solitudine... 
Non è il sesso che ci unisce...anche se quando.facciamo l'Amore sento che siamo.una cosa sola... e anche per lui è così...
Tu parli da donna innamorata e tradita e lo  capisco ma io non avevo e non ho.un piano diabolico... lo capisci?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> @_mistral_ devo fargli tornare io la stima nella moglie?


No ma non dovrebbe nemmeno non infastidirti che lui ne parli così e con te
Almeno per me


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo esista l'amante perfetto come non esiste l'uomo perfetto
> E non c'entra il rapporto che ha con la moglie
> Ma "valuto" un uomo anche come da come parla delle persone che ha vicino
> 
> Quoto il grassetto ma poi dipende dalle scelte che si fanno per il futuro


Ma le scelte in una coppia sono al 50%... o no!?!?


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> No ma non dovrebbe nemmeno non infastidirti che lui ne parli così e con te
> Almeno per me


Ogni tanto vorrebbe parlarmi della moglie e io.lo fermo sempre... troppo facile sarebbe farmi vedere migliore di lei. Se ci sono dei problemi tra loro, ed è evidente che sia così, non deve rifletterci con me...

Siamo umani e fallibili...

Ps: ci sta dare una spiegazione di massima di come mai sia con me e non con lei...


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Non è così... io non sapevo nemmeno che fosse sposato all'inizio... io ero entrata in una chat che si chiamava solitudine...
> Non è il sesso che ci unisce...anche se quando.facciamo l'Amore sento che siamo.una cosa sola... e anche per lui è così...
> Tu parli da donna innamorata e tradita e lo  capisco ma io non avevo e non ho.un piano diabolico... lo capisci?


Secondo me annarella si farà male, molto male.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma le scelte in una coppia sono al 50%... o no!?!?


Intendo dire che se per lui le cose sono cambiate e non la stima può secondo me restare ed evitare di parlare male di lei con te (cosa che trovo di pessimo gusto) oppure prendere una decisione
Perchè io al tuo posto non sarei così contenta di andare a letto con un  uomo che parla male della moglie mentre si scopa un'altra. questa cosa svilisce lui più della moglie.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Secondo me annarella si farà male, molto male.


Questo è sicuro

sperando ovviamente di sbagliarmi


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi fare lo decidi te.
> Non ho comsigli.
> Avere un figlio con problemi non è facile da gestire soprattutto quando si è soli.


Non sono e non sarò mai una madre sola.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Secondo me annarella si farà male, molto male.


Ho superato di peggio e lo dico senza presunzione.

Sono fragile ma anche forte.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ho superato di peggio e lo dico senza presunzione.
> 
> Sono fragile ma anche forte.


E con questo il cerchio è chiuso.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> [MENTION=7332]Annina123[/MENTION] te la stai raccontando, non reggi, nessuna donna regge alla tentazione del confronto, dello scontro e della vittoria contro *LA *rivale in amore. Sua moglie diventerà un incubo per te e tu un incubo per lui.
> [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION] , dovrei mettere troppi quote: la tua profondità mista alla tua cinica ironia mi fa morire :sonar:
> Però, ti dico una cosa: io sta Annina me la farei! Mi attizza :rotfl:


presentati col palloncino è il cuscino a forma di cuore


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E con questo il cerchio è chiuso.


:sonar: [MENTION=7332]Annina123[/MENTION] , scrivi delle cose da telefilm per adolescenti poco intelligenti. Tipo Violetta o quelle cose lì.
Sveglia, sei una donna!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> presentati col palloncino e il cuscino a forma di cuore


:rotfl:


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> :sonar: [MENTION=7332]Annina123[/MENTION] , scrivi delle cose da telefilm per adolescenti poco intelligenti. Tipo Violetta o quelle cose lì.
> Sveglia, sei una donna!


Spiega meglio appena smettete di darvi buffetti tra compagni di merenda...

Ps: non conosco Violetta e non guardo telefilm per adolescenti...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Certo che gli importa dei figli e se ci siamo.sposati era perché ci credevamo entrambi...
> 
> Poi le cose cambiano e si possono affrontare insieme ma se la volontà è di entrambi...
> Mi prendo tutte le colpe del mondo... tutte...
> ...


Non c'è nulla da spiegare, basta quotare questa roba qui.
Giuro, mi vergogno io per te!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Spiega meglio
> 
> Ps: non conosco Violetta e non guardo telefilm per adolescenti...


Non li guardi, li vivi... :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> CMQ i peggiori moralisti sono sul forum di tradimento.net.
> 
> Quali sono i casi in cui tradire va bene? Solo per trombare una tantum?? Secondo me ipotecare tutto per una trombata è la cosa peggiore.
> 
> Il nuovo manico... complimenti


Non è moralismo, direi concretezza. Ho notato che rispondi solo a ciò che ti torna comodo.
Le domande spinose le eviti


----------



## oriente70 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Non sono e non sarò mai una madre sola.


Molli tuo marito? Che comunque sarà presente per i figli.
L'amante ha una famiglia.
Stai in bella compagnia.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla da spiegare, basta quotare questa roba qui.
> Giuro, mi vergogno io per te!


Almeno ti vergogni...


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla da spiegare, basta quotare questa roba qui.
> Giuro, mi vergogno io per te!


patetico


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non è moralismo, direi concretezza. Ho notato che rispondi solo a ciò che ti torna comodo.
> Le domande spinose le eviti


Quale domanda mi è sfuggita?


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Molli tuo marito? Che comunque sarà presente per i figli.
> L'amante ha una famiglia.
> Stai in bella compagnia.


Dopo la separazione è tutto più semplice. L’amante può frequentare la casa in modo ufficiale, tanto nessuna sa che è sposato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Quale domanda mi è sfuggita?


se le mogli che vengono tradite si dovrebbero fare qualche domanda.
Tu che risposta ti sei data sull'allontamento di tuo marito.
Non su i tentativi di ricostruire.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Quale domanda mi è sfuggita?


Che distruggere due famiglie, può essere tanto bello, tanto romantico, e alla fine staremo bene tutti, felici.
Tutti insieme appassionatamente. Più papà, più mamme, più amore, più sesso per tutti!
W la foca


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Che distruggere due famiglie, può essere tanto bello, tanto romantico, e alla fine staremo bene tutti, felici.
> Tutti insieme appassionatamente. Più papà, più mamme, più amore, più sesso per tutti!
> W la foca


Ma mica avevi detto che avresti smesso di commentare a cazzo?!?


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se le mogli che vengono tradite si dovrebbero fare qualche domanda.
> Tu che risposta ti sei data sull'allontamento di tuo marito.
> Non su i tentativi di ricostruire.


Davanti ai problemi abbiamo sempre avuto un atteggiamento molto diverso... io tendo ad affrontarli e a risolverli, anche se questo genera un conflitto passeggero, lui tende a nascondere tutto sotto al tappeto...evitando ogni discussione..
Io nom ho paura del conflitto... ho paura dell'indifferenza... lui il contrario.
In questo modo lui ha sempre evitato di affrontare ogni difficoltà, arrivando a negarle completamente pur di non doverle affrontare.... non so se si capisce...
I nostri problemi sono cresciuti nel tempo... e nom affrontandoli insieme si sono ingigantiti ed incancreniti... 
FORSE eravamo una coppia destinata a finire fin dall'inizio... ovviamente non ne avevamo idea..

Spiegato in poche, pochissime righe...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma mica avevi detto che avresti smesso di commentare a cazzo?!?


Non sto commentando ad minchiam. Quello che fai tu è tutto legittimo, per carità.
Viviamo nell'epoca dell'egoismo realizzato e generalizzato, ognuno può fare quello che vuole.
Ma da qui a descrivere la Valle dell'Eden ce ne passa. Continui a non essere consapevole che la tua ricerca della felicità passa attraverso il dolore degli altri.
La tua felicità può significare lacrime e una vita compromessa per qualcuno.
La tua felicità può significare problemi nello sviluppo dei vostri figli (le separazioni sono un TRAUMA profondo per i figli).
Tu descrivi tutto come se viaggiassi sulla nuvoletta di Heidi.
Complimenti!


----------



## oriente70 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dopo la separazione è tutto più semplice. L’amante può frequentare la casa in modo ufficiale, tanto nessuna sa che è sposato.


Si è chi sa quando l'ex marito la passera a trovare i figli  e trova l'amico a casa con i suoi figli che spiegazioni darà?
É uno che che oltre ai suoi figli si occupa pure dei tuoi.
Multitasking


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Davanti ai problemi abbiamo sempre avuto un atteggiamento molto diverso... io tendo ad affrontarli e a risolverli, anche se questo genera un conflitto passeggero, lui tende a nascondere tutto sotto al tappeto...evitando ogni discussione..
> Io nom ho paura del conflitto... ho paura dell'indifferenza... lui il contrario.
> In questo modo lui ha sempre evitato di affrontare ogni difficoltà, arrivando a negarle completamente pur di non doverle affrontare.... non so se si capisce...
> I nostri problemi sono cresciuti nel tempo... e nom affrontandoli insieme si sono ingigantiti ed incancreniti...
> ...


anche mio marito è così, nonostante i disaccordi, il sesso lo cercava.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> anche mio marito è così, nonostante i disaccordi, il sesso lo cercava.


Lui non più...
Non so che dire...
Lui ha anche una sorta di depressione derivante da insoddisfazioni lavorative... non saprei come chiamarla...

Ps: in generale io sono sempre stata più passionale di lui in tutto.  Forse anche questo.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si è chi sa quando l'ex marito la passera a trovare i figli  e trova l'amico a casa con i suoi figli che spiegazioni darà?
> É uno che che oltre ai suoi figli si occupa pure dei tuoi.
> Multitasking


Ma questo è nell’ordine delle cose. Una volta separati può fare quello che vuole.


----------



## ivanl (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Lui ha anche una sorta di depressione derivante da insoddisfazioni lavorative... non saprei come chiamarla...


Dovresti dirgli di inventarne una migliore, come dico a mia moglie


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si è chi sa quando l'ex marito la passera a trovare i figli  e trova l'amico a casa con i suoi figli che spiegazioni darà?
> É uno che che oltre ai suoi figli si occupa pure dei tuoi.
> Multitasking


nelle separazioni è normale che si inserisca un altro. Di fondo , la nota stonata, è uno al quale viene dato un ruolo, che in realtà non ha nessuna intenzione di addossarsi. 
Forse col tempo...  ? Intanto sarebbe stato più giusto prendersi il tempo e niente finta famiglia del mulino bianco sul lungomare.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non sto commentando ad minchiam. Quello che fai tu è tutto legittimo, per carità.
> Viviamo nell'epoca dell'egoismo realizzato e generalizzato, ognuno può fare quello che vuole.
> Ma da qui a descrivere la Valle dell'Eden ce ne passa. Continui a non essere consapevole che la tua ricerca della felicità passa attraverso il dolore degli altri.
> La tua felicità può significare lacrime e una vita compromessa per qualcuno.
> ...


Ma secondo te non lo so che le separazioni sono un trauma!!!?!?
Ma secondo te vedere 2 genitori infelici e che discutono più o meno velatamente tutti i giorni è meglio?!?!?
Che esperienza hai tu? 
Le ovvietà sarebbero le mie...


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Lui non più...
> Non so che dire...
> Lui ha anche una sorta di depressione derivante da insoddisfazioni lavorative... non saprei come chiamarla...
> 
> Ps: in generale io sono sempre stata più passionale di lui in tutto.  Forse anche questo.


secondo te potrebbe avere un'altra?


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Lui non più...
> Non so che dire...
> Lui ha anche una sorta di depressione derivante da insoddisfazioni lavorative... non saprei come chiamarla...
> 
> Ps: in generale io sono sempre stata più passionale di lui in tutto.  Forse anche questo.


Pure depressione da lavoro? E tu glielo ficchi fino nel profondo.... mah
Separati subito, mandalo via che lo salvi.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

ivanl ha detto:


> Dovresti dirgli di inventarne una migliore, come dico a mia moglie


Per tutti sarà una cazzata abominevole ma se tutto fosse dovuto ad esempio ad una storia extraconiugale ad esempio per me sarebbe mille volte più risolvibile...

Io ho avuto anche dei dubbi sulla sua identità sessuale, per dirne una, gliene ho parlato ma non ho avuto risposta se non "non è così ".
Che io dico... se la donna che hai sposati ha certi dubbi... ci impieghi.almeno 10 parole per rassicurarla... o no?!?

A me sembra spento...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma secondo te non lo so che le separazioni sono un trauma!!!?!?
> *Ma secondo te vedere 2 genitori infelici e che discutono più o meno velatamente tutti i giorni è meglio?!?!?*
> Che esperienza hai tu?
> Le ovvietà sarebbero le mie...


1) non si discute davanti a loro;
2) si, è mooooolto, ma moooolto meglio!


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> secondo te potrebbe avere un'altra?


Ho indagato e mi credi se ti dico che ci ho anche sperato..?!? Ma niente!!! Niente di niente!


----------



## oriente70 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Davanti ai problemi abbiamo sempre avuto un atteggiamento molto diverso... io tendo ad affrontarli e a risolverli, anche se questo genera un conflitto passeggero, lui tende a nascondere tutto sotto al tappeto...evitando ogni discussione..
> Io nom ho paura del conflitto... ho paura dell'indifferenza... lui il contrario.
> In questo modo lui ha sempre evitato di affrontare ogni difficoltà, arrivando a negarle completamente pur di non doverle affrontare.... non so se si capisce...
> I nostri problemi sono cresciuti nel tempo... e nom affrontandoli insieme si sono ingigantiti ed incancreniti...
> ...


Aspetta che sappia che giravi con l'amante  insieme ai figli e non so quanto possa passarci sopra.
Fai una prova scuotilo ... Digli che c'è un altro che ti interessa.
Tanto ti stai separando.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Pure depressione da lavoro? E tu glielo ficchi fino nel profondo.... mah
> Separati subito, mandalo via che lo salvi.


Depressione iniziata negli anni 80 e sono stata la sua motivatrice per ANNI... se nom gli scatta qlsa dentro io nom posso aiutarlo. Lo capisci?!?!

Me lo sono caricata in spalle per anni... ora nom riesco... se non viene dal diretto interessato nom c'è nulla da fare...


----------



## zanna (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Pure depressione da lavoro? E tu glielo ficchi fino nel profondo.... mah
> *Separati subito, mandalo via che lo salvi*.


Il problema non è salvare lui ... ma salvare lei che non pare abbia compreso i casini in cui rischia di mettersi (se non ha già fatto ...). Alla fine tra un narciso (paraculo) ed una illusa cosa si ottiene?


----------



## oriente70 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nelle separazioni è normale che si inserisca un altro. Di fondo , la nota stonata, è uno al quale viene dato un ruolo, che in realtà non ha nessuna intenzione di addossarsi.
> Forse col tempo...  ? Intanto sarebbe stato più giusto prendersi il tempo e niente finta famiglia del mulino bianco sul lungomare.


Giusto sta cacchio de Barilla


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> 1) non si discute davanti a loro;
> 2) si, è mooooolto, ma moooolto meglio!


1) ovvio ma siamo umani e su 100 discussioni 1 salta
2) non credo... e non sono solo io a dirlo...

3) ho provato a annullarmi per i bimbi e non funziona! Non funziona e ora credo anche che non sia giusto.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma secondo te non lo so che le separazioni sono un trauma!!!?!?
> Ma secondo te vedere 2 genitori infelici e che discutono più o meno velatamente tutti i giorni è meglio?!?!?
> Che esperienza hai tu?
> Le ovvietà sarebbero le mie...


sulla separazione io credo tu faccia bene se pensi di aver fatto ogni tentativo
E' su come stai vivendo sta storia che mi da da pensare
E una volta separata come parteciperà alla tua vita e a quella di tuo figlio il tuo amante sposato


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Depressione iniziata negli anni 80 e sono stata la sua motivatrice per ANNI... se nom gli scatta qlsa dentro io nom posso aiutarlo. Lo capisci?!?!
> 
> Me lo sono caricata in spalle per anni... ora nom riesco... se non viene dal diretto interessato nom c'è nulla da fare...


No ti prego non aiutarlo. Un altro tuo aiuto e il poveretto mediterà il suicidio


----------



## zanna (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Depressione iniziata *negli anni 80* e sono stata la sua motivatrice per ANNI... se nom gli scatta qlsa dentro io nom posso aiutarlo. Lo capisci?!?!
> 
> Me lo sono caricata in spalle per anni... ora nom riesco... se non viene dal diretto interessato nom c'è nulla da fare...


mumble te hai 35 anni sposata da 10 con due figli di 4 e 2 ... lui quanti anni tiene?


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> sulla separazione io credo tu faccia bene se pensi di aver fatto ogni tentativo
> E' su come stai vivendo sta storia che mi da da pensare
> E una volta separata come parteciperà alla tua vita e a quella di tuo figlio il tuo amante sposato


Ma farfallina perché i miei post non li cachi nemmeno di striscio?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> 1) non si discute davanti a loro;
> *2) si, è mooooolto, ma moooolto meglio!*


su questo non sono d'accordo
Ha senso se si riesce a mantenere una convivenza civile e serena
Altrimenti non ha senso che assistono a discussioni anche perchè nel momento in cui assistono si fanno domande. Soprattutto se non sono piccolissimi
Almeno io la differenza l'ho notata


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> mumble te hai 35 anni sposata da 10 con due figli di 4 e 2 ... lui quanti anni tiene?


Azzardo 50?
Forse 57


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> 1) ovvio ma siamo umani e su 100 discussioni 1 salta
> 2) non credo... e non sono solo io a dirlo...
> 
> 3) ho provato a annullarmi per i bimbi e non funziona! Non funziona e ora credo anche che non sia giusto.


Lo dicono tutti quelli che vogliono giustificare le separazione. 
Vediamo cosa diranno i tuoi figli tra 10-15 anni.
Il catechismo in vigore fino al Concilio Vaticano II letteralmente recitava: i genitori *si devono sopportare* per amore dei figli.
Io non sono cattolico: ma quanta *saggezza ormai perduta *in quelle parole!


----------



## ivanl (24 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> su questo non sono d'accordo
> Ha senso se si riesce a mantenere una convivenza civile e serena
> Altrimenti non ha senso che assistono a discussioni anche perchè nel momento in cui assistono si fanno domande. Soprattutto se non sono piccolissimi
> Almeno io la differenza l'ho notata


verissimo :up:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma farfallina perché i miei post non li cachi nemmeno di striscio?


 non è voluto
Adesso vado a rileggermi tutto, non sgridarmi:triste::triste::triste::triste::triste::triste:


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Aspetta che sappia che giravi con l'amante  insieme ai figli e non so quanto possa passarci sopra.
> Fai una prova scuotilo ... Digli che c'è un altro che ti interessa.
> Tanto ti stai separando.


In tempi non sospetti gli ho detto che rischiava di perdermi... niente... zero... ghiaccio...

Se gli dico che c'è un altro non farà altro che ridurre tutto a quello. Ma non è così!!! 

Non dice di amarmi, dice di essere certo della scelta fatta a suo tempo... 
Ho smesso di baciarlo, accarezzarlo, guardarlo in faccia... niente!
Eravamo.al punto che io mi avvicinavo per baciarlo e lui istintivamente si ritraeva... con scuse patetiche tipo "ho mangiato una cosa piccante. Ho la febbre al.labbro." o cosesimili... di che parliamo?!?! 

E sono qui a subire il processo di gente che dice che lo sto tradendo e abbandonando nel bisogno....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> su questo non sono d'accordo
> Ha senso se si riesce a mantenere una convivenza *civile e serena*
> Altrimenti non ha senso che assistono a discussioni anche perchè nel momento in cui assistono si fanno domande. Soprattutto se non sono piccolissimi
> Almeno io la differenza l'ho notata


Civile ok; serena è solo nelle pubblicità del mulino bianco.
Come dice [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] : adeguatevi al "principio di realtà": "ciò che è", *non *"ciò che dovrebbe essere".


----------



## oriente70 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma questo è nell’ordine delle cose. Una volta separati può fare quello che vuole.


Mica tanto ... Comunque i ragazzi un padre lo hanno già.
E da quello che ho letto anche un buon padre.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> mumble te hai 35 anni sposata da 10 con due figli di 4 e 2 ... lui quanti anni tiene?


41


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> No ti prego non aiutarlo. Un altro tuo aiuto e il poveretto mediterà il suicidio


Questi poveri uomini in balia delle loro donne...


----------



## oriente70 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> In tempi non sospetti gli ho detto che rischiava di perdermi... niente... zero... ghiaccio...
> 
> Se gli dico che c'è un altro non farà altro che ridurre tutto a quello. Ma non è così!!!
> 
> ...


Ma quanti anni ha ??


----------



## ivanl (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> In tempi non sospetti gli ho detto che rischiava di perdermi... niente... zero... ghiaccio...
> 
> Se gli dico che c'è un altro non farà altro che ridurre tutto a quello. Ma non è così!!!
> 
> ...


vabbe', allora...
posto che non conosco il livello di consapevolezza di tuo figlio, comunque non mi pare un'idea brillante inserire un amante sposato nella sua vita


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Basta mi taccio...........





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non insistere adeguati





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se lo dicevo io si scatenava l’inferno. Quotone





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma lo fai. Complimenti





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Beh a maggior ragione non va assolutamente bene. E detto da me è quanto dire.


quoto



Blaise53 ha detto:


> L’amante perfetto è quello che ti ottura tutti i buchi per il tuo piacere.


Questa è provocatoria e sai che non è per forza così. Non ho mai considerato un amante in questo modo



Blaise53 ha detto:


> Secondo me annarella si farà male, molto male.


questo l'avevo già quotato



Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dopo la separazione è tutto più semplice. L’amante può frequentare la casa in modo ufficiale, tanto nessuna sa che è sposato.


Vero, ma lei lo sa e quindi mi auguro eviterà



Ho fatto bene i compiti? Promossa


----------



## zanna (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azzardo 50?
> Forse 57


quindi ha grosso modo fatto la crocerossina da 10 anni .... qualcuno l'avrebbe chiamato un colossale attacco di manico!!!! Sembra essere diventata una moda dipingersi in credito con un destino cinico e baro (e forse può anche essere) ma con due bimbi di 4 e 2 anni (pure con problemi) a 2 o 3 mesi ma dove caspio vai cianciando ... qui non c'entra il gioco o i giocatori qui entra altro e nemmeno troppo metaforicamente


----------



## ivanl (24 Ottobre 2017)

[MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] perche' quoti delle cazzate?


----------



## oriente70 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Uno che a 41 anni si comporta così o ha un'altra o deve fare una visita da uno bravo.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Civile ok; *serena* è solo nelle pubblicità del mulino bianco.
> Come dice @_Brunetta_ : adeguatevi al "principio di realtà": "ciò che è", *non *"ciò che dovrebbe essere".


Serena nel senso di pacifica
Se si è in grado di evitare scontri e c'è armonia anche se l'amore è finito secondo me per i figli si può fare. Altrimenti si fa il loro male
Io non ho mai litigato davanti ai miei figli. E li ho sempre visti sereni
Quando è successo per me è stato un bel campanello di allarme e anche per loro


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

ivanl ha detto:


> @_farfalla_ perche' quoti delle cazzate?


Se vi siete messi d'accordo ditemelo eh:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

Che faccio ora rileggo tutti i tuoi post?


----------



## ivanl (24 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se vi siete messi d'accordo ditemelo eh:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Che faccio ora rileggo tutti i tuoi post?


no, no...comunque faresti molto presto...prendevo un po' in giro il vecchio marpione


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

ivanl ha detto:


> no, no...comunque faresti molto presto...prendevo un po' in giro


----------



## zanna (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> 41


Quindi è praticamente nato già depresso ... che cuore!!!


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> In tempi non sospetti gli ho detto che rischiava di perdermi... niente... zero... ghiaccio...
> 
> Se gli dico che c'è un altro non farà altro che ridurre tutto a quello. Ma non è così!!!
> 
> ...


Nooooo io tifo perché lo abbandoni.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Mica tanto ... Comunque i ragazzi un padre lo hanno già.
> E da quello che ho letto anche un buon padre.


Perché, una volta che il cornuto è fuori la “signora” può rifarsi una vita, o no? Scusa ma non sono ferrato sulla questione.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> 41


Quindi a 4 anni ha iniziato a deprimersi per il lavoro? Parli degli anni 80 che è iniziato.


----------



## zanna (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Questi poveri uomini in balia delle loro donne...


Queste povere donne in balia degli uomini altrui


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Questi poveri uomini in balia delle loro donne...


Ti scongiuro mandalo via subito.


----------



## zanna (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quindi a 4 anni ha iniziato a deprimersi per il lavoro? Parli degli anni 80 che è iniziato.


Fossero pure 14 non è che cambia ...


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> 
> Questa è provocatoria e sai che non è per forza così. Non ho mai considerato un amante in questo modo
> ...


Mo’ si


----------



## oriente70 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nelle separazioni è normale che si inserisca un altro. Di fondo , la nota stonata, è uno al quale viene dato un ruolo, che in realtà non ha nessuna intenzione di addossarsi.
> Forse col tempo...  ? Intanto sarebbe stato più giusto prendersi il tempo e niente finta famiglia del mulino bianco sul lungomare.


C'è un collega ha avuto la sfortuna che gli è morta la moglie.
Con tutte quelle con cui è andato dopo è stato molto chiaro io famiglia già ce l'ho quindi nessuna si metta in testa di entrare nella mia famiglia fino a che i figli non siano in grado di capire... Bè ha trovato una   separata con figli  che la pensava come lui è ora dopo 10 anni stanno convivendo.
Con la benedizione di tutti.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Nooooo io tifo perché lo abbandoni.


:sonar:
Non ho capito una cosa: ma il marito che ne pensa della scelta? Soffre, piange, urla? o è indifferente?


----------



## patroclo (24 Ottobre 2017)

...a me Annina è simpatica e su molte cose ha pure ragione...su altre fa cazzate come tutti....e la cazzata originaria è che è partita con l'idea di fare da crocerossina ad un moribondo (IO TI SALVERO').....


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> C'è un collega ha avuto la sfortuna che gli è morta la moglie.
> Con tutte quelle con cui è andato dopo è stato molto chiaro io famiglia già ce l'ho quindi nessuna si metta in testa di entrare nella mia famiglia fino a che i figli non siano in grado di capire... Bè ha trovato una   separata con figli  che la pensava come lui è ora dopo 10 anni stanno convivendo.
> Con la benedizione di tutti.


La signora in un post ha detto che l’amante quando i figli saranno grandi andrà a prenderla su un cavallo bianco (per ora vuole restare in famiglia e quando gli va si prende una boccata d’aria, con amore logicamente) È lei che vuole tutto e subito.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quindi a 4 anni ha iniziato a deprimersi per il lavoro? Parli degli anni 80 che è iniziato.


Era per dire... si parla almeno 8 anni


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> :sonar:
> Non ho capito una cosa: ma il marito che ne pensa della scelta? Soffre, piange, urla? o è indifferente?


Poveretto è uno “spinato”


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> :sonar:
> Non ho capito una cosa: ma il marito che ne pensa della scelta? Soffre, piange, urla? o è indifferente?


Secondo me ancora non ha realizzato... sebbene sia tutto molto chiaro.. lo psicologo ci sta aiutando...

Lo psicologo mi ha anche detto che ha problemi profondi ma che se non vuole affrontarli... lui non ci può fare nulla e io men che meno...


----------



## mistral (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Non è così... io non sapevo nemmeno che fosse sposato all'inizio... io ero entrata in una chat che si chiamava solitudine...
> Non è il sesso che ci unisce...anche se quando.facciamo l'Amore sento che siamo.una cosa sola... e anche per lui è così...
> Tu parli da donna innamorata e tradita e lo  capisco ma io non avevo e non ho.un piano diabolico... lo capisci?


Ma no,quando sono stata tradita mio marito non lo sopportavo proprio più,più o meno come il tuo amante e sua moglie o te e tuo marito.
Quando l'ho scoperto ho anche pensato che la miglior vendetta sarebbe stata quella di lasciar loro coltivare l'ammmmmore perché avevo scoperto delle cosucce  interessanti sul conto della Cenerentola di mio marito.Ed erano scoperte altamente indigeste per un partner.
Saltato il banco magari lo avrei messo al corrente di chi e cosa aveva vinto,o forse avrei lasciato che vivesse nell'inconsapevolezza  tanto mio marito con la sopraffina capacità di non vedere mai i particolari,avrebbe campato cornuto e felice a vita,ma avendo tre figli adolescenti non mi è sembrato il caso di fare un gioco simile e distruggerlo specie ai loro occhi.
Poi le cose sono andate diversamente e tra un'amante sposata che lo riceveva in casa sua quando il marito lavorava (e lui ci andava eh,quindi non da meno) e offrire gioiosamente il loro "lettone" per scoparsi  l'amante ,l'ascoltarla umiliare il marito ,il rivelargli aspetti molto intimi del marito e assistere ad una loro discussione davanti a lui dove l'altra addirittura sbraitava contro il marito per una sciocchezza zittendolo.....ecco,deve essergli ritornata la stima in me.
A me è caduta sotto i piedi ma la faccenda ha fatto da detonatore e tutti i pesci  vennero a galla ....
Parlando e confrontandoci sono riemerse le radici ,abbiamo rielaborato tante cose e riscoperto sentimenti che parevano sepolti.Quindi metti in conto che per quanto il tuo amante possa dire di avere una situazione irrecuperabile in casa,quando si arriva al dunque non è così scontata la fine anzi,a volte può essere un nuovo inizio.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La signora in un post ha detto che l’amante quando i figli saranno grandi andrà a prenderla su un cavallo bianco (per ora vuole restare in famiglia e quando gli va si prende una boccata d’aria, con amore logicamente) È lei che vuole tutto e subito.


Come sempre hai letto male...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Secondo me ancora non ha realizzato... sebbene sia tutto molto chiaro.. lo psicologo ci sta aiutando...
> 
> Lo psicologo mi ha anche detto *che ha problemi profondi *ma che se non vuole affrontarli... lui non ci può fare nulla e io men che meno...


E chi non li ha!


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ...a me Annina è simpatica e su molte cose ha pure ragione...su altre fa cazzate come tutti....e la cazzata originaria è che è partita con l'idea di fare da crocerossina ad un moribondo (IO TI SALVERO').....


Ti ringrazio perché mi sento un po' lapidata sulla pubblica piazza... 

Cmq... ho finalmente abbandonato l'Io ti salverò... e ci ho impiegato tanto tempo, tanti tentativi, tanta frustrazione, tante rinunce e tanta sofferenza... 

Ho 35 anni e stare accanto ad un uomo così per altri 40 nella più totale indifferenza... non riesco a sopportarlo. Non sono così stoica per citare qualcuni e soprattutto nemmeno credo più che sia giusto o un buon esempio per i miei figli anche.

In questi anni ho sempre cercato di risolvere i problemi... mai guardato nemmeno col binocolo nessun altro uomo. 
Ora mi sono innamorata di un altro ed è pure sposato... e via al lancio di pietre...


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E chi non li ha!


Per pietà!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio perché mi sento un po' lapidata sulla pubblica piazza...
> 
> Cmq... ho finalmente abbandonato l'Io ti salverò... e ci ho impiegato tanto tempo, tanti tentativi, tanta frustrazione, tante rinunce e tanta sofferenza...
> 
> ...


Mi spiace che ti senti lapidata
Per quel che riguarda i miei interventi non hanno questo come scopo
Semplicemente la sensazione che ho io è che dovresti stare un pochino con i piedi per terra ed essere sicura che anche se lui non molla la moglie tu sei serena
Per il resto chi sono io per dirti di non viverla


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma no,quando sono stata tradita mio marito non lo sopportavo proprio più,più o meno come il tuo amante e sua moglie o te e tuo marito.
> Quando l'ho scoperto ho anche pensato che la miglior vendetta sarebbe stata quella di lasciar loro coltivare l'ammmmmore perché avevo scoperto delle cosucce  interessanti sul conto della Cenerentola di mio marito.Ed erano scoperte altamente indigeste per un partner.
> Saltato il banco magari lo avrei messo al corrente di chi e cosa aveva vinto,o forse avrei lasciato che vivesse nell'inconsapevolezza  tanto mio marito con la sopraffina capacità di non vedere mai i particolari,avrebbe campato cornuto e felice a vita,ma avendo tre figli adolescenti non mi è sembrato il caso di fare un gioco simile e distruggerlo specie ai loro occhi.
> Poi le cose sono andate diversamente e tra un'amante sposata che lo riceveva in casa sua quando il marito lavorava (e lui ci andava eh,quindi non da meno) e offrire gioiosamente il loro "lettone" per scoparsi  l'amante ,l'ascoltarla umiliare il marito ,il rivelargli aspetti molto intimi del marito e assistere ad una loro discussione davanti a lui dove l'altra addirittura sbraitava contro il marito per una sciocchezza zittendolo.....ecco,deve essergli ritornata la stima in me.
> ...


Capisco che possa essere così anche nel nostro caso... con la differenza però che io non ho ulteriori scheletri nell'armadio (ci mancherebbe!!), che non umilio nè mio marito nè sua moglie e preferisco che i nostri problemi vengano trattati in altre sedi... 
Però capisco cosa intendi dire... 

Per voi è stato quindi un nuovo inizio e ora siete felici insieme?


----------



## zanna (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio perché mi sento un po' lapidata sulla pubblica piazza...
> 
> Cmq... ho finalmente abbandonato l'Io ti salverò... e ci ho impiegato tanto tempo, tanti tentativi, tanta frustrazione, tante rinunce e tanta sofferenza...
> 
> ...


In un posto del genere era un rischio che avresti dovuto immaginare poter correre ... per il resto non credo che in 2 o 3 mesi ci si possa innamorare in maniera così totalizzante di qualcuno ... sembreresti più innamorata dell'innamoramento più che del tizio. Si ha come l'impressione che saresti caduta nelle braccia anche di caio o di sempronio se avessero usato argomenti (magari vuoti) ma convincenti per te per come stai adesso ... uno dovrebbe usare un pò di accortezza ma a volte la vista si appanna sicchè ...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Ottobre 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> In un posto del genere era un rischio che avresti dovuto immaginare poter correre ... per il resto non credo che in 2 o 3 mesi ci si possa innamorare in maniera così totalizzante di qualcuno ... sembreresti più innamorata dell'innamoramento più che del tizio. Si ha come l'impressione che saresti caduta nelle braccia anche di caio o di sempronio se avessero usato argomenti (magari vuoti) ma convincenti per te per come stai adesso ... uno dovrebbe usare un pò di accortezza ma a volte la vista si appanna sicchè ...


Le pietre non le prende per il tradimento, ma per come ragiona.
E ancora non l'ha capito.


----------



## mistral (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> In tempi non sospetti gli ho detto che rischiava di perdermi... niente... zero... ghiaccio...
> 
> Se gli dico che c'è un altro non farà altro che ridurre tutto a quello. Ma non è così!!!
> 
> ...


Bruttissima situazione.
Leggendo ciò che hai scritto io penso che tu possa aspirare e meritare qualcosa di meglio di una condivisione.Perche non provi a concentrarti sulla costruzione di un rapporto possibile che possa comprendere anche un progetto libero,senza doverti nascondere perché non basterà che tua sia libera ,dovrai nasconderti ugualmente .Puo andare bene finché è una boccata d'aria per entrambi,ma arriveranno i sabato sera,le domeniche,le vacanze ....ad aspettare.Perche?
Andando avanti sara sempre più difficile staccarti e rimarrai incastrata.Mi spiace dirtelo ma la maggior parte degli uomini se ne va di casa solo se viene cacciato ,a quel punto l'amante diventa un tetto sotto cui stare.
Non pensi  che una volta che tu sarai libera la tua sofferenza nell'aspettarlo ,nel condividerlo,nel ricordare il suo profumo di buono che altro non è che l'ammorbidente che compra la moglie ,sara ancora più insopportabile?
Se non vuoi questo ,e non vuoi soffrire ,lascia perdere...


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spiace che ti senti lapidata
> Per quel che riguarda i miei interventi non hanno questo come scopo
> Semplicemente la sensazione che ho io è che dovresti stare un pochino con i piedi per terra ed essere sicura che anche se lui non molla la moglie tu sei serena
> Per il resto chi sono io per dirti di non viverla


Ci ho riflettuto bene e sono sicura così... come andranno le cose proprio non lo so e nemmeno ci sto pensando ora...

Anche io ora non posso dare di più. Domani si vedrà.

Grazie per dedicare del tempo a scrivermi


----------



## mistral (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Capisco che possa essere così anche nel nostro caso... con la differenza però che io non ho ulteriori scheletri nell'armadio (ci mancherebbe!!), che non umilio nè mio marito nè sua moglie e preferisco che i nostri problemi vengano trattati in altre sedi...
> Però capisco cosa intendi dire...
> 
> Per voi è stato quindi un nuovo inizio e ora siete felici insieme?


Mah,felici,tristi,sono attimi.Da qual punto di vista è come è sempre stato.Alti e bassi come tutti.
Piu  che altro siamo dove vogliamo essere e dove stiamo bene


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ci ho riflettuto bene e sono sicura così... come andranno le cose proprio non lo so e nemmeno ci sto pensando ora...
> 
> Anche io ora non posso dare di più. Domani si vedrà.
> 
> Grazie per dedicare del tempo a scrivermi


Potresti ringraziare pure me


----------



## zanna (24 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Le pietre non le prende per il tradimento, ma per come ragiona.
> E ancora non l'ha capito.


è giovane


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> In un posto del genere era un rischio che avresti dovuto immaginare poter correre ... per il resto non credo che in 2 o 3 mesi ci si possa innamorare in maniera così totalizzante di qualcuno ... sembreresti più innamorata dell'innamoramento più che del tizio. Si ha come l'impressione che saresti caduta nelle braccia anche di caio o di sempronio se avessero usato argomenti (magari vuoti) ma convincenti per te per come stai adesso ... uno dovrebbe usare un pò di accortezza ma a volte la vista si appanna sicchè ...


Diciamo che se fossi andata a scrivere in un forum di Azione Cattolica avrei avuto meno haters ma fa niente...

Mi sono fatta anche io le stesse domande... non sono superficiale come vogliono farmi passare. Poteva esserci chiunque altro al suo posto e sarebbe andato bene lo stesso data la situazione che vivo ? 
La risposta che mi sono data è che  non è così... in tutto questo tempo, so di scioccare qualcuno nel dirlo , ho avuto tanti uomini interessati a me ma non ho mai dato adito a nulla e non mi è mai interessato nessuno... ora c'è lui nella mia vita e non ho mai conosciuto nessuno così... nemmeno immaginavo esistessero uomini come lui
... e mi sono innamorata perdutamente... ho le mie esperienze e so stare da sola, non ho bisogno di lui nel senso della dipendenza del termine...
Sono innamorata di lui in quanto unico.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Bruttissima situazione.
> Leggendo ciò che hai scritto io penso che tu possa aspirare e meritare qualcosa di meglio di una condivisione.Perche non provi a concentrarti sulla costruzione di un rapporto possibile che possa comprendere anche un progetto libero,senza doverti nascondere perché non basterà che tua sia libera ,dovrai nasconderti ugualmente .Puo andare bene finché è una boccata d'aria per entrambi,ma arriveranno i sabato sera,le domeniche,le vacanze ....ad aspettare.Perche?
> Andando avanti sara sempre più difficile staccarti e rimarrai incastrata.Mi spiace dirtelo ma la maggior parte degli uomini se ne va di casa solo se viene cacciato ,a quel punto l'amante diventa un tetto sotto cui stare.
> Non pensi  che una volta che tu sarai libera la tua sofferenza nell'aspettarlo ,nel condividerlo,nel ricordare il suo profumo di buono che altro non è che l'ammorbidente che compra la moglie ,sara ancora più insopportabile?
> Se non vuoi questo ,e non vuoi soffrire ,lascia perdere...


Hai ragione in prospettiva... e ho sempre sognato qualcosa di diverso...
Per il momento però nemmeno io posso dare di più....
L'esempio dell'ammorbidente... e significativo...


----------



## mistral (24 Ottobre 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> è giovane


Temo più che altro sia la reazione di chi,dopo il deserto scorge ciò che pensa sia un'oasi.Nelle condizioni in cui ha vissuto con il marito anche una pozzanghera temo possa sembrarle un'oasi.
E lo stare qui a parlare di sentimenti così totalizzanti dopo tre mesi di frequentazione clandestina fatta di telefonate e incontri di sfuggita ,quando la mente (specie quella maschile) è ancora annebbiata  dalla libido e la fine del l'astinenza sessuale ,ne è un segno .Quando il sesso diventerà routine,dovrà avvenire il confronto su altre basi...se ci sono.
Penso sia solo poco lucida


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Capisco che possa essere così anche nel nostro caso... con la differenza però che io non ho ulteriori scheletri nell'armadio (ci mancherebbe!!), che non umilio nè mio marito nè sua moglie e preferisco che i nostri problemi vengano trattati in altre sedi...
> Però capisco cosa intendi dire...
> 
> Per voi è stato quindi un nuovo inizio e *ora siete felici insieme*?





mistral ha detto:


> Mah,felici,tristi,sono attimi.Da qual punto di vista è come è sempre stato.Alti e bassi come tutti.
> Piu  che altro siamo dove vogliamo essere e dove stiamo bene


Capisci come ragiona? Pensa che sarà "felice"! 
Senza sapere che una relazione è sempre una relazione e le favole sono racconti di fantasia.
Lei è convinta che chiuderà una relazione e comincerà una favola.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mah,felici,tristi,sono attimi.Da qual punto di vista è come è sempre stato.Alti e bassi come tutti.
> Piu  che altro siamo dove vogliamo essere e dove stiamo bene


Be'.. mi sembra un bel coronamento


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Capisci come ragiona? Pensa che sarà "felice"!
> Senza sapere che una relazione è sempre una relazione e le favole sono racconti di fantasia.
> Lei è convinta che chiuderà una relazione e comincerà una favola.


Orbis, non ci sono altri post che richiedono.il tuo illuminato e fondamentale intervento?!?!?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Orbis, non ci sono altri post che richiedono.il tuo illuminato e fondamentale intervento?!?!?


Questa donna è pazza di me, lo sento! :rotfl:


----------



## zanna (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Diciamo che se fossi andata a scrivere in un forum di Azione Cattolica *avrei avuto meno haters* ma fa niente...
> 
> Mi sono fatta anche io le stesse domande... *non sono superficiale come vogliono farmi passare*. Poteva esserci chiunque altro al suo posto e sarebbe andato bene lo stesso data la situazione che vivo ?
> *La risposta che mi sono data è che  non è così*... in tutto questo tempo, so di scioccare qualcuno nel dirlo , ho avuto tanti uomini interessati a me ma non ho mai dato adito a nulla e non mi è mai interessato nessuno... ora c'è lui nella mia vita e non ho mai conosciuto nessuno così... nemmeno immaginavo esistessero uomini come lui
> ...


haters :rotfl: mai confondere chi ti odia con chi tenta pur con alterne fortune di aprirti gli occhi anche se li vuoi tenere ostinatamente chiusi.
superficiale :rotfl:come sopra
risposta :rotfl:sbagliata
innamorata perdutamente & unico :rofl::rofl::rofl:
Il bello di questo posto è che si dialoga con tutti nessuno ha la verità in tasca ma alla fine se si è onesti con se stessi il bandolo della matassa lo si trova ... poi oh ognuno fa quel che vuole della sua vita solo che te di vite a cui badare ne hai qualcuna in più ....


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> haters :rotfl: mai confondere chi ti odia con chi tenta pur con alterne fortune di aprirti gli occhi anche se li vuoi tenere ostinatamente chiusi.
> superficiale :rotfl:come sopra
> risposta :rotfl:sbagliata
> innamorata perdutamente & unico :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> Il bello di questo posto è che si dialoga con tutti nessuno ha la verità in tasca ma alla fine se si è onesti con se stessi il bandolo della matassa lo si trova ... poi oh ognuno fa quel che vuole della sua vita solo che te di vite a cui badare ne hai qualcuna in più ....


Immagino di scioccarti ma le crasse risate di cui infarcisci i tuoi messaggi non aiutano il dialogo.


----------



## zanna (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Immagino di scioccarti ma le crasse risate di cui infarcisci i tuoi messaggi non aiutano il dialogo.


dovrebbero invece ... almeno per farti venire qualche legittimo dubbio sulle tue assolute certezze.
Sbollisci la rabbia e rileggi tutto a mente fredda ... alla fine non si è stati così cattivi magari un filo stronzi ma serve per attirare l'attenzione su idee, concetti che non vuoi proprio vedere ... sta a te capire se lo scambio ti può essere utile


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> dovrebbero invece ... almeno per farti venire qualche legittimo dubbio sulle tue assolute certezze.
> Sbollisci la rabbia e rileggi tutto a mente fredda ... alla fine non si è stati così cattivi magari un filo stronzi ma serve per attirare l'attenzione su idee, concetti che non vuoi proprio vedere ... sta a te capire se lo scambio ti può essere utile


Diciamo allora che come stanno le cose lo dirà il tempo e che voi avete una maggior probabilità di aver ragione.
Questo lo riconosco.
Ma cmq scommetto sul cavallo perdente..
 Consapevole dei rischi ma pensando e sperando che siano superabili.

Se vi fa piacere pensarmi stupida e superficiale, no problem per me!

Tutti contenti?
(E non ho scritto felici che la felicità nom esiste!!!)


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> dovrebbero invece ... almeno per farti venire qualche legittimo dubbio sulle tue assolute certezze.
> Sbollisci la rabbia e rileggi tutto a mente fredda ... alla fine non si è stati così cattivi magari un filo stronzi ma serve per attirare l'attenzione su idee, concetti che non vuoi proprio vedere ... sta a te capire se lo scambio ti può essere utile


Deve solo cambiare il titolo: lo amo e me lo tengo. Giustooooooooo?  Alla Wanna


----------



## zanna (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Diciamo allora che come stanno le cose lo dirà il tempo e che voi avete una maggior probabilità di aver ragione.
> Questo lo riconosco.
> Ma cmq scommetto sul cavallo perdente..
> Consapevole dei rischi ma pensando e sperando che siano superabili.
> ...


Vabbeh :facepalm:noi (dato che ti piace usare il plurale) ci si è provato ... poi fai te


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Diciamo allora che come stanno le cose lo dirà il tempo e che voi avete una maggior probabilità di aver ragione.Questo lo riconosco.Ma cmq scommetto sul cavallo perdente.. Consapevole dei rischi ma pensando e sperando che siano superabili.Se vi fa piacere pensarmi stupida e superficiale, no problem per me!Tutti contenti?(E non ho scritto felici che la felicità nom esiste!!!)


Guarda che a nessuno (credo almeno) piace pensarti stupida e superficiale. Qui (chi per un motivo, chi per un altro) tutti raccontano quelli che possiamo benissimo definire i frutti anche delle proprie cazzate.Ragion per cui ci si confronta, se ne parla, si provoca anche. Poi sta a te valutare cosa sia utile. Ci mancherebbe. Beh... Se poi pensavi di essere in un forum in cui l'opinione e' che tutto deve essere giustificato.... Meno male che non è così. Preferirei scontrarmi con certe verità, o comunque verificarle, piuttosto che sentirmi sempre dire "poverina, hai ragione".E per quanto mi riguarda la tua storia, e il tuo punto di vista, hanno notevoli falle.Tu non trovi?


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Guarda che a nessuno (credo almeno) piace pensarti stupida e superficiale. Qui (chi per un motivo, chi per un altro) tutti raccontano quelli che possiamo benissimo definire i frutti anche delle proprie cazzate.Ragion per cui ci si confronta, se ne parla, si provoca anche. Poi sta a te valutare cosa sia utile. Ci mancherebbe. Beh... Se poi pensavi di essere in un forum in cui l'opinione e' che tutto deve essere giustificato.... Meno male che non è così. Preferirei scontrarmi con certe verità, o comunque verificarle, piuttosto che sentirmi sempre dire "poverina, hai ragione".E per quanto mi riguarda la tua storia, e il tuo punto di vista, hanno notevoli falle.Tu non trovi?


Triplo quotone


----------



## twinpeaks (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Frequentare è una parola grossa...
> Non mi sembra che sia stato un trauma anche perché davvero non è passato come se fosse una persona diversa dalle altre che conosce e ha conosciuto..
> 
> Ti va di spiegarmi meglio?



I figli non devono essere coinvolti nella vita erotica dei genitori, neanche nella coniugale, a maggior ragione se c'entrano altre persone. Un figlio, e in particolare un bambino, si pone sempre almeno implicitamente la domanda: "Chi sono io?" e sa, implicitamente, anche se crede che i figli li porta la cicogna, che la risposta ha a che fare con la vita erotica dei genitori. Quindi, la vita erotica dei genitori è per così dire il nucleo radioattivo dell'identità di noi tutti - lo si vede chiarissimo, per esempio, nella necessità che tutti i figli adottati sentono, verso l'adolescenza, di andare alla ricerca dei loro genitori naturali, che magari non hanno mai visto. 
Non bisogna avvicinarsi troppo al nucleo radioattivo. Se c'è una separazione, e uno o entrambi i genitori hanno una vita erotica con altre persone, questo suscita inevitabilmente una serie di domande difficili nei figli: ma allora chi sono io? sono veramente figlio di papà e mamma? se mamma o papà non si vogliono più bene e si lasciano per mettersi con un'altro, possono anche amare altri più di me? mi lasceranno? eccetera. Tenere presente che fino a un'età adulta, i figli non conoscono la differenza tra l'amore per i figli e l'amore erotico, non ne hanno esperienza.
Quindi, vanno fatte due cose: 1) se gli amanti non vivono insieme , non frequentano i figli dell'altro/a, che così non sono per niente coinvolti 2) se vivono insieme, la convivenza va preparata, annunciata con molta sincerità e chiarezza (NON chiedendo ai figli "cosa ne pensi", per l'amor di Dio, non si chiede il permesso, si fa e basta), rendendosi disponibili a rispondere a tutte le domande che i figli faranno, ma impedendo eventuali domande morbose o intrusive (ti piace più di papà/mamma, etc.), e l'altro coniuge deve esplicitamente accettare la nuova convivenza (non deve fingere che gli faccia piacere, deve accettarlo apertis verbis).


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Guarda che a nessuno (credo almeno) piace pensarti stupida e superficiale. Qui (chi per un motivo, chi per un altro) tutti raccontano quelli che possiamo benissimo definire i frutti anche delle proprie cazzate.Ragion per cui ci si confronta, se ne parla, si provoca anche. Poi sta a te valutare cosa sia utile. Ci mancherebbe. Beh... Se poi pensavi di essere in un forum in cui l'opinione e' che tutto deve essere giustificato.... Meno male che non è così. Preferirei scontrarmi con certe verità, o comunque verificarle, piuttosto che sentirmi sempre dire "poverina, hai ragione".E per quanto mi riguarda la tua storia, e il tuo punto di vista, hanno notevoli falle.Tu non trovi?


Mai voluto sentirmi compatire o dar ragione e certo non mi stavo riferendo a te.

Mi sono riferita ai commenti di scherno, a evidenti storpiature di quanto ho raccontato, al fatto che sia stata messa in dubbio la veridicità di alcuni fatti che ho scritto, al fatto che, per alcuni, se non sei d'accordo con loro, sei inevitabilmente stupida o superficiale o in mala fede, al fatto che si creino dei gruppetti di presa x il culo.. etc. Tutte cose che stridono in un luogo che dovrebbe essere di confronto e in cui in teoria nessuno è perfetto e irreprensibile. 

In questo momento trovo che il dialogo costruttivo sia con pochi e che tanti che commentano lo facciano solo per divertirsi quando a me costa fatica spiegare e mettermi in gioco.


----------



## twinpeaks (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> *Diciamo che se fossi andata a scrivere in un forum di Azione Cattolica avrei avuto meno haters* ma fa niente...
> 
> Mi sono fatta anche io le stesse domande... non sono superficiale come vogliono farmi passare. Poteva esserci chiunque altro al suo posto e sarebbe andato bene lo stesso data la situazione che vivo ?
> La risposta che mi sono data è che  non è così... in tutto questo tempo, so di scioccare qualcuno nel dirlo , ho avuto tanti uomini interessati a me ma non ho mai dato adito a nulla e non mi è mai interessato nessuno... ora c'è lui nella mia vita e non ho mai conosciuto nessuno così... nemmeno immaginavo esistessero uomini come lui
> ...


L'elemento che provoca forti reazioni negative è l' affermazione che il tuo è un amore grande, profondo, autentico e unico tra anime gemelle (non conta se l'affermazione risponda a verità o meno). E' un desiderio universale, e in questo forum, che è dedicato al tradimento erotico, molte persone lo hanno desiderato ma sono state deluse dalla realtà.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> C'è un collega ha avuto la sfortuna che gli è morta la moglie.
> Con tutte quelle con cui è andato dopo è stato molto chiaro io famiglia già ce l'ho quindi nessuna si metta in testa di entrare nella mia famiglia fino a che i figli non siano in grado di capire... Bè ha trovato una   separata con figli  che la pensava come lui è ora dopo 10 anni stanno convivendo.
> Con la benedizione di tutti.


ma certo,hanno dato spazio ai figli. Erano liberi entrambi però. Si sono dati tempo.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> L'elemento che provoca forti reazioni negative è l' affermazione che il tuo è un amore grande, profondo, autentico e unico tra anime gemelle (non conta se l'affermazione risponda a verità o meno). E' un desiderio universale, e in questo forum, che è dedicato al tradimento erotico, molte persone lo hanno desiderato ma sono state deluse dalla realtà.


Quello che a me non è andato giù, non è il suo amore totalizzante, che nella mia visione me ne può fregar di meno, ma il dire che il suo amante ama il figlio come se fosse suo, l’accompagnare all’ospedale lei è il figlio, fare passeggiate insieme al figlio, dire che è sempre presente(per il figlio). Mi domando ma il padre dov’è. Ma stiamo scherzando.

Scusa twin.


----------



## twinpeaks (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quello che a me non è andato giù, non è il suo amore totalizzante, che nella mia visione me ne può fregar di meno, ma il dire che il suo amante ama il figlio come se fosse suo, l’accompagnare all’ospedale lei è il figlio, fare passeggiate insieme al figlio, dire che è sempre presente(per il figlio). Mi domando ma il padre dov’è. Ma stiamo scherzando.
> 
> Scusa twin.


E di cosa? non c'è niente da scusare.


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Mai voluto sentirmi compatire o dar ragione e certo non mi stavo riferendo a te. Mi sono riferita ai commenti di scherno, a evidenti storpiature di quanto ho raccontato, al fatto che sia stata messa in dubbio la veridicità di alcuni fatti che ho scritto, al fatto che, per alcuni, se non sei d'accordo con loro, sei inevitabilmente stupida o superficiale o in mala fede, al fatto che si creino dei gruppetti di presa x il culo.. etc. Tutte cose che stridono in un luogo che dovrebbe essere di confronto e in cui in teoria nessuno è perfetto e irreprensibile. In questo momento trovo che il dialogo costruttivo sia con pochi e che tanti che commentano lo facciano solo per divertirsi quando a me costa fatica spiegare e mettermi in gioco.


Boh. Per me (e sottolineo per me) la fatica che fai, la fai soprattutto in quanto avverti anche tu che qualcosa non fila nel tuo ragionamento. Ma non è una questione di morale. Personalmente non ho percepito intenzioni di scherno da parte di nessuno. Con qualcuno ti sei  "pizzicata", ma hai anche risposto. Alcuni qui dentro non sono di impatto facile, me compresa. Ho ancora l'orticaria addosso per le storie di amore puro e delle anime gemelle. Tanto e' vero che mi hanno pure fatto notare che sto con la calcolatrice in mano Piglio anch'io il buono, per il resto rifletto. Non è che si voglia distorcere quello che dici, e' che non conoscendosi si prova anche a capire provocando. Hai iniziato dicendo che lo mollavi perché non potevi farci un progetto (la tua domanda pareva retorica). Hai finito col dire che lo tieni perché è un amore grande . Se (come comprensibile) non hai una visione chiara tu, come puoi pretendere che ti si veda dietro uno schermo? O si tirano fuori frasi compassionevoli, o si prova a vedere le magagne.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh. Per me (e sottolineo per me) la fatica che fai, la fai soprattutto in quanto avverti anche tu che qualcosa non fila nel tuo ragionamento. Ma non è una questione di morale. Personalmente non ho percepito intenzioni di scherno da parte di nessuno. Con qualcuno ti sei  "pizzicata", ma hai anche risposto. Alcuni qui dentro non sono di impatto facile, me compresa. Ho ancora l'orticaria addosso per le storie di amore puro e delle anime gemelle. Tanto e' vero che mi hanno pure fatto notare che sto con la calcolatrice in mano Piglio anch'io il buono, per il resto rifletto. Non è che si voglia distorcere quello che dici, e' che non conoscendosi si prova anche a capire provocando. Hai iniziato dicendo che lo mollavi perché non potevi farci un progetto (la tua domanda pareva retorica). Hai finito col dire che lo tieni perché è un amore grande . Se (come comprensibile) non hai una visione chiara tu, come puoi pretendere che ti si veda dietro uno schermo? O si tirano fuori frasi compassionevoli, o si prova a vedere le magagne.


Ripeto deve cambiare il titolo del 3d in:
LO AMO ME LO TENGO. GIUSTO?


----------



## Foglia (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ripeto deve cambiare il titolo del 3d in:
> LO AMO ME LO TENGO. GIUSTO?


Ah. Io sono più cinica di te.

Lo amo ma finirò per odiarlo


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ah. Io sono più cinica di te.
> 
> Lo amo ma finirò per odiarlo


----------



## oriente70 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma certo,hanno dato spazio ai figli. Erano liberi entrambi però. Si sono dati tempo.


Entrambi liberi vero ma anche se pian piano il fuoco cominciava a scaldare si sono presi i loro tempi, non hanno sconvolto la vita di nessuno anzi i rispettivi figli hanno spinto perché stessero insieme.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Scusa eh.
> 
> Ma l'amante e' amante perché non si parla di persone libere.
> 
> ...


Diciamo che sarebbe eccessivo per due intorno ai trent’anni e senza matrimonio/convivenze pregresse. 

Io non mi permetto di negare un sentimento, ma il peso di Grande Amore della vita dopo pochi mesi di frequentazione, neppure quotidiana va decisamente ridimensionato a POTENZIALITÀ di grande amore.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quella dell'anima gemella per me senz'altro.
> 
> E intendiamoci: non escludo che si possa amare, e non voglio neanche  "pesare" i sentimenti.
> Ma mettere in mezzo qualcosa di grande  (grande ho detto grande.... Non grosso. ), dopo tre mesi, come si fa?
> ...





Cielo ha detto:


> Meglio la calcolatrice che conta me e le persone che contano per me che una calcolatrice sbiellata a tener conto di chi non va tenuto in conto. E per tenere in conto mi ci vuole altro dalla fantasia, dagli occhietti a cuore, dal vorrei tanto ma.... Etc. Etc.Stessero pure tra i passatempi, non tra gli addendi.


Quoto tutto


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Ottobre 2017)

[MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION] io la critico per la sua idea che l'amore tra loro è così forte che farebbe stare bene tutti.
Farà star bene loro, forse, ma non gli altri coniugi e i figli.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Eccomi...
> 
> Ieri abbiamo parlato.
> 
> ...


Sbadabam :sbatti:


----------



## twinpeaks (24 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> @_twinpeaks_ io la critico per la sua idea che l'amore tra loro è così forte che farebbe stare bene tutti.
> *Farà star bene loro, forse, ma non gli altri coniugi e i figli*.


Certo, è proprio così.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Entrambi liberi vero ma anche se pian piano il fuoco cominciava a scaldare si sono presi i loro tempi, non hanno sconvolto la vita di nessuno anzi i rispettivi figli hanno spinto perché stessero insieme.


Esistono le persone intelligenti per fortuna 
Mai capito l’esigenza di coinvolgere i figli nelle nuove relazioni finché loro non sono più che pronti.


----------



## mistral (24 Ottobre 2017)

Comunque [MENTION=7332]Annina123[/MENTION] ,credici sulla parola.Puoi andare indietro sul forum di mille pagine  a leggere ,ogni storia qui segue il medesimo copione purtroppo.Le eccezioni sono talmente rare da non comparire nelle percentuali.
Devi semplicemente accettare che tu sarai la stampella,la boccata d'aria,la scopata,il divertimento che gli permetterà di portare avanti con più leggerezza il suo matrimonio ed il suo progetto di famiglia.Se ti va di avere quel ruolo ,nessuno te lo impedisce ma se ti leggi nel tuo primo intervento,non è questo che dicevi di volere. Ora,(come da copione) lui ti ha convinta che in realtà ti vada bene anche il vivere alla giornata ,ma tu ti stai separando ,vuoi un futuro.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Comunque [MENTION=7332]Annina123[/MENTION] ,credici sulla parola.Puoi andare indietro sul forum di mille pagine  a leggere ,ogni storia qui segue il medesimo copione purtroppo.Le eccezioni sono talmente rare da non comparire nelle percentuali.
> Devi semplicemente accettare che tu sarai la stampella,la boccata d'aria,la scopata,il divertimento che gli permetterà di portare avanti con più leggerezza il suo matrimonio ed il suo progetto di famiglia.Se ti va di avere quel ruolo ,nessuno te lo impedisce ma se ti leggi nel tuo primo intervento,non è questo che dicevi di volere. Ora,(come da copione) lui ti ha convinta che in realtà ti vada bene anche il vivere alla giornata ,ma tu ti stai separando ,vuoi un futuro.


L’uovo oggi e la gallina domani.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2017)

*@annina*

La tua storia mi ha creato una sensazione di deja vu.
Non di somiglianza con storie lette o sentite, mi suona come una storia già letta qui parola per parola.
E credo che non sia una sensazione solo mia.
Credo che sia perché tutti abbiamo vissuto lo  “stato nascente” e sappiamo che non ha nulla a che fare con la realtà. È una sensazione di consonanza di amorosi sensi che fa sentire come unici. Ma la realtà è altro.
Non ti difendere. Cerca di guardarti dall’esterno.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> I figli non devono essere coinvolti nella vita erotica dei genitori, neanche nella coniugale, a maggior ragione se c'entrano altre persone. Un figlio, e in particolare un bambino, si pone sempre almeno implicitamente la domanda: "Chi sono io?" e sa, implicitamente, anche se crede che i figli li porta la cicogna, che la risposta ha a che fare con la vita erotica dei genitori. Quindi, la vita erotica dei genitori è per così dire il nucleo radioattivo dell'identità di noi tutti - lo si vede chiarissimo, per esempio, nella necessità che tutti i figli adottati sentono, verso l'adolescenza, di andare alla ricerca dei loro genitori naturali, che magari non hanno mai visto.
> Non bisogna avvicinarsi troppo al nucleo radioattivo. Se c'è una separazione, e uno o entrambi i genitori hanno una vita erotica con altre persone, questo suscita inevitabilmente una serie di domande difficili nei figli: ma allora chi sono io? sono veramente figlio di papà e mamma? se mamma o papà non si vogliono più bene e si lasciano per mettersi con un'altro, possono anche amare altri più di me? mi lasceranno? eccetera. Tenere presente che fino a un'età adulta, i figli non conoscono la differenza tra l'amore per i figli e l'amore erotico, non ne hanno esperienza.
> Quindi, vanno fatte due cose: 1) se gli amanti non vivono insieme , non frequentano i figli dell'altro/a, che così non sono per niente coinvolti 2) se vivono insieme, la convivenza va preparata, annunciata con molta sincerità e chiarezza (NON chiedendo ai figli "cosa ne pensi", per l'amor di Dio, non si chiede il permesso, si fa e basta), rendendosi disponibili a rispondere a tutte le domande che i figli faranno, ma impedendo eventuali domande morbose o intrusive (ti piace più di papà/mamma, etc.), e l'altro coniuge deve esplicitamente accettare la nuova convivenza (non deve fingere che gli faccia piacere, deve accettarlo apertis verbis).


Grazie per la spiegazione.
Ma dici che anche averlo visto poche volte ed in contesti normali con atteggiamenti nom ambigui tra noi possa avergli creato/creare già questa confusione?


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> L'elemento che provoca forti reazioni negative è l' affermazione che il tuo è un amore grande, profondo, autentico e unico tra anime gemelle (non conta se l'affermazione risponda a verità o meno). E' un desiderio universale, e in questo forum, che è dedicato al tradimento erotico, molte persone lo hanno desiderato ma sono state deluse dalla realtà.


Io ho interpretato questo forum come dedicato al tradimento in senso lato... non solo erotico...
Per me non si tratta di un tradimento solo erotico.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma certo,hanno dato spazio ai figli. Erano liberi entrambi però. Si sono dati tempo.


Questo va bene solo perché c'è il lieto fine conclamato...


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quello che a me non è andato giù, non è il suo amore totalizzante, che nella mia visione me ne può fregar di meno, ma il dire che il suo amante ama il figlio come se fosse suo, l’accompagnare all’ospedale lei è il figlio, fare passeggiate insieme al figlio, dire che è sempre presente(per il figlio). Mi domando ma il padre dov’è. Ma stiamo scherzando.
> 
> Scusa twin.


A parte che non è affatto l'unica cosa che non ti è andata giù..

In secondo luogo, lui ha conosciuto mio figlio in contesti assolutamente quotidiani come una chiacchierata al bar, con atteggiamenti non ambigui tra noi e lo ha visto poche volte.
Si è subito affezionato (lui a mio figlio) e mi è molto vicino nella quotidianità di quello che stiamo affrontando (vicino a me, non a lui). 
Quando siamo stati ricoverati l'ultima volta, grazie a Dio, siamo stati pochi giorni ma solitamente ci passo i mesi e sì... voleva venirmi a trovare come successo in passato con colleghi e amici. 

Il padre è dove deve essere, con i nostri figli. Anche se, durante la giornata, mi chiede più aggiornamenti lui di mio marito, ma penso sia una questione di carattere e non di disinteresse, o probabilmente di rapporto tra noi.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Entrambi liberi vero ma anche se pian piano il fuoco cominciava a scaldare si sono presi i loro tempi, non hanno sconvolto la vita di nessuno anzi i rispettivi figli hanno spinto perché stessero insieme.


Ma così che vite stiamo sconvolgendo? Solo le nostre se mai...


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che sarebbe eccessivo per due intorno ai trent’anni e senza matrimonio/convivenze pregresse.
> 
> Io non mi permetto di negare un sentimento, ma il peso di Grande Amore della vita dopo pochi mesi di frequentazione, neppure quotidiana va decisamente ridimensionato a POTENZIALITÀ di grande amore.


Esatto. È proprio questa la definizione... potenzialità.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Il padre è dove deve essere, con i nostri figli. Anche se, durante la giornata, mi chiede più aggiornamenti lui di mio marito, ma penso sia una questione di carattere e non di disinteresse, o probabilmente di rapporto tra noi.

Ma ci fai o ci sei?

Ci sei, ci sei


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Ottobre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Certo, è proprio così.


Comunque da te sto imparando davvero tantissimo...


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Entrambi liberi vero ma anche se pian piano il fuoco cominciava a scaldare si sono presi i loro tempi, non hanno sconvolto la vita di nessuno anzi i rispettivi figli hanno spinto perché stessero insieme.


prudenti, giustamente. Priorità è la parola chiave.
(Niente doppi sensi), si sono conosciuti bene e stando bene hanno fatto comprendere ai figli crescerà la coda giusta da fare. Forse perché a me l'idea di fare entrare e uscire di casa partner non mi piace in assoluto. Non ci si può permettere di sbagliare scelte ai danni dei bambini.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Questo va bene solo perché c'è il lieto fine conclamato...


comunque hanno dato una priorità e questa non era il neo compagno.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> [MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION] io la critico per la sua idea che l'amore tra loro è così forte che farebbe stare bene tutti.
> Farà star bene loro, forse, ma non gli altri coniugi e i figli.


Ma proprio non credo che faccia star bene tutti... mah!


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> comunque hanno dato una priorità e questa non era il neo compagno.


Za za zan


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esistono le persone intelligenti per fortuna
> Mai capito l’esigenza di coinvolgere i figli nelle nuove relazioni finché loro non sono più che pronti.


Ma coinvolti come?
Non state parlando della nostra situazione...


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma così che vite stiamo sconvolgendo? Solo le nostre se mai...


come no, lo stai propinando al tuo figlio più piccolo,l come surrogato del padre.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> come no, lo stai propinando al tuo figlio più piccolo,l come surrogato del padre.


È anche giusto dai chiede più lui del marito.


----------



## oriente70 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma così che vite stiamo sconvolgendo? Solo le nostre se mai...


I figli non ci sono ?? I tuoi e i suoi ??


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma coinvolti come?
> Non state parlando della nostra situazione...


la vostra situazione è una bolla di sapone. Sei innamorata folle, lo vedi eroicamente apparire nella tua vita e dei tuoi figli. Come si fa a valutare una relazione così distorta. 
Non so ma uno così mi fa strano e non poco.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Comunque [MENTION=7332]Annina123[/MENTION] ,credici sulla parola.Puoi andare indietro sul forum di mille pagine  a leggere ,ogni storia qui segue il medesimo copione purtroppo.Le eccezioni sono talmente rare da non comparire nelle percentuali.
> Devi semplicemente accettare che tu sarai la stampella,la boccata d'aria,la scopata,il divertimento che gli permetterà di portare avanti con più leggerezza il suo matrimonio ed il suo progetto di famiglia.Se ti va di avere quel ruolo ,nessuno te lo impedisce ma se ti leggi nel tuo primo intervento,non è questo che dicevi di volere. Ora,(come da copione) lui ti ha convinta che in realtà ti vada bene anche il vivere alla giornata ,ma tu ti stai separando ,vuoi un futuro.


Può anche essere così... non dico di no... e mi dispiacerebbe e so che al 98% dei casi accade così...
Vorrei darci tempo e vedere come va... magari non funziona e fine dei discorsi... 
Quello che descrivi non è il ruolo che voglio, cioè quello di stampella o passatempo, hai ragione.
Al momento non mi sento così... se dovessi averne sentore..
Credo che chiuderei...


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> come no, lo stai propinando al tuo figlio più piccolo,l come surrogato del padre.


Ma assolutamente no!!! 
Nemmeno lontanamente!!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> È anche giusto dai chiede più lui del marito.


 non ha un cazzo da fare tutto il giorno e fa lo splendido con lei.
Magari esistono uomini disinteressati ed eroi romantici.
Ma certe attenzioni fanno breccia solo persone fragili e bisogno de di attenzioni.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma assolutamente no!!!
> Nemmeno lontanamente!!!!


passeggiata!!! Ospedale!!! Perché lui?


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> I figli non ci sono ?? I tuoi e i suoi ??


Quindi ho imparato che si può essere amanti solo per scopare e solo in coppie esclusivamente senza figli.

Se decidiamo di non vivere il nostro rapporto se non clandestinamente per tutelare i figli e per non far perdere a loro e a lui il ruolo di padre.....


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Quindi ho imparato che si può essere amanti solo per scopare e solo in coppie esclusivamente senza figli.
> 
> Se decidiamo di non vivere il nostro rapporto se non clandestinamente per tutelare i figli e per non far perdere a loro e a lui il ruolo di padre.....


attenzione clandestino a quanto pare è solo per lui. Siii obbiettiva


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> passeggiata!!! Ospedale!!! Perché lui?


Cazzo! Se dovesse confondersi ogni volta che parlo con un uomo sarebbe un dramma!!! 
Ma scherziamo?!?! Allora devo frequentare solo donne, uomini esclusivamente se accompagnata da mio marito. E meglio anche dottoresse donne.

Ma di cosa parliamo?!?!
Ho scritto le volte in cui si sono visti, nom erano situazioni ambigue... ho un amico che vede spesso e dovrebbe essere anche lui un problema allora!? O no?!?

Il fisioterapista è un uomo e viene a casa 4 volte a settimana e siamo soli noi 3, non si confonderà anche con lui?!?


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ha un cazzo da fare tutto il giorno e fa lo splendido con lei.
> Magari esistono uomini disinteressati ed eroi romantici.
> Ma certe attenzioni fanno breccia solo persone fragili e bisogno de di attenzioni.


Lavora anche lui eh... mah!
Esisteranno di sicuro uomini disinteressati ed eroi romantici su 6 miliardi di persone... sono ottimista. 

Le attenzioni buone sono apprezzate da tutti, e sono rare. 
O forse i cinici preferiscono pesci in faccia e coltellate nei reni per essere sicuri al 100% che siano gesti sinceri?


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Cazzo! Se dovesse confondersi ogni volta che parlo con un uomo sarebbe un dramma!!!
> Ma scherziamo?!?! Allora devo frequentare solo donne, uomini esclusivamente se accompagnata da mio marito. E meglio anche dottoresse donne.
> 
> Ma di cosa parliamo?!?!
> ...


 dici che il tuo comportamento con il fisioterapista è identico a quello che hai con lui? Tu pensi che i tuoi figli siano idioti e non notino nulla vero?


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> attenzione clandestino a quanto pare è solo per lui. Siii obbiettiva


Anche per me. È un fatto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Lavora anche lui eh... mah!
> Esisteranno di sicuro uomini disinteressati ed eroi romantici su 6 miliardi di persone... sono ottimista.
> 
> Le attenzioni buone sono apprezzate da tutti, e sono rare.
> O forse i cinici preferiscono pesci in faccia e coltellate nei reni per essere sicuri al 100% che siano gesti sinceri?


convinta tu. Ti si sta dicendo di essere più realistica. Ma tu insisti a vedere rosa intenso.
Ti vuoi buttare dentro a te testa bassa, fai pure. Noi non abbiamo niente da perdere, stanne certa. Tu si, se sbagli valutazione. Lo Sopravaluti troppo


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

In 3 righe sembra orribile ma stiamo parlando di un bambino splendido e tanto amato, anche da lui! Mi ha detto che non si spiega come mai ma lo sente come suo figlio.... se è vero, è vero, altrimenti è superficiale. Punto


Lo sente suo figlio


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> In 3 righe sembra orribile ma stiamo parlando di un bambino splendido e tanto amato, anche da lui! Mi ha detto che non si spiega come mai ma lo sente come suo figlio.... se è vero, è vero, altrimenti è superficiale. Punto
> 
> 
> Lo sente suo figlio


Sente di volergli bene così. Non confonde il fatto che non sia suo... così mi ha detto e si comporta in maniera corrispondente, da lontano.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> convinta tu. Ti si sta dicendo di essere più realistica. Ma tu insisti a vedere rosa intenso.
> Ti vuoi buttare dentro a te testa bassa, fai pure. Noi non abbiamo niente da perdere, stanne certa. Tu si, se sbagli valutazione. Lo Sopravaluti troppo


Io posso sbagliare ma non è che il mondo sia solo in mano a gente di merda... almeno om generale vogliamo dirlo?


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Io posso sbagliare ma non è che il mondo sia solo in mano a gente di merda... almeno om generale vogliamo dirlo?


Mi sa che una persona di merda ti è molto vicina anche se a 2 h da te. E quando te ne accorgerai sarà troppo tardi. Spero tanto dì sbagliarmi.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi sa che una persona di merda ti è molto vicina anche se a 2 h da te. E quando te ne accorgerai sarà troppo tardi. Spero tanto dì sbagliarmi.


Di merda perché?
E se dovessi accorgermene perché sarà troppo tardi?


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Una domanda... dato che tutti dite che è pieno di storie uguali alla nostra... qualcuno di voi l'ha vissuta? Uomo o donna non importa... o ve ne viene in mente una in particolare?


----------



## mistral (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Una domanda... dato che tutti dite che è pieno di storie uguali alla nostra... qualcuno di voi l'ha vissuta? Uomo o donna non importa... o ve ne viene in mente una in particolare?


Di gente che è arrivata qui dicendo di aver trovato L'UOMO,quello con cui il sesso era trascendentale,quello che passava ore su WhatsApp con lei,oppure sentite tanto amate perché addirittura l'amante chattava con loro mentre era nel letto accanto alla moglie .Sesso fantastico,attenzioni,sensibilità etc etc etc...da che sono qui e anche leggendo indietro negli anni,queste storie si sono concluse tutte con un bel muro in pieno volto.
Una TANTO AMATA ha aperto gli occhi perché si era sentita male mentre era con lui,il quale prontamente l'ha caricata in macchina e l'ha scaricata al volo davanti al pronto soccorso così come si abbandona un cane in autostrada a ferragosto perché qualcuno poteva vederli.
Altre hanno aspettato anni che i figli di lui crescessero,che la moglie  uscisse dalla depressione,che si togliesse l'occhio di pernice,che la suocera finisse la convalescenza,che finisse il mutuo,che arrivasse la pensione.Tutte pronte a giustificare,a stare in penombra.
Le versioni maschili sono molto meno articolate " mia moglie  non me la da o non me la da abbastanza ma ho trovato una che scopa alla grande e penso di aver perso la testa,la famiglia non è in discussione ma lei ora vuole di più"..
Sto ovviamante semplificando ma a noi donne piace mettere l'ammmore e l'anima gemella un po' ovunque così ci sentiamo la coscienza più leggera.
Fermo restando che se la tua situazione a casa è come la descrivi,devi dare un calcio in culo a tuo marito ,solo non capisco perché intendi passare la vita ad aspettare di avere la vita sentimentale che desidereresti imboccando la strada sbagliata.
Comunque lui è un gran paraculo perché sta arrivando a te tramite tuo figlio usando parole grosse,troppo e del tutto premature rispetto alla vostra storia e non credere che non veda quanto ti colpiscano quei tipi di attenzione .
Per curiosità visto che le tue motivazioni le hai spiegate chiaramente.Quale motivazione dá lui al fatto che il suo matrimonio sia al capolinea?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Ottobre 2017)

Il problema delle donne è che hanno tutto il sesso che vogliono. Non devono lottare per avere sesso: sprecano più energia a dire dei "no" che a trovarne uno per fare una scopata.
Lei adesso diventa una donna separata e dice di essere piacente: può cambiarne uno al giorno e tenere basso il suo livello ormonale. E, cambia oggi cambia domani, potrebbe arrivare quello giusto.
E invece no, lei vuole quello: perde tempo di vita lei e stressa lui. Così non se la godono neppure.
Ma lei lotta per l'ammore.
Meglio gli uomini che lottano per il sesso.


----------



## mistral (24 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Il problema delle donne è che hanno tutto il sesso che vogliono. Non devono lottare per avere sesso: sprecano più energia a dire dei "no" che a trovarne uno per fare una scopata.
> Lei adesso diventa una donna separata e dice di essere piacente: può cambiarne uno al giorno e tenere basso il suo livello ormonale. E, cambia oggi cambia domani, potrebbe arrivare quello giusto.
> E invece no, lei vuole quello: perde tempo di vita lei e stressa lui. Così non se la godono neppure.
> Ma lei lotta per l'ammore.
> Meglio gli uomini che lottano per il sesso.


Quindi confermi che per te ,nonostante la tua  amante facesse il sesso più "bellissimo" del pianeta ,che ti piacesse da matti etc.....manco per niente ti saresti separato per iniziare una vita con lei e saresti stato tranquillamente per anni in quella situazione che ti alleggeriva pure lo stress della vita familiare? (Che probabilmente col tempo avrebbe cominciato anche lei con le emicranie strategiche)


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Quindi confermi che per te ,nonostante la tua  amante facesse il sesso più "bellissimo" del pianeta ,che ti piacesse da matti etc.....manco per niente ti saresti separato per iniziare una vita con lei e saresti stato tranquillamente per anni in quella situazione che ti alleggeriva pure lo stress della vita familiare? (Che probabilmente col tempo avrebbe cominciato anche lei con le emicranie strategiche)


Mai messo in dubbio che non avrei mai lasciato la famiglia.
Con lei sarebbe potuta durare anche venti anni SE NON MI AVESSE STRESSATO AFFINCHÉ USCISSI DI CASA.
Chi ha orecchie per intendere, intenda.


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Di gente che è arrivata qui dicendo di aver trovato L'UOMO,quello con cui il sesso era trascendentale,quello che passava ore su WhatsApp con lei,oppure sentite tanto amate perché addirittura l'amante chattava con loro mentre era nel letto accanto alla moglie .Sesso fantastico,attenzioni,sensibilità etc etc etc...da che sono qui e anche leggendo indietro negli anni,queste storie si sono concluse tutte con un bel muro in pieno volto.
> Una TANTO AMATA ha aperto gli occhi perché si era sentita male mentre era con lui,il quale prontamente l'ha caricata in macchina e l'ha scaricata al volo davanti al pronto soccorso così come si abbandona un cane in autostrada a ferragosto perché qualcuno poteva vederli.
> Altre hanno aspettato anni che i figli di lui crescessero,che la moglie  uscisse dalla depressione,che si togliesse l'occhio di pernice,che la suocera finisse la convalescenza,che finisse il mutuo,che arrivasse la pensione.Tutte pronte a giustificare,a stare in penombra.
> Le versioni maschili sono molto meno articolate " mia moglie  non me la da o non me la da abbastanza ma ho trovato una che scopa alla grande e penso di aver perso la testa,la famiglia non è in discussione ma lei ora vuole di più"..
> ...


Lui sostiene di non aver mai creduto nell'amore e di aver sposato una donna da cui era preso, un po' spinto anche dalle famiglie... e così via... pensando che quella fosse la normalità... sebbene insoddisfatto tirava avanti buttandosi a capofitto nel lavoro... poi ha conosciuto me...

Vorrei però evitare di farmi scaricare dall'auto in corsa davanti al ps... o aspettare che tolga l'occhio di pernice (?).

Ma perché venire da me che ho già mille complicazioni... se si cerca leggerezza... io non lo sono affatto... e cmq prima di fare l'Amore e passato almeno un mese e mezzo e lui era già convinto... 
Però davvero è inquietante la casistica che hai riportato e non vorrei avere la presunzione di essere l'unica fortunata..
Ma a me sembra sincero... anche se probabilmente era così per tutte... mi piacerebbe parlare con qlno con una storia simile... meglio donna a sto punto, per capire meglio...

Ma se invece fosse sincero? Non esiste proprio?


----------



## Annina123 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mai messo in dubbio che non avrei mai lasciato la famiglia.
> Con lei sarebbe potuta durare anche venti anni SE NON MI AVESSE STRESSATO AFFINCHÉ USCISSI DI CASA.
> Chi ha orecchie per intendere, intenda.


Ho orecchie..

Domandine...
Era la tua prima amante?
Cosa provavi per lei?
Come sei stato quando è finita?


E cmq... non è che io sia disposta a tutto per tenermelo a tutti i costi, eh!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma se invece fosse sincero? Non esiste proprio?


Oh santa pazienza, ma se già ti ha detto che la famiglia non la lascia e ti ha chiesto "perché non te la godi invece di pensare a chissà che"?
Che poi è la domanda che poniamo tutti all'amante quando comincia a "chiedere di più", seguita dalla perentoria affermazione che la famiglia non si lascia.
Con la mia ex amante detto e ridetto milioni di volte al termine di estenuanti contrattazioni.
Ascolta Mistral, chiudi il matrimonio e imbocca la strada giusta. Meno sogni campati in aria, più sogni concreti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Io posso sbagliare ma non è che il mondo sia solo in mano a gente di merda... almeno om generale vogliamo dirlo?


certo ma neanche in mano ai santi


----------



## mistral (25 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Lui sostiene di non aver mai creduto nell'amore e di aver sposato una donna da cui era preso, un po' spinto anche dalle famiglie... e così via... pensando che quella fosse la normalità... sebbene insoddisfatto tirava avanti buttandosi a capofitto nel lavoro... poi ha conosciuto me...
> 
> Vorrei però evitare di farmi scaricare dall'auto in corsa davanti al ps... o aspettare che tolga l'occhio di pernice (?).
> 
> ...


Ma io non metto in dubbio la sua sincerità nel dirti che con te sta bene.É stato anche chiaro nel dirti che non lascerà la moglie.
Io ti descrivevo la tipologia di "sogno" che non sei la sola ad aver creduto di vivere .
E di questi sogni coronati qui se ne son visti proprio pochi..molto pochi ma più o meno tutti sono stati un bagno di sangue.
In ogni caso le motivazioni sulla pesantezza del suo matrimonio non sono così terribili ,non è raro cadere nella noia e nella monotonia ,in tutto questo mi sfugge solo dove la moglie si sia persa la stima di lui......
Lui ammette di essersi sposato con superficialità perché non conosceva l'ammmmmore è quella a non essere più stimata è lei


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Lui sostiene di non aver mai creduto nell'amore e di aver sposato una donna da cui era preso, un po' spinto anche dalle famiglie... e così via... pensando che quella fosse la normalità... sebbene insoddisfatto tirava avanti buttandosi a capofitto nel lavoro... poi ha conosciuto me...
> 
> Vorrei però evitare di farmi scaricare dall'auto in corsa davanti al ps... o aspettare che tolga l'occhio di pernice (?).
> 
> ...


1) uno può sinceramente dire cazzate
2) ci sono anche uomini che desiderano sentirsi speciali. Alla sindrome di Cenerentola corrisponde quella del Principe azzurro
3) purtroppo ho imparato che quello che è importante è quello che si fa, non quello che dice.
MA soprattutto
4) ti rendi conto davvero di cosa sarebbe una vita insieme nata da queste basi? Voglio dire figli che devono andare di qui e di là, senza dire tutte le lacerazioni?


----------



## Annina123 (25 Ottobre 2017)

E se affrontassi la separazione con calma senza ulteriori domande e drammi magari con il suo sostegno e poi affrontassi la questione di cosa voglio dopo...?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2017)

Ho saltato una ventina di pagine e non so se l’hai scritto.
Come l’hai conosciuto?
Hai detto...dalla chat siamo passati...


----------



## Annina123 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 1) uno può sinceramente dire cazzate
> 2) ci sono anche uomini che desiderano sentirsi speciali. Alla sindrome di Cenerentola corrisponde quella del Principe azzurro
> 3) purtroppo ho imparato che quello che è importante è quello che si fa, non quello che dice.
> MA soprattutto
> 4) ti rendi conto davvero di cosa sarebbe una vita insieme nata da queste basi? Voglio dire figli che devono andare di qui e di là, senza dire tutte le lacerazioni?


1 e 3 concordo
2 forse lui ha proprio questa sindrome 
4 sì e non è quello che voglio.


----------



## mistral (25 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> E se affrontassi la separazione con calma senza ulteriori domande e drammi magari con il suo sostegno e poi affrontassi la questione di cosa voglio dopo...?


Puoi fare tutto ciò che credi ma se continui con lui ti legherai sempre di più ,sta a te decidere se legarti ad un uomo che vorrà continuare a frequentarti solo negli angoli bui.
La tua separazione potrebbe anche fare comodo ,avere una casa a disposizione lo metterebbe anche più al sicuro riducendo i rischi di farsi scoprire all'entrata del motel.Cosi per lui saresti il top.Una volta finito lo saluterai sull'uscio fino alla prossima  visita.Lui torna i famiglia e te ti chiudi la porta alle spalle 
Ma se è quello che vuoi hai tutto il diritto di coltivare ed alimentare  la tua dipendenza da lui.


----------



## Annina123 (25 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Puoi fare tutto ciò che credi ma se continui con lui ti legherai sempre di più ,sta a te decidere se legarti ad un uomo che vorrà continuare a frequentarti solo negli angoli bui.
> La tua separazione potrebbe anche fare comodo ,avere una casa a disposizione lo metterebbe anche più al sicuro riducendo i rischi di farsi scoprire all'entrata del motel.Cosi per lui saresti il top.Una volta finito lo saluterai sull'uscio fino alla prossima  visita.Lui torna i famiglia e te ti chiudi la porta alle spalle
> Ma se è quello che vuoi hai tutto il diritto di coltivare ed alimentare  la tua dipendenza da lui.


Mi sa che tu abbia ragione...
Non sono fatta per questo.

Vorrei avere più tempo... vedere come vanno le cose... ma ho paura di legarmi sempre di più e non riuscire eventualmente ad uscirne... perchè immagino che sia così che vadano le cose...

Di solito l'orgoglio mi ha sempre salvata da certe situazioni ma la vecchiaia temo mi abbia fiaccato... non vorrei cmq scoprirlo tardi.

E poi penso che non voglio fare tutto il percorso terribile della separazione per finire in un rapporto così...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Mi sa che tu abbia ragione...
> Non sono fatta per questo.
> 
> Vorrei avere più tempo... vedere come vanno le cose... ma ho paura di legarmi sempre di più e non riuscire eventualmente ad uscirne... perchè immagino che sia così che vadano le cose...
> ...


La vecchiaia?  35 anni?


----------



## Annina123 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La vecchiaia?  35 anni?


Era una battuta...
È l'unica cosa che hai colto?

E cmq intendevo che a 20 si mandano tutti a cagare serenamente e senza rimpianti... a 35 con la mia situazione familiare etc... magari subentrano paure contro cui l'orgoglio può non farcela e non vorrei trovarmi incastrata... ma non avevo voglia di scriverlo. Tutto sommato non era una domanda così stupida......


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Era una battuta...
> È l'unica cosa che hai colto?
> 
> E cmq intendevo che a 20 si mandano tutti a cagare serenamente e senza rimpianti... a 35 con la mia situazione familiare etc... magari subentrano paure contro cui l'orgoglio può non farcela e non vorrei trovarmi incastrata... ma non avevo voglia di scriverlo. Tutto sommato non era una domanda così stupida......


Comunque...nel caso ti fosse sfuggito: come l’hai conosciuto?


----------



## Annina123 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque...nel caso ti fosse sfuggito: come l’hai conosciuto?


Non mi era sfuggito ma lo racconto domani... sto crollando e ho la prima sveglia alle 3.... anche se nel primo post era scritto sebbene in breve...
Se hai domande più precise scrivimi così domani rispondo...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Non mi era sfuggito ma lo racconto domani... sto crollando e ho la prima sveglia alle 3.... anche se nel primo post era scritto sebbene in breve...
> Se hai domande più precise scrivimi così domani rispondo...


Ho capito in chat :facepalm:


----------



## mistral (25 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Mi sa che tu abbia ragione...
> Non sono fatta per questo.
> 
> Vorrei avere più tempo... vedere come vanno le cose... ma ho paura di legarmi sempre di più e non riuscire eventualmente ad uscirne... perchè immagino che sia così che vadano le cose...
> ...


Non dimenticare che anche se i commenti possono sembrarti bruschi,tutti qui stanno mettendoti in guardia perché è evidente  che data la tua situazione tu abbia bisogno di avere un obiettivo è non un ripiego.Lo stiamo dicendo per il tuo bene e non contro di te.
Dici di non aver mai avuto esperienze di questo tipo quindi al momento sei galvanizzata e non riesci a comprendere che è normale all'inizio di ogni relazione  sentirti come ti senti tu  ,con la mente annebbiata,le farfalle nello stomaco ,la voglia di fare sesso,il desiderio dell'altro.È NORMALE e non qualcosa di unico al mondo ,è successo  anche nelle storie finite male .Ma per ora non hai i piedi per terra per capirlo


----------



## disincantata (25 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ha un cazzo da fare tutto il giorno e fa lo splendido con lei.
> Magari esistono uomini disinteressati ed eroi romantici.
> Ma certe attenzioni fanno breccia solo persone fragili e bisogno de di attenzioni.



In effetti l'ha  conoscuta su un forum o chat 'solitudine', insolito cercarlo per uno sposato con figli.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> In effetti l'ha  conoscuta su un forum o chat 'solitudine', insolito cercarlo per uno sposato con figli.


Sospettavo
:sbatti:


----------



## disincantata (25 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sospettavo
> :sbatti:



Mi ricorda qualcuno. ......non mio marito, allergico ad internet.


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Una storia con il lieto fine è stata quella di Carolina.


----------



## mistral (25 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Una storia con il lieto fine è stata quella di Carolina.


Ma l'altro era gia separato quindi libero e di fatto il matrimonio di lei non esisteva più ,nemmeno la convivenza sotto lo stesso tetto.


----------



## mistral (25 Ottobre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> In effetti l'ha  conoscuta su un forum o chat 'solitudine', insolito cercarlo per uno sposato con figli.


Anche Annina è sposata ma da come descrive il suo matrimonio ,"solitudine " é riduttivo.
Non è che da sposati non ci si possa sentire soli.


----------



## Lostris (25 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 1) uno può sinceramente dire cazzate
> 2) ci sono anche uomini che desiderano sentirsi speciali. Alla sindrome di Cenerentola corrisponde quella del Principe azzurro
> 3) purtroppo ho imparato che quello che è importante è quello che si fa, non quello che dice.
> MA soprattutto
> 4) ti rendi conto davvero di cosa sarebbe una vita insieme nata da queste basi? Voglio dire figli che devono andare di qui e di là, senza dire tutte le lacerazioni?


Quoto tutto.


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma l'altro era gia separato quindi libero e di fatto il matrimonio di lei non esisteva più ,nemmeno la convivenza sotto lo stesso tetto.


Ma quando hanno iniziato non erano ambedue impegnati? Illuminami.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mai messo in dubbio che non avrei mai lasciato la famiglia.
> Con lei sarebbe potuta durare anche venti anni SE NON MI AVESSE STRESSATO AFFINCHÉ USCISSI DI CASA.
> Chi ha orecchie per intendere, intenda.


ci sta. Se tradisci è perché alla famiglia Ci credi. Altrimenti lasci.


----------



## Foglia (25 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ci sta. Se tradisci è perché alla famiglia Ci credi. Altrimenti lasci.


Beh. Anche qui non so quanto sia giusto generalizzare. Crederci, nella famiglia, pur tradendo, non credo sia la storia di tutti. Ad alcuni la famiglia fa comodo e basta, nel senso che non ci credono neanche più ma stanno semplicemente comodi perché hanno una sistemazione in casa e al contempo i cavoli propri fuori.Ripeto: non è uguale per tutti. Ci sono coppie dove ciascuno pascola bellamente altrove, coppie che diventano  "bianche", coppie in cui il tradimento e' semplicemente una doccia fredda, coppie per le quali una separazione e' solo un fatto di tempo.... Insomma.... Dire che uno che tradisce crede sempre comunque nella coppia a me pare esagerato tanto quanto dire che tutti i traditori sono mostri approfittatori....


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Beh. Anche qui non so quanto sia giusto generalizzare. Crederci, nella famiglia, pur tradendo, non credo sia la storia di tutti. Ad alcuni la famiglia fa comodo e basta, nel senso che non ci credono neanche più ma stanno semplicemente comodi perché hanno una sistemazione in casa e al contempo i cavoli propri fuori.Ripeto: non è uguale per tutti. Ci sono coppie dove ciascuno pascola bellamente altrove, coppie che diventano  "bianche", coppie in cui il tradimento e' semplicemente una doccia fredda, coppie per le quali una separazione e' solo un fatto di tempo.... Insomma.... Dire che uno che tradisce crede sempre comunque nella coppia a me pare esagerato tanto quanto dire che tutti i traditori sono mostri approfittatori....


 io non parlo di coppie. Una coppia senza figli mica è una famiglia. Soprattutto dal punto di vista dei vincoli.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Ottobre 2017)

Anzi rilancio, secondo me Comincia a pensare seriamente di tradire quando credi ancora nella famiglia ma nella coppia non ci credi più


----------



## oriente70 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Quindi ho imparato che si può essere amanti solo per scopare e solo in coppie esclusivamente senza figli.
> 
> Se decidiamo di non vivere il nostro rapporto se non clandestinamente per tutelare i figli e per non far perdere a loro e a lui il ruolo di padre.....


Ti stai separando. Lui sta a casa con la mojera ?? Quindi come va a finire la tua storia quale lieto fine vedi. Perché bisogna credere in un lieto fine.


----------



## Foglia (25 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> io non parlo di coppie. Una coppia senza figli mica è una famiglia. Soprattutto dal punto di vista dei vincoli.


Curiosa sta cosa per cui per essere  "famiglia" occorrono figli. Non la condivido  

Ma anche se fosse che si sta sempre insieme per i figli non mi quadra. Ci possono essere i figli, ci possono essere interessi economici, ci può essere che non garba tornare a casa senza cena pronta e mutande pulite, ci può essere che non garba essere costrette a lavorare.... Boh. Credo ognuno possa avere una milionata di ragioni anche al di là dei figli. Che poi bisognerebbe vedere, a quel punto, quanto veramente si sta insieme per loro o quanto diventano un comodo paravento.

Perché è vero anche che, se si pensasse sempre ai figli, il tradimento sarebbe molto meno frequente in loro presenza. Considerato che se sgamato spesso porta la famiglia alla disgregazione.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Curiosa sta cosa per cui per essere  "famiglia" occorrono figli. Non la condivido
> 
> Ma anche se fosse che si sta sempre insieme per i figli non mi quadra. Ci possono essere i figli, ci possono essere interessi economici, ci può essere che non garba tornare a casa senza cena pronta e mutande pulite, ci può essere che non garba essere costrette a lavorare.... Boh. Credo ognuno possa avere una milionata di ragioni anche al di là dei figli. Che poi bisognerebbe vedere, a quel punto, quanto veramente si sta insieme per loro o quanto diventano un comodo paravento.
> 
> Perché è vero anche che, se si pensasse sempre ai figli, il tradimento sarebbe molto meno frequente in loro presenza. Considerato che se sgamato spesso porta la famiglia alla disgregazione.


Guarda, provo a spiegarti il mio punto di vista: immagina il mio cervello (o ciò che ne resta), come un tavolo da poker. Un consiglio di amministrazione se preferisci. A quel tavolo ci stanno sempre seduti tre giocatori, che chiameremo 1 2 e 3. 
L'uno è il singolo, il 2 La coppia, il numero 3, Visto che ho una figlia sola, per me è la famiglia. Uno due e tre si parlano, il più delle volte si mettono d'accordo, ma il 99% del tempo cercano di fottersi a vicenda perché ognuno vuole vincere la partita. Ognuna delle tre dimensioni è in grado di stare bene se lasciata esprimere ma per mandare avanti la baracca servono decisioni, se uno dei tre non vince troppo tempo inizia ad incazzarsi. Quelle persone che riescono a fare andare d'accordo l'uno, il due e il tre non penso che abbiano l'amante. Ma manco la crecano.
sul resto. Comunque no: coppia e famiglia non sono la stessa cosa e secondo me senza figli non è famiglia, proprio perché la famiglia è il luogo delle responsabilità e dei legami, e poi in secondo (terzo/quarto/quinto/sesto/settimo) piano dell'affettività. Io e mia figlia ci adoriamo ma il nostro è un rapporto di coppia. Meno lo sporchi con rotture di coglioni e più rimane gioco meglio stiamo. Non so se mi sono capito da solo.


----------



## oriente70 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> prudenti, giustamente. Priorità è la parola chiave.
> (Niente doppi sensi), si sono conosciuti bene e stando bene hanno fatto comprendere ai figli crescerà la coda giusta da fare. Forse perché a me l'idea di fare entrare e uscire di casa partner non mi piace in assoluto. Non ci si può permettere di sbagliare scelte ai danni dei bambini.


[emoji41][emoji41][emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## oriente70 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Questo va bene solo perché c'è il lieto fine conclamato...


E te non cerchi un lieto fine ??


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ho orecchie..
> 
> Domandine...
> Era la tua prima amante?
> ...


Rispostine
Si
Avevo perso la testa ma era più un vizio che altro
Malissimo da un lato, benissimo da un altro. Alla fine ha prevalso il benissimo.

L'amore e l'attrazione sono biologicamente indirizzati alla riproduzione.
Se sei in fase riproduttiva e fallisce un amore, ti disperi.
Se ti sei già riprodotto e fallisce un amore, te ne fai una ragione.
Anche perché hai più bisogno di una moglie/marito per far crescere bene i figli che di una donna/uomo che ti soddisfi sessualmente. Che se poi diventano anche rompicoglioni entrano dritti nella categoria "da disfarsene".


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Ottobre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> In effetti l'ha  conoscuta su un forum o chat 'solitudine', insolito cercarlo per uno sposato con figli.


a si, non lo avevo letto. Si sono conosciuti in una chat per tristi soli e sconsolati?


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Rispostine
> Si
> Avevo perso la testa ma era più un vizio che altro
> Malissimo da un lato, benissimo da un altro. Alla fine ha prevalso il benissimo.
> ...


quanta saggezza oggi:dotto:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quanta saggezza oggi:dotto:


Sempre


----------



## arula (25 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> ...


il tuo racconto è pieno di incongruenze che forse tu hai già visto se vi siete lasciati
indipendentementente da lui
primo devi gestire la situazione che hai a casa vuoi lasciarti o stare con tuo marito(i problemi vanno affrontati uno per volta)?
se stare con tuo marito sarà la decisione allora  le ultime tue domande hanno risposta immediata addio per sempre caro altro.

se invece vuoi lasciarti allora ci sarà altra strada da percorrere prima di trovare un equilibrio per te e i tuoi figli
e dopo, solo dopo potrai dedicarti al resto, crescere è anche questo, nessuno ci ha regalato una vita facile e semplice ma noi possiamo scegliere di farla diventare così prendendo decisioni, non dico giuste che non si sa, ma almeno nell'ordine corretto.

in bocca al lupo


----------



## Annina123 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Rispostine
> Si
> Avevo perso la testa ma era più un vizio che altro
> Malissimo da un lato, benissimo da un altro. Alla fine ha prevalso il benissimo.
> ...


Cosa significa che era più un vizio? E immagino che non parlaste di sentimenti aulici... o sì?

Il discorso che hai scritto cmq fila abbastanza. Ahahaha!


----------



## Annina123 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a si, non lo avevo letto. Si sono conosciuti in una chat per tristi soli e sconsolati?


Io ero convalescente e sono andata per la prima, e ultima, volta in una chat a tema solitudine... ma poi ho capito che rimanda tutto in un unico calderone di chat varie senza registrazione... 

Lui dice che ogni tanto andava in pausa pranzo per fare 4 chiacchiere ma era sempre finita lì.


----------



## Annina123 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> io non parlo di coppie. Una coppia senza figli mica è una famiglia. Soprattutto dal punto di vista dei vincoli.


Secondo me in una coppia senza figli i vincoli sono più labili se si conosce un'altra persona. Non dico che non siano famiglie ma cmq è molto diverso.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Io ero convalescente e sono andata per la prima, e ultima, volta in una chat a tema solitudine... ma poi ho capito che rimanda tutto in un unico calderone di chat varie senza registrazione...
> 
> Lui dice che ogni tanto andava in pausa pranzo per fare 4 chiacchiere ma era sempre finita lì.


:sbatti:


----------



## Annina123 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Anzi rilancio, secondo me Comincia a pensare seriamente di tradire quando credi ancora nella famiglia ma nella coppia non ci credi più


Su questo concordo perfettamente!


----------



## Annina123 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :sbatti:


Ma sì... basta con sta testa che sbatte!!! Ahahahah!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Cosa significa che era più un vizio? E immagino che non parlaste di sentimenti aulici... o sì?
> 
> *Il discorso che hai scritto cmq fila abbastanza*. Ahahaha!


E meno male...


----------



## Annina123 (25 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ti stai separando. Lui sta a casa con la mojera ?? Quindi come va a finire la tua storia quale lieto fine vedi. Perché bisogna credere in un lieto fine.


Fatico molto a vedere un lieto fine.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma sì... basta con sta testa che sbatte!!! Ahahahah!


Dai...uno che va nella chat “solitudine”... :facepalm:


----------



## oriente70 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Pensavo di Badoo??


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Fatico molto a vedere un lieto fine.



Annarrè o fai l'ingenua o ci sei veramente............

Ma ti rendi conto, la prima volta che vai su una chat e subito ti fidi del tastierista di turno.
Per giunta ti innamori e vuoi tutto da questo rapporto nato da tre mesi.
Fai na' cosa vai nella città, o paese che sia, del tuo omo e vedi realmente come stanno le cose, fai le ricerche a mo' di detective e renditi conto se questo ammore non ti sta prendendo per il culo.

Scusa ma la bruni ha proprio ragione.
Ciao Brunetta


----------



## Annina123 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Annarrè o fai l'ingenua o ci sei veramente............
> 
> Ma ti rendi conto, la prima volta che vai su una chat e subito ti fidi del tastierista di turno.
> Per giunta ti innamori e vuoi tutto da questo rapporto nato da tre mesi.
> ...


Ma sì.. mi rendo conto perfettamente dell'assurdità della cosa...

Cosa dovrei scoprire di preciso..? Se limona la moglie in pubblico o le tiene la mano? Non credo che sia utile...

Inoltre da fuori anche la mia famiglia sembra perfetta....


----------



## Annina123 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dai...uno che va nella chat “solitudine”... :facepalm:


Lui aveva cercato chat senza registrazione... ero io la scema sulla solitudine!


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma sì.. mi rendo conto perfettamente dell'assurdità della cosa...
> 
> Cosa dovrei scoprire di preciso..? Se limona la moglie in pubblico o le tiene la mano? Non credo che sia utile...
> 
> Inoltre da fuori anche la mia famiglia sembra perfetta....




Ragazza ma non ti si schioda di un mm.


----------



## twinpeaks (25 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Grazie per la spiegazione.






Annina123 ha detto:


> Ma dici che anche averlo visto poche volte ed in contesti normali con atteggiamenti nom ambigui tra noi possa avergli creato/creare già questa confusione?


Non stare ad angosciarti per le volte in cui si sono visti. Non è che basta vederlo ed esplode la bomba nucleare, non sarà successo un bel niente. Tieni solo presente, per il futuro, le linee generali di quel che ti ho detto, che è in fin dei conti solo buonsenso. Se ho ben capito hai un terapeuta, parlane con lui, che ne dici? Ciao


----------



## twinpeaks (25 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Io ho interpretato questo forum come dedicato al tradimento in senso lato... non solo erotico...
> Per me non si tratta di un tradimento solo erotico.


Qui si parla anzitutto di mogli, mariti, amanti, e così via. Ma ogni tradimento è erotico, nel senso che per tradire qualcuno o qualcosa bisogna che ci sia un rapporto erotico (ami la patria o la dovresti amare e la tradisci, etc.).


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :sbatti:


smettila di sbattere la testa oggi!!!! Ti fai male


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dai...uno che va nella chat “solitudine”... :facepalm:


li è agggratis ed è più facile rimorchiare


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Pensavo di Badoo??


li si paga


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ragazza ma non ti si schioda di un mm.


:rotfl:


----------



## Annina123 (25 Ottobre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non stare ad angosciarti per le volte in cui si sono visti. Non è che basta vederlo ed esplode la bomba nucleare, non sarà successo un bel niente. Tieni solo presente, per il futuro, le linee generali di quel che ti ho detto, che è in fin dei conti solo buonsenso. Se ho ben capito hai un terapeuta, parlane con lui, che ne dici? Ciao





Grazie.
Il terapista dice di godermi il bello del rapporto extraconiugale finché non concludo il percorso di separazione e poi decidere cosa fare, se non ci sono sbocchi di chiudere...


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Grazie.
> Il terapista dice di godermi il bello del rapporto extraconiugale finché non concludo il percorso di separazione e poi decidere cosa fare, se non ci sono sbocchi di chiudere...


Ahaaaaaaa, mo capisco di chi è la colpa.....


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Qui si parla anzitutto di mogli, mariti, amanti, e così via. Ma ogni tradimento è erotico, nel senso che per tradire qualcuno o qualcosa bisogna che ci sia un rapporto erotico (ami la patria o la dovresti amare e la tradisci, etc.).


Erotico. Ma qui capiscono sessuale.


----------



## oriente70 (25 Ottobre 2017)

L'amante è il terapista??


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Grazie.
> Il terapista dice di godermi il bello del rapporto extraconiugale finché non concludo il percorso di separazione e poi decidere cosa fare, se non ci sono sbocchi di chiudere...





oriente70 ha detto:


> L'amante è il terapista??


Il terapeuta  fa spesso da specchio, altre volte dà prescrizioni paradossali, insomma è un terapeuta non è l’amica.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Ottobre 2017)

Ribadisco che il terapista Secondo me ha ragione


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ribadisco che il terapista Secondo me ha ragione


Anche secondo me. Sa che la separazione è dura e che se le viene tolto il sogno infantile adesso, viene travolta.
Averle detto di lasciar perdere se dopo non si approda a nulla, significa averle detto di lasciarlo. 
La guida bene...


----------



## Annina123 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Mi inquieta un po'che [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] ed [MENTION=7184]Orbis Tertius[/MENTION] concordino con il terapista...


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Anche secondo me. Sa che la separazione è dura e che se le viene tolto il sogno infantile adesso, viene travolta.
> Averle detto di lasciar perdere se dopo non si approda a nulla, significa averle detto di lasciarlo.
> La guida bene...


Chi ha vinto senza prendersi responsabilità?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Mi inquieta un po'che [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] ed [MENTION=7184]Orbis Tertius[/MENTION] concordino con il terapista...


Concordiamo col terapista, mica con te


----------



## Annina123 (25 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Concordiamo col terapista, mica con te


Capito bene!
Ma mi inquieta anche di concordare io con quello che hai scritto tu...

 [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] vince l'amante! Non sei Felice?!?!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Capito bene!
> Ma mi inquieta anche di concordare io con quello che hai scritto tu...
> 
> [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] vince l'amante! Non sei Felice?!?!


Vince il conto corrente del terapista e quello dell'avvocato


----------



## iosolo (26 Ottobre 2017)

Solo io ho avuto un terapista che non si è mai sbilanciato con opinioni proprie, ma ha provato a farmi capire le mie di opinioni?!


----------



## Diletta (26 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Solo io ho avuto un terapista che non si è mai bilanciato con opinioni proprie, ma ha provato a farmi capire le mie di opinioni?!


Questo non lo so, ti posso dire che anche il mio esprimeva spesso il suo modo di vedere le cose e a me piaceva molto perché mi offriva materiale in più su cui riflettere considerando il fatto che io avevo stima per lui.
Insomma, mi è stato utile e parecchio.


----------



## twinpeaks (26 Ottobre 2017)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Grazie.
> Il terapista dice di godermi il bello del rapporto extraconiugale finché non concludo il percorso di separazione e poi decidere cosa fare, se non ci sono sbocchi di chiudere...


Non prendere decisioni finchè non ci si è chiariti è sempre buona norma.


----------



## twinpeaks (26 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Solo io ho avuto un terapista che non si è mai sbilanciato con opinioni proprie, ma ha provato a farmi capire le mie di opinioni?!


Di solito si fa così.


----------



## iosolo (26 Ottobre 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Di solito si fa così.


Appunto!


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Solo io ho avuto un terapista che non si è mai sbilanciato con opinioni proprie, ma ha provato a farmi capire le mie di opinioni?!


Dipende dalla scuola terapeutica.
Il dare proprie opinioni o raccontare di sé può avere la funzione di migliorare la relazione terapeutica, ma non può e non deve avere il ruolo di consigliere.
Per quello si va dal prete o da un amico maturo.


----------



## Serafina (12 Aprile 2018)

Annina123 ha detto:


> Lui... lui non ama la moglie ma Ama i suoi figli (come sempre credo, o come dovrebbe essere) e rompere con la moglie significa allontanarsi dai figli.
> 
> Il suo percorso poi lo farà lui, in un senso o nell'altro... non posso farmene carico io. La situazione della loro famiglia la sa lui...
> Tutelare i figli è la priorità... è sempre possibile sbagliare... quando si è genitori si sbaglia sempre... in un modo o nell'altro...
> ...


Curiosa. Poi come è andata a finire Anna?
Te lo chiedo perché io sono dall'altra parte della barricata. Con le dovute differenze...
Mio marito è tornato disperatissimo da me: con lei è stata solo pornografia dei sentimenti, amo solo te, il sesso con lei era tremendo, sì, certo, mi lusingava; il mio piccolo ego da pusillaime si nutriva del suo amore totalizzante... lei quella di facile gestione, che si accontentava di poco e pretendeva altrettanto.
Bla bla bla, chiesto il divorzio. Rido,(istericamente) rido.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Aprile 2018)

Serafina ha detto:


> Curiosa. Poi come è andata a finire Anna?
> Te lo chiedo perché io sono dall'altra parte della barricata. Con le dovute differenze...
> Mio marito è tornato disperatissimo da me: con lei è stata solo pornografia dei sentimenti, amo solo te, il sesso con lei era tremendo, sì, certo, mi lusingava; il mio piccolo ego da pusillaime si nutriva del suo amore totalizzante... lei quella di facile gestione, che si accontentava di poco e pretendeva altrettanto.
> Bla bla bla, chiesto il divorzio. Rido,(istericamente) rido.


Ha scritto altri due topic per raccontare com'è proseguita.
Vai nel suo profilo e cerca le discussioni da lei iniziate.


----------



## Serafina (12 Aprile 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ha scritto altri due topic per raccontare com'è proseguita.
> Vai nel suo profilo e cerca le discussioni da lei iniziate.


Ho letto e devo dire che mi ha molto impressionato. Non la vicenda in sé, ma il tono generale. Non mi metto in cattedra, mai fatto, sebbene il mio temperamento mi porta talvolta ad avere un punto di vista intransigente. Quel che mi genera un profondo malessere è percepire, con tutti i limiti del linguaggio mediato, una disparità di peso. Da un verso vedo la leggerezza (non in accezione strettamente negativa, intendiamoci), l'euforia, la speranza di Anna, di mio marito e di quelli come loro. Dall'altro  il peso greve, il mio, di portare nell'animo uno squarcio che faticherà a rimarginarsi. 
Invidio mio marito. Invidio gli attimi di gioia im/pura di cui ha goduto. La mia rabbia prima, la delusione, la disperazione poi mi hanno privata di quella luce intensa.


----------

